# Official 'Post a Picture of your Campsite' Thread



## CottontailCurl

Hey guys, why don't we pool all of our campsite photos together and make a list of all the sites we've stayed in? I've searched the internet many times in the past for pictures of campsites at Fort Wilderness and think it would be helpful to many to get a good idea of how rigs and tents fit in certain campsites. When you post your picture don't forget to add:

loop number:
site number:
type/size of rig/tent:
ease of backing into site:
addt'l info about site:


----------



## auntie

Wish I had a picture of a site..well not one with my own trailer on it...but wanted to say what a good idea this is! I am looking forward to viewing the sites.  This can be especially helpful to first time visitors to the camping sites(been to the cabins) like myself. Thanks.


----------



## bradisgoofy

Loop 500 ( preferred, pet overflow ), Site 542, '06 Fleetwood Expedition, 39', three slides and a large awning, very large site and was easy to back into, right on the curve, so I turned left and then backed straight in. Just about all the sites in this loop had big rigs. April 2007 ( that's our rental van in front, so you can see there was lots of room )


----------



## CottontailCurl

Loop: 1500
Site: # pending (last campsite on right as you exit 1500 loop, poss. 1521)
Tent size:  9 x 13
Other info: orange tree behind loop, bunny (lower left of picture) visits free of charge (baby carrots appreciated)


----------



## CCIntrigue

loop number:  1900

site number:  1903

type/size of rig/tent:  36' MH towing 18' trailer

ease of backing into site:  not good.  had to unhitch, back trailer in with Jeep, then back MH in.

addt'l info about site:  Land fell away badly from pad on both sides.  Hard to walk around rig, no room for yard chairs or kids to play.  Couldn't extend awning.  Lots of droppings from cypress trees got in our Schnauzer's hair.  Every time we took her out, it took us 20 minutes to get the junk out of her hair.


----------



## clkelley

.......


----------



## clkelley

.......


----------



## stacktester

[/IMG]

DD making a Mickey head. This was 900 loop in March 2007. It's the last site on the left when you go all the way around the loop. It was easy to back in and pretty roomy.


----------



## Shannone1

This is loop 1800, site 1807 (full hook up pet loop)...






35 ft motorhome.  Was able to put out slide on each side and our awning.  We did have to park the minivan we towed at the parking lot up front because it wouldn't fit at the site along with the golf cart.  No problems backing in.

Comfort station is inbetween 1600 and 1800 loops... just down the road and around the corner.  Easy walk to pet walk area.


----------



## auntie

This is great!


----------



## ynottony99

*Loop 400.  I stopped keeping track of site numbers a long time ago. (I will start again!!!) But it was a bit tight. Not easy to get in , not very wide either.  I remember other 'big rigs' taking a long time getting into thier sites in this loop.*


----------



## auntie

Oh my gosh...I love your trailer with the Mickey!  is it painted on?. Not to mention the Mickey lamp post...great spot for it too! Mickey is as Daniel Boone..the FW logo?.


----------



## daddyscooltv

Campsite 1935​


----------



## daddyscooltv

Campsite 1417​


----------



## daddyscooltv

Campsite 221​


----------



## daddyscooltv

Campsite 524​


----------



## proudmomof4

This is a site in the 2000 loop but I can't remember the site number, it was in March 2006, it may have 2025 or 2026?


----------



## proudmomof4

site 2063 June 2006, right across from the comfort station closest to the bus stop in 2000 loop, we had the pop-up and a 10X16 tent, very easy to back into.


----------



## proudmomof4

site 1436 Dec 2006, right across from the campfire CS, sorry this is dark.


----------



## iradi8

This is site 359.  We had to park the truck in the front lot.  The site next to us was very, very close -- you can see it to the right of our camper (vacant when the pic was taken). The campers next to us had their awning out and it was less than 5 ft. from our camper.  

The second pic was taken from the rear of the camper standing in the vacant site.  You can see how close the sites are in the rear.


----------



## auntie

Wow..that is really close..can't imagine what that must have been like with another RV next to you.  I see you have a golf cart..is that what you used to get to the parkinglot for your car?   That must have been annoying.


----------



## iradi8

auntie said:


> Wow..that is really close..can't imagine what that must have been like with another RV next to you.  I see you have a golf cart..is that what you used to get to the parkinglot for your car?



Well, luckily for us we don't use our truck too much.  I think we only used it once during the whole trip and yes, we used the golf cart to get to it.  

It was a little strange to have the other camper that close


----------



## stacktester

I would have probably asked for another site. That's rediculous. I love the Sportster. I'm trading in my Hobbi for a Cougar 31' with one slide in a few weeks when the new one arrives. I can't wait to get it to the fort. What do you haul besides the golf cart?


----------



## HappyDznyCamper

Nice rig Iradi8!!  My parents have a Sportster too.  They have one that looks alot like yours, but they have 3 axels, I think it is a 38ft(3slides too).  When we don't feel like driving our TT down from TN we can all fit comfortably in theirs.  That "garage" makes a nice bedroom for me and DH when we put down the carpet in bring in the double high queen aerobed.

ETA: after looking closer...you do have 3 axels, right??


----------



## stacktester

I think that is a 3 axle.


----------



## iradi8

stacktester said:


> I would have probably asked for another site.



Lol.  This was not the site we were assigned to -- the one they originally gave us was waaaay too short.  They gave us another one and it was impossible to get into (around a curve in the road).  There was a cm there in a golf cart who was really nice and helped us out.  He told us to drive around the loop and find an empty site and he would radio the front desk.  This was the only open site in the loop that we could get into and fit in (we're 40')! 



> What do you haul besides the golf cart?



230 pounds of dog  Two Golden Retrievers.  We bought this camper for the dogs -- we also have two children so the dogs have to ride in the garage.  We have two big crates and there is an a/c back there (built in generator) that we run.  



HappyDznyCamper said:


> Nice rig Iradi8!!


  Thank you.



> That "garage" makes a nice bedroom for me and DH when we put down the carpet in bring in the double high queen aerobed.



It is certainly large enough for a bedroom! It's perfect for our dogs, though -- especially when their paws are wet or dirty -- we just let them in the back door.  The floor is rubber but we put down a piece of carpet for them.  We have their food and water back there. We use a baby gate across the door for those times when we don't want them in the main part of the camper.


----------



## stacktester

Man so that's a dog hauler lol. I've had a 21' Tailgator and presently have a 22' Hobbi Hauler but always either went to FW or Ocala Forest or Durhamtown in GA to ride 4 wheelers.

It's a beauty, that's for sure. I'm fixing to get the 31' Cougar Toy Hauler fifth wheel. It should be ready in a couple weeks. Can't wait til that 1st FW trip.


----------



## Shannone1

auntie said:


> Wow..that is really close..can't imagine what that must have been like with another RV next to you.  I see you have a golf cart..is that what you used to get to the parkinglot for your car?   That must have been annoying.



We did that too and it was nice, actually.  We only used it twice the whole week we were here.  The rest of the time we used Disney Transportation.  It gave us more room for the golf cart and the kids bikes. It was easy enough to just drive up and get it when we needed it


----------



## clkelley

........


----------



## iradi8

HappyDznyCamper said:


> ETA: after looking closer...you do have 3 axels, right??



Yes, there are 3 axles.  They are just hidden in the picture.


----------



## ynottony99

auntie said:


> Oh my gosh...I love your trailer with the Mickey!  is it painted on?. Not to mention the Mickey lamp post...great spot for it too! Mickey is as Daniel Boone..the FW logo?.



*Mickey is a sticker. I did some work with a scanner and Photoshop, and I have a friend with the tools to make some pretty nice graphics.So that along with Ebay and the Outlet Stores and I have made these "Mickefication", well you know what I mean. *
























*As for the inside of the trailer, we'll save that for another thread!!!*


----------



## JPG

Site #1101. Plenty of room, and very private and shady. That is a 31 foot fifth wheel with a crew cab truck.







[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------



## djblu883

ynottony99 said:


> *Mickey is a sticker. I did some work with a scanner and Photoshop, and I have a friend with the tools to make some pretty nice graphics.So that along with Ebay and the Outlet Stores and I have made these "Mickefication", well you know what I mean. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *As for the inside of the trailer, we'll save that for another thread!!!*



I love that!! I just bought a new camper and I've been dying to do some "Disneyfying" to it! I have the inside done and have my Pirate Mickey Flag but I want MORE!!! You made me smile...now I'm going to have to pic some brains to come up with something like that with HELP!!!


----------



## fldisneymommyto2

ynottony99 said:


> *Mickey is a sticker. I did some work with a scanner and Photoshop, and I have a friend with the tools to make some pretty nice graphics.So that along with Ebay and the Outlet Stores and I have made these "Mickefication", well you know what I mean. *
> 
> soooo.. are you making those mickey stickers and selling on EBAY???  Dh would love one of just mickey for our camper!!  He saw the pic and was like "Is he selling those?"


----------



## ColleenFL

300 Loop  
It was tight for 40' and the CM told us we could park our 18' trailer on the site. You should have seen everyone look at us when we pulled through this loop 40' MH with 18' trailer. We did it but we drove right back out and took the trailer to the parking lot. Don't even try to park your trailer on site with you to tight to get through the loops and sites are not long enough. This site also had drop offs from the pavement so at night you had to be careful not to trip. It was tight with our slides and awnings out.






[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## auntie

fldisneymommyto2 said:


> ynottony99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Mickey is a sticker. I did some work with a scanner and Photoshop, and I have a friend with the tools to make some pretty nice graphics.So that along with Ebay and the Outlet Stores and I have made these "Mickefication", well you know what I mean. *
> 
> soooo.. are you making those mickey stickers and selling on EBAY???  Dh would love one of just mickey for our camper!!  He saw the pic and was like "Is he selling those?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking the same thing..do you sell them? ....If you do, would you please pm me...I'd LOVE to buy one, or two , or three!
Click to expand...


----------



## proudmomof4

ColleenFL said:


> 300 Loop
> It was tight for 40' and the CM told us we could park our 18' trailer on the site. You should have seen everyone look at us when we pulled through this loop 40' MH with 18' trailer. We did it but we drove right back out and took the trailer to the parking lot. Don't even try to park your trailer on site with you to tight to get through the loops and sites are not long enough.
> 
> How do you add a photo, I will insert once I know how to do it



I think you need a certain number of posts before you can post a picture but I don't remember how many it is.


----------



## Rhonda

ColleenFL said:


> How do you add a photo, I will insert once I know how to do it



Here's a link from our Technical Board on how to post photos:  Posting Photos


----------



## irishbosoxfan

[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]

This was campsite 2021.

The walkway to the comfort station was on the left and about a 1 minute walk away.

There was a good amount of space between us and the people on the right.

The bus stop was about a 4/5 minute walk down the road.

We flew in so we didn't have a car.

We had a 3 room dome tent, a 9x13 dome tent and a 10x14 screen house.

We set up the screen house on the driveway then put the 3 room tent flush to the end of the driveway and the storage tent was set up in the back right corner.

Even with 3 structures on the site we still had plenty of room for our 5 kids to chase each other in and collect shells and chase lizards.


----------



## bennythepug

setting up, still neat and tidy






Plenty of room






view from the camper door, back of camper. Wooded and private.


The comfort station was across the street - 2 down. really quick. The bus station took a lot longer !! The distance to the bus stop was our deciding factor to get a golf cart from now on. 
Quiet loop while we there.


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

This is a tent (in the 500 loop) that I rented from Disney last year during the W&F Festival. It was huge inside -- plenty big enough for two adults and one or two preteen children.  




My boys and I are planning to tent camp again next spring. We are debating on whether to bring and set up our own tents or do the rental thing again. We will certainly bring a screen room to put up over the picnic table, and a TV so we can keep track of the day's events/ top 10 attractions/ etc. We'll be watching the weather closely as our departure date approaches to see if we'll need heavy sleeping bags or an AC unit. (Sounds like it could go either way in late March  )


----------



## Shannone1

ynottony99 said:


> *Mickey is a sticker. I did some work with a scanner and Photoshop, and I have a friend with the tools to make some pretty nice graphics.So that along with Ebay and the Outlet Stores and I have made these "Mickefication", well you know what I mean. *



Are you taking orders ??  I'd buy one of those Wilderness Mickey's !!


----------



## stacktester

One thing I'd be careful for is this. I have that same print but it's a magnet I got at the Meadows a couple trips back. It has a Trademark on it and I believe making them and selling them would infringe on that Trademark. Uncle Mickey doesn't like competition. I see people selling a lot of decals and what not on Ebay and I'm just saying selling these may get you in trouble. Making a larger print and giving it away might be ok. I would just be careful though. I want to see you at the fort not in Disney jail lol.


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

still havent quite figured out how to post the campsite pics but this one in the sig is the family with Chip & Dale


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

http://www.wdwinfo.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/15305/sort/2/cat/500/page/1


----------



## bigdisneydaddy




----------



## auntie

You can use the "test" thread in the Technical  section..it's down the bottom of the Discussion Forums page. I just did it myself...have fun!


----------



## ynottony99

stacktester said:


> One thing I'd be careful for is this. I have that same print but it's a magnet I got at the Meadows a couple trips back. It has a Trademark on it and I believe making them and selling them would infringe on that Trademark. Uncle Mickey doesn't like competition. I see people selling a lot of decals and what not on Ebay and I'm just saying selling these may get you in trouble. Making a larger print and giving it away might be ok. I would just be careful though. I want to see you at the fort not in Disney jail lol.



*I am not selling these on Ebay for just that reason.  I made and printed these for my own use.  If there is some way to share them, without violating copyright, I would be glad to do so.  

You mention the magnet, and that is in fact what I scanned in and then modified for our wilderness mickey on the front.*


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

auntie said:


> You can use the "test" thread in the Technical  section..it's down the bottom of the Discussion Forums page. I just did it myself...have fun!



I got a little too brave and thought I had it figured out, I forgot who I was and how these things usually work out for me  

Thanks
Scott


----------



## ColleenFL

Thanks I have use imageshack.us and photo bucket they both work just fine for posting photos. Took me a few trial to get the right url to work or how to do it.
Thanks again


----------



## ynottony99

*Site 1439*​






This is a great site.  Easy to back into.  Located right next to comfort station.  Short stroll to campfire and movie.  Extra room in back and along the drivers side of site.  Not a lot of room on the 'curb' side, with a ditch close by.


----------



## Tri-circle-D

iradi8 said:


> This is site 359.  We had to park the truck in the front lot.  The site next to us was very, very close -- you can see it to the right of our camper (vacant when the pic was taken). The campers next to us had their awning out and it was less than 5 ft. from our camper.
> 
> The second pic was taken from the rear of the camper standing in the vacant site.  You can see how close the sites are in the rear.



Hello Neighbor!!!  

I knew that this would eventually happen on this thread.

We camped in site #357 from 10/26-10/29/06.  That is your rig there next to mine, right? :






I have a correction to make.  My awning was not 5' from your trailer.  I would say it was less than 3 ft!    I think I posted a photo of this site before on another thread, and said that camping in this site was like camping in a parking lot.  I mean, all that we could see from our screenroom was a giant 5th wheel.

The problem here is that these sites angle towards each other.

If I ever get assigned to site 357 again, I will ask to be moved.  It is just too close to the site next door.  On our subsequent trips, I have looked at others who have been assigned to this site, and it just is not a good set-up.

Site 357 gets my vote as the worst site in FW!

TCD


----------



## ynottony99

Tri-circle-D said:


> Hello Neighbor!!!
> 
> I knew that this would eventually happen on this thread.
> 
> We camped in site #357 from 10/26-10/29/06.  That is your rig there next to mine, right? :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a correction to make.  My awning was not 5' from your trailer.  I would say it was less than 3 ft!    I think I posted a photo of this site before on another thread, and said that camping in this site was like camping in a parking lot.  I mean, all that we could see from our screenroom was a giant 5th wheel.
> 
> The problem here is that these sites angle towards each other.
> 
> If I ever get assigned to site 357 again, I will ask to be moved.  It is just too close to the site next door.  On our subsequent trips, I have looked at others who have been assigned to this site, and it just is not a good set-up.
> 
> Site 357 gets my vote as the worst site in FW!
> 
> TCD



*Pretty cool you both were there with photos to prove it too!!! *


----------



## iradi8

Tri-circle-D said:


> We camped in site #357 from 10/26-10/29/06.  That is your rig there next to mine, right? :
> TCD



 Oh, my... that is sooooo funny!!! Yes, we were neighbors! My 5y.o. was standing here just now and saw the picture and remembered your wonderful decorations.  I didn't even say anything to her -- she pointed to that rock that blows smoke. 

Unless you are two families who know each other I can't imagine why anyone would want these two campsites.  It was like a parking lot.  On the other side of us there were no trees or privacy between our site and the last one on the loop.  

The funny thing is... we picked this site as we were driving around the loop because the one they assigned us to was waaaaaay too short for our camper.  We drove around the loop to find a site that we could both fit in and back into.  We didn't realize until we were in how close it was to you.   But once we accomplished the incredible feat of actually backing into a campsite at FW successfully we were not about to move!


----------



## Tri-circle-D

iradi8 said:


> Oh, my... that is sooooo funny!!! Yes, we were neighbors! My 5y.o. was standing here just now and saw the picture and remembered your wonderful decorations.  I didn't even say anything to her -- she pointed to that rock that blows smoke.
> 
> Unless you are two families who know each other I can't imagine why anyone would want these two campsites.  It was like a parking lot.  On the other side of us there were no trees or privacy between our site and the last one on the loop.
> 
> The funny thing is... we picked this site as we were driving around the loop because the one they assigned us to was waaaaaay too short for our camper.  We drove around the loop to find a site that we could both fit in and back into.  We didn't realize until we were in how close it was to you.   But once we accomplished the incredible feat of actually backing into a campsite at FW successfully we were not about to move!



Well, it is a small world, after all!

I also am responsible for being assigned to this site.  When I make my ressies, I never request a loop number, and most of the time, I will take what ever I get assigned when I check in.  This always seems to work out for me, because I think the cast members try to give you the best site available, and I have gotten sweet sites on loops that I otherwise might not have chosen.  On this occasion, our ressies were for a preferred site.  When we checked in, the cast member said that there were open sites on all the preferred loops, so what would I prefer? I asked for the 300 loop, and since my DD's like to play basketball, I asked if there was anything close to the BB hoop.  The cast member gave me exactly what I asked for, so I hardly could complain.

So, the moral of the story is be careful of what you ask for!

We also had a great visit.  I didn't know that you had two dogs with you.  I remember seeing one.  I never heard any barking, and you know how close we were!

BTW, about the decorations, I was really proud of my Mickey Dracula.  We have had it for a few years, and I have never seen another one anywhere near my neighborhood at home.  So, on our first drive around the 300 loop, I think I must have counted 5 or 6 Mickey Draculas just on that loop!  I'll bet there were 20 or 30 in the campground! FW campers rock!


TCD


----------



## iradi8

Tri-circle-D said:


> I didn't know that you had two dogs with you.  I remember seeing one.  I never heard any barking, and you know how close we were!
> TCD



That was our first trip to Disney with our dogs.  We just adopted them last May.  I'm kind of glad to know that they were quiet.


----------



## DisneyDadinOhio

Okay, first time posting a pic. We were at FW from 4/1 to 4/6, and were in site 602 - a preferred loop. I did notice that the sites in 600 and 700 were much larger than others, and had several large MH's. Although getting into our site was a small challenge due to an extremely large MH across from us (see the tour bus?). There was no way I could get our trailer backed in if I went the "normal" route (pull past site, then angle it back in). I ended up pulling into the 800 loop exit (right aross from the 600 entrance), and then backing it in while blocking the main road..
<trip report coming soon..!>


----------



## tellnotails

The 600 loop seems to be popular to the high dollar crowd....

Always a million dollar rig or 2 there when we go.....

The fact that there is not a comfort station is prolly no big deal when you have a 1 1/2 bath pusher.... 

The central location is awesome....


----------



## loriandmatt

bennythepug said:


> hey there bennythepug.......well, i have to say that in the 7 years we have owned our viking pop up and all the places we have ever hauled it to and camped....all those campgrounds we have explored....you are the first viking other than ours we have ever seen.  exact same one it looks like.
> 
> we love ours.  have never had a complaint or problem with it. (other than that hidious screen room that they snookered us into buying for the awning.  we ended up taking that back for a partial refund.  horrible thing!)
> 
> anyway - glad to see another family with a viking.
> 
> (sorry the only pics i have of it are in my 35mm days and i don't have a scanner handy to post a pic of it.  We will be camping at the fort with our viking in Aug and will repost then.)
> 
> - lori


----------



## jima53

Sorry I don't have a picture to post but we got into the loop 100 this past halloween week because the front office people could'nt find the person that was in our reserved site.  They overstayed and didn't move out at the check in time so when we complained the front office at the campground put us in a nice spot in loop 100.  Huge toy hauler 5thl.wheel to our left, and a huge class A on our right.  Dwarfed us in size but they did like the smell of our steaks cooking as they backed in and started hooking up.  

Jim


----------



## AuntSusu

ynottony99 said:


> *Mickey is a sticker. I did some work with a scanner and Photoshop, and I have a friend with the tools to make some pretty nice graphics.So that along with Ebay and the Outlet Stores and I have made these "Mickefication", well you know what I mean. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *As for the inside of the trailer, we'll save that for another thread!!!*


I love the decal with the name and the camping scene!!!  Where can I get one with our name on it?  I see that you will be at FW in June.  We will be there from the 23rd to the 30th.  Maybe we'll see you there.


----------



## Andrea31

Here we are in August of last year in Site 920.  This was soon after we bought our TT.  I loved this site.  It was very convenient and also very private.


----------



## ynottony99

*Site 824*​
















*Once again we arrived and found the assigned site was not quite what we needed.  This site was open and the front desk said we could indeed switch.  We loved the location, very close to comfort station, and a short stroll past the comfort station to the bus stop.  Not much privacy due to the sidewalk right there, but if you're in a TT or MH shouldn't be a problem.  The A/C units shutting off and on behind the comfort station may bother some, but not a bother for us.*


----------



## donac

I am going to look through my pictures and figure out how to post one.  We have stayed in the 1500 loop at least 4 or 5 times.  We stayed in 1506 twice and 1507 once.


----------



## ynottony99

Site  859​











This was 3 1/2 years ago.  Last trip in the old Apache popup.  We had more than enough room.  Close to comfort station.


----------



## 123Disney

bump


----------



## Kajunswty

This is site 850, a preferred pet loop it is in the bend of the loop. Also, I made a note to request an even numbered site and if 850's not available the ones in the 840's were as nice.  If you are looking for something close to the bath house, this part of the loop isn't for you.

Very easy to back into and wide enough for our 30' Kiwi..

Just click on the pics to enlarge them, trying to do my part for the dial-up dis'ers  
















We parked the camper right at the edge of the cement and there was plenty of room for this tent and bikes.







Taken from the dog walk area...taken same exact spot all I had to do was turn to get the campsite.








I was really impressed with the dog walk, my DD's loved riding their bikes back here. Theres a short trail (see above photo) that leads to this awesome area





 maybe I should have keep this site a secret ??


----------



## CottontailCurl

Kajunswty said:


> maybe I should have keep this site a secret ??




TOO LATE!! I've fallen for that site!! I think we should dub that the official Disboards Fort Wilderness Forum Campsite and we tag team request it. I'd take that walk to the comfort station for all that nature (the first time I drove around the 800 loop I thought we'd end up at WL, so you must have been quite a bit away from the CS)!

Is that a chocolate min pin? It's so cute!! It looks like you'd only need dental floss for a leash!


----------



## Kajunswty

CottontailCurl said:


> TOO LATE!! I've fallen for that site!! I think we should dub that the official Disboards Fort Wilderness Forum Campsite and we tag team request it. I'd take that walk to the comfort station for all that nature (the first time I drove around the 800 loop I thought we'd end up at WL, so you must have been quite a bit away from the CS)!
> 
> Is that a chocolate min pin? It's so cute!! It looks like you'd only need dental floss for a leash!



  okay I guess I'll share it  We'll have to coordinate our dates like they do on the fridge swaps  

We had the cart and preferred the CS in the 900 loop which was just about the same distance. If we wanted to hike through the woods we probably could have gotten there by the dog walk ? maybe
The loop was really long, thank goodness for the cart or else it wouldn't have loved the site so much!

Oh, thats Tootsie Roll and shes suppose to be Chihuahua but I swear they gave me a Dachshund  she doesn't have the same body shape as my other Chihuahua....she's so darn long! 
It doesn't help that she's only 3 pounds. I guess she does look like a mini pin. 

Take a peek at her "baby" pic


----------



## auntie

Kajunswty said:


> This is site 850, a preferred pet loop it is in the bend of the loop. Also, I made a note to request an even numbered site and if 850's not available the ones in the 840's were as nice.  If you are looking for something close to the bath house, this part of the loop isn't for you.
> 
> Very easy to back into and wide enough for our 30' Kiwi..
> 
> Just click on the pics to enlarge them, trying to do my part for the dial-up dis'ers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We parked the camper right at the edge of the cement and there was plenty of room for this tent and bikes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taken from the dog walk area...taken same exact spot all I had to do was turn to get the campsite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was really impressed with the dog walk, my DD's loved riding their bikes back here. Theres a short trail (see above photo) that leads to this awesome area
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe I should have keep this site a secret ??



Looks like a great site...but I wondered about the proximity to the dog walk. I mean...how to put this delicately...DID IT STINK? I have a dog, and we always clean up after him...but not everyone does, and I'm wondering with being so close to the dog walk, did you ever get a wiff of something that should have been cleaned up and wasn't?


----------



## Kajunswty

auntie said:


> Looks like a great site...but I wondered about the proximity to the dog walk. I mean...how to put this delicately...DID IT STINK? I have a dog, and we always clean up after him...but not everyone does, and I'm wondering with being so close to the dog walk, did you ever get a wiff of something that should have been cleaned up and wasn't?



lol, I was wondering the same thing but surprisingly I saw no droppings anywhere. There were no funny smells at all. But I'll tell ya, it was sure dark in the middle of the night. Our puppy still has to go before morning and I knew it'd be me to have to take her. I had my little penlight flashlight ready and when I opened the door to pitch blacknessI was like heck no, youre gonna have to hold it till sunup! Im not a city girl but Im not used to all those animal noises, no telling what was out there. Note to self, "self bring a bigger flashlight next time"


----------



## CottontailCurl

Kajunswty said:


> Oh, thats Tootsie Roll and shes suppose to be Chihuahua but I swear they gave me a Dachshund  she doesn't have the same body shape as my other Chihuahua....she's so darn long!
> It doesn't help that she's only 3 pounds. I guess she does look like a mini pin.
> Take a peek at her "baby" pic



She is SO cute! Our min pin is mistaken for a 'taco bell dog' all the time. My kids are in love withTootsie's baby picture and now want a dog that tiny. I guess we'd have to name it PDA or blackberry.

I love the idea of coordinating dates and swapping 850. We could bury a treasure chest somewhere on the site that only 'we' would know about  and each person would add something in it for each family to use that gets the site next and so on. We could start with Kungaloosh fixins, what else would work?


----------



## AuburnJen92

We visited last weekend, April 27-28, and stayed in 831.  We had a blast.  We bought all the "stuff" for the mickey lamp post for the June trip.  Hope to see y'all there in mid June!


----------



## djblu883

I have just finished my MickeyHead Lampost only to decide to tear it apart and start the head part over. The globes have rather a long "neck" on them which makes Mickey's ears stick out funny...tomorrow I have a friend who is going to help me do surgery on them...i hope it turns out better...I've been proud so far at having done most of the project by myself including coming up with my own version after looking at pics from all the camping threads! tr I wish I knew how to post it...the base is Pink since our trip will be a girls only trip!!


----------



## iradi8

This was a great site for us.  The last picture shows what was behind our site -- a long path to the comfort station -- lots of bunnies all day and night -- and an armadillo.  It wasn't too close to the sites next to us and the ground was flat all the way around.  Also, we could load/unload our golf cart right at the site instead of having to stop to do it on the way out.


----------



## AuburnJen92

djblu883 said:


> I have just finished my MickeyHead Lampost only to decide to tear it apart and start the head part over. The globes have rather a long "neck" on them which makes Mickey's ears stick out funny...tomorrow I have a friend who is going to help me do surgery on them...i hope it turns out better...I've been proud so far at having done most of the project by myself including coming up with my own version after looking at pics from all the camping threads! tr I wish I knew how to post it...the base is Pink since our trip will be a girls only trip!!



I just finished my lamp post today.  I used a Dremel tool to cut it and that was the best decision I made.  We went with the ready-made lamp post, 12 and 6 inch globes and a globe stand for the top of post.  I will have to post it on a new thread when the silicone dries!  We used a white bucket with a hole cut in the top of the lid for a base and plan to put sand in there in case of wind problems during storms at the Fort.


----------



## lisa8200

loop number: 400
site number:  417
type/size of rig/tent:38 ft Fifth Wheel
ease of backing into site: Easy ( on corner )
addt'l info about site: Lots of room behind camper and room for      slides and awning.


----------



## diznylnd

lisa8200 said:


> loop number: 400
> site number:  417
> type/size of rig/tent:38 ft Fifth Wheel
> ease of backing into site: Easy ( on corner )
> addt'l info about site: Lots of room behind camper and room for      slides and awning.



I love all your Mickey decor!!! Great job


----------



## CottontailCurl

lisa8200 said:


>



Hey there, what is your Mickey Mouse with lights around it made of?


----------



## Boomer1

I knew if I waited long enough someone would post a picture of a site we have stayed in. We stayed in 417 for 24 days Christmas 2005. It is one of the best sites we have had. My kids really enjoyed that particular site, they could get to the settlement store or the pool without having to take the bus. They could get there on their bikes. My DW was happy with the site also bc we were relatively close to the comfort station so she did not have to carry her large laundry loads ( 5 people make a lot of laundry ) very far.


----------



## lisa8200

I just cut a GIANT head out of 1/8 inch ( I think- it was thin )plywood, I used right at about half a sheet. Then I drilled out holes and put regular christmas lights through the holes from the back.I tried to drill the holes just the right size that the plastic at the base of each light would fit snug but, I still siliconed each light in.It's a little different when its daytime but, at night when the lights are on the chase setting its really cool. ..Man, I have way to much time on my hands.DW and I decided that I needed something to keep me occupied during winter ETC. so I made Disney decorations.If I keep this up,, were gonna need a bigger camper ,,and yes I've already tried that approach and I'm told the one we have now is fine.


----------



## pamom65

These are photos of site 328 (preferred- dog loop).  We stayed here in April.  We have a 33 ft. trailer and although DH had no problem backing in at night when we got there, we did have to move the trailer back more in the morning when we could see things better.  There is a big tree on the awning side, but by backing the rear trailer wheels off the concrete, we were able to get the awning out.  Loved having the canal and the grassy area behind us and the path to the Settlement was right next to us (5 min. walk to beach area).  Even though it is a dog walk area, it was very clean and most of the time there were no dogs being walked.


----------



## CottontailCurl

pamom65 said:


> These are photos of site 328 (preferred- dog loop).



I've been doing some window shopping here, and it's official: I've fallen for the 300 loop. It seems to be perfectly located within a short walk of the marina and not too far from the campfire singalong and a lot of the sites look very spacious.


----------



## CottontailCurl

lisa8200 said:


> .Man, I have way to much time on my hands.DW and I decided that I needed something to keep me occupied during winter ETC. so I made Disney decorations.




Maybe you can start your own business making Disneyfied RV decorations and sell them at the flea market near Disney (is that still open?)


----------



## ynottony99

Site 517​
*Nice deep site.  Not real wide, but adequate.  One neighboring site backed up right into the side of ours.  No big problem, but could be trouble with certain neighbors!!!!  Comfort station right across the street.*


----------



## tungpo1

Im trying to post some pics from my photo bucket but it keeps giving me an error can I get some help Thx!!!!


----------



## juligrl

I think you need like ten posts before you're allowed to post pictures.


----------



## tungpo1

OK thank you for all your help


----------



## tungpo1

[/IMG]My boy Jack ready for a ride on my bad boy Harley cart





behind the 1600 loop




campsite pic












one of my twins at the campsite




Man thats a cool cart!!!!


----------



## Minnie's Mate

juligrl said:


> I think you need like ten posts before you're allowed to post pictures.



I have over 1,300 post.  How do I add pictures to my post?


----------



## tungpo1

Go to www.photobucket.com upload your pics and then you can copy the URL and pics will appear. I will help you through it if needed


----------



## ynottony99

*Site 516​*








*This was a great site if you need to be near the comfort station.  Easy access from the back of the site.  *


----------



## parrisk

Tri-circle-D said:


> Hello Neighbor!!!
> 
> I knew that this would eventually happen on this thread.
> 
> We camped in site #357 from 10/26-10/29/06.  That is your rig there next to mine, right? :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a correction to make.  My awning was not 5' from your trailer.  I would say it was less than 3 ft!    I think I posted a photo of this site before on another thread, and said that camping in this site was like camping in a parking lot.  I mean, all that we could see from our screenroom was a giant 5th wheel.
> 
> The problem here is that these sites angle towards each other.
> 
> If I ever get assigned to site 357 again, I will ask to be moved.  It is just too close to the site next door.  On our subsequent trips, I have looked at others who have been assigned to this site, and it just is not a good set-up.
> 
> Site 357 gets my vote as the worst site in FW!
> 
> TCD



We are currently at Eagle's Roost in Valdosta, GA.  We are scheduled to arrive at FW tomorrow.  We called and asked what loop we had been assigned.  They told us the 300 loop.  My parents are also camping and they told us they had placed us next to each other.  I would just about bet, these will be the sites assigned to us.  We have a 39ft 5th wheel toyhauler  and my folks have a 24 ft fifth wheel. I'll let you know, but I just have a feeling.......


----------



## daddyscooltv

Site 869​













34' Fleetwood Bounder site was alittle narrow awning was in the tree but was plenty deep enough very very short walk to the comfort station I would say pretty easy to back into.


----------



## tungpo1

Nice set up I like your club car!!!


----------



## daddyscooltv

tungpo1 said:


> Nice set up I like your club car!!!



Thanks!!!!


----------



## Camping Cat

tungpo1 said:


> Go to www.photobucket.com upload your pics and then you can copy the URL and pics will appear. I will help you through it if needed



I have my photos on Picasa.  I tried last night to post a photo, but all I kept getting was a link to the photo.  Can I do this with Picasa or should I switch to Photobucket?


----------



## tungpo1

Im not familiar with Picasa try photobucket!!


----------



## CottontailCurl

Camping Cat said:


> I have my photos on Picasa.  I tried last night to post a photo, but all I kept getting was a link to the photo.  Can I do this with Picasa or should I switch to Photobucket?



I believe you still have to go through photobucket, just upload your pictures from Picasa to it, then copy the link that's for forums then post it back here. If you don't want to start an account with photobucket, imageshack.us hosts pictures without needing an account. 

(I just remembered that when I tried to add pictures of Jiminy to a post the other day, it did the same thing, no matter how many different pictures of him I tried to add it made just the link inside the post, I wonder if there's something going on with disboards?)


----------



## Camping Cat

Thanks so much CottontailCurl and tungpo1.  I've already started an account with Photobucket and tonight I'll experiment and see if I can get the hang of it.  Thanks again.


----------



## drafthorsecrazy

This is site 316. We were here Jan/Feb. 07.  We managed to squeeze in our 37 ft 5th wheel and our tractor.  I'd recommend this site to anyone with a long rig.  We were able to keep the entire outfit on the pad. I scanned t
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




heses pics....sorry they are grainy.


----------



## drafthorsecrazy




----------



## ynottony99

Wow that is a deep site, and it looks pretty private too.


----------



## tungpo1

WOW LOL!!! you shouldnt have any problems pulling that 5th wheel with that tractor LOL!!!!!!!!!!!! Nice set up


----------



## drafthorsecrazy

I know alot of people think its over kill.  We actually get the same fuel mileage with this as we do pulling with my F350.  We prefer traveling with this "big" truck.  Can see better sitting up high...more interior room....more braking power.  We use this truck around the farm and my husbands biz.  Not sure I'd have one just to tow a fiver.....but its nice .


----------



## tungpo1

I fully agree if I have that tractor and only had a pop up I would pull it with that tractor. LOL


----------



## auntie

Looking at the size of the tractor..you could just camp in that.


----------



## HappyDznyCamper

Have you ever driven around to other resorts?  The look on the valets faces would be priceless.


----------



## tungpo1

LOL I bet that would be something to see!


----------



## miztigg

all these pics are awesome i just booked my 1st trip in FW for feb i was gonna cancel and just book a cabin because of gas prices (haulin a 5th wheel all the way from jersey) im gonna suck it up and drive down FW looks awesome!!!!


----------



## mamaloya

I know what you mean about gas prices.  We pull a hybrid with a full size van and get just over 10mpg.  OUCH!!!  Our next trip will cost us about $540 in gas if it is still $3/gal.  I am tempted to buy a tent again!  But we seriously would not be as comfortable.

Back on topic, I am not sure if I have any pictures (I need to start taking some of the site) but here are my experiences.

My favorite site in a tent or popup would be 1503.  It has lush trees all around, shady, private, etc.  The bus stop is immediately behind it and you can cut through the bushes to get to it.  It is next to the bathhouse, but seperated by many thick bushes and trees so noone can see your site.  There is a little path cut through the bushes though so you can slip right in.  The tent pad is quite large.  We had 2 10x13 tents and could have fit another one and a screen room or 2 easy.  Had we been in a popup, you could park it and still have lots of space on the site.  Not sure how easy backing up would be, but the parking space was angled nicely.  We recently upgraded to a hybrid, so won't be able to stay in that loop again.   

We have also stayed in the 2000 loop a couple of times.  The loop is large.  One site was so far away from the bath house and bus stop that I was miserable.  The last one was a good one.  2068 was the number.  It was on the corner and backing in was the easiest time we ever had.     We didn't even yell at each other...much.     It was near the bath house and bus stop, yet we did not feel "exposed".  The tent pad itself however was not that large.  You may not be able to fit more than a tent or 2 and a screen house.  After parking our popup, there was not much room.  The bus stop was the one closest to the marina, so the ride was never long and we were the first stop coming home at night.  

If I find pics, I will try to post them.


----------



## GbG

Site in 1400 loop on canal (can't remember exact #) in March 2003






Site 604 - June 2-9, 2007


----------



## chiefcop

\My Documents\My Pictures\WDW 17 June 2007

Loop 200 site # 202

Having trouble posting picture


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

Try uploading your pic to www.photobucket.com then post the IMG link here


----------



## chiefcop

Tent Camping Mom said:


> Try uploading your pic to www.photobucket.com then post the IMG link here



I'll try that later this evening. Thanks for the tip


----------



## Boudica

drafthorsecrazy said:


> This is site 316. We were here Jan/Feb. 07.  We managed to squeeze in our 37 ft 5th wheel and our tractor.  I'd recommend this site to anyone with a long rig.  We were able to keep the entire outfit on the pad. I scanned theses pics....sorry they are grainy.



Spiffing Wagon.


----------



## bobbymac

hi fellow campers......we are going to the fort for the first time July 08 and have asked for the 100 loop.
Thanks    can't wait


----------



## clkelley

...............


----------



## bobbymac

anyone with 100 loop picture or feed back


dad DW DD DS


----------



## chiefcop

bobbymac said:


> anyone with 100 loop picture or feed back
> 
> 
> dad DW DD DS


----------



## tellnotails

thanks cop


----------



## bobbymac

Thanks Chief.looks great
just can't wait 

dad  DW  DDDS


----------



## kimluvswdw

THE DUCKS VISITED OUR CAMPSITE EVERY MORNING FOR THEIR BREAKFAST.


----------



## fldisneymommyto2

kimluvswdw said:


> THE DUCKS VISITED OUR CAMPSITE EVERY MORNING FOR THEIR BREAKFAST.



What campsite was that??  That would be cool to have daily visitors!!


----------



## kc5grw

Don't have any pictures of the critters, but we had daily bunny and duck visits in 210. 

Cheifcop, we were just around the loop from you. I think you pulled in a couple of days after we got there.


----------



## stacktester

This is site 1715. June 4th-10th


----------



## chiefcop

kc5grw said:


> Don't have any pictures of the critters, but we had daily bunny and duck visits in 210.
> 
> Cheifcop, we were just around the loop from you. I think you pulled in a couple of days after we got there.


We aren't leaving out until Monday, so stop by if you have time. We finally are going to theMK in the morning


----------



## chiefcop

bobbymac said:


> Thanks Chief.looks great
> just can't wait
> 
> dad  DW  DDDS


These photos were taken from the bath house looking towards the loop. Let me know if you need more pictures.


----------



## chiefcop

kc5grw said:


> Don't have any pictures of the critters, but we had daily bunny and duck visits in 210.
> 
> Cheifcop, we were just around the loop from you. I think you pulled in a couple of days after we got there.


Does this fella looks familiar?


----------



## bobbymac

Chief..thanks 
looks great


----------



## kc5grw

chiefcop said:


> Does this fella looks familiar?



Yea, we saw several, even had names for 'em; Lunch, Dinner and Snack. 

We pulled out Monday the 18th and are back in Texas. Hit some wicked heavy thunderstorms coming back through Louisiana Tuesday.


----------



## kimluvswdw

fldisneymommyto2 said:


> What campsite was that??  That would be cool to have daily visitors!!



IT WAS IN THE 100 LOOP BUT WE SAW ALOT OF DUCKS ON THE 1400 LOOP. MAYBE BECAUSE IT WAS NEAR THE WATER.


----------



## proudmomof4

Site 1429










The site was easy to back into, had lots of room next to the site, a long pad, it was close to the campfire program and it backed onto the creek, the only downside was the lack of any shade. The neighbor on the right was pretty close but there was a lot of room between us and the neighbors on the left, we could have fit a couple of tents and a screen house in all the space there.


----------



## CottontailCurl

Moving it to the top for dreambound.


----------



## ZoomZoom22

I was originally assigned 1324 which is full hookups which I thought was fine until my in motion couldn't pick up a signal so I asked for a move.  Preferred from what I can tell besides the $21 a day difference included cable tv and internet access.

I have been moved to 866 which is very close to some of the sites picture in this thread.  I am here for a week and will take pictures before I leave.  

1324 was easier to pull into then 866 and was a little bit wider as well, but 866 is fine.  I too pulled my 42' rig through the 1300 loop with the 18' trailer and toad.  I think people thought either I was nuts or I gather many of you RVers don't often see a unit like mine...

800 loop definately larger rigs then I saw in the 1300 block.  There were some pull throughs on the fringe of 1300 I saw also.  Since someone else in this thread asked 800 block really close to the "store"


----------



## ahgranier

I am trying to book a trip to WDW at FW for our family in Feb 08.  This will be the first time that we will be staying there.  Has anyone gone in Feb and how is the weather.  Will the kids be about to swim?

All of these pictures and the information will make it a little easier when trying to book a site.  We are traveling with my father and if we don't get a spot that is easy to get into and with no room for the kids to play then the trip will most likely start the trip off wrong.  

I will plan to try to take as many pictures of the camp ground and site while we are visiting an post them as well.

Thanks for the pics  
A


----------



## ZoomZoom22

I was just there last week (left July 28th) slotted in number 866.
866 is a great location (or around it) as it is very close to the CS and 4 spots away is the inlet driveway and the bus stop is on the corner.  Also directly across the street is where the campfire site is and of course next to it is one of the Trading Post stores.  I loved the location..  Sorry I don't have a conventional RV, I use this thing for road racing all across the country. This was actually the first time I used it for camping..  Someone in another thread also asked about putting a tent behind a 36' RV and if there was room for a 12x12 tent.  When I booked I told them the length of my unit (42') and this is the spot I got.  As you can see I had room for a 10x10 to the rear at least without being pulled "forward" on the paved space.  I was back a little to leave room for the black toad you see in one of the pictures.  If I had pulled forward in my estimation even though my unit is 42' I would have had room for nearly a 20x20 tent if needed.


----------



## ahgranier

ZoomZoom22:

Thanks for the two post.  The information will help me when we are trying to make reservations.  I like that it is close to the bus stop and the comfort station and that it was not hard to get into...

Hope the trip was great!  Thanks again.
amanda


----------



## olbear

We just got back from a week at the fort. Here is a picture of our site. We were in Loop 300 site 317.






The comfort station was across the street and we were fairly close to start of loop and bus stop. You could walk to settlement area in about 10-15 minutes.

Blessings,
Winnie


----------



## donatalie

In 2006 we took our Rockwood Roo 23SS to the Fort. Site 509 was a lttle hard to back into.......but once we were set up in was shaded, private and beautiful!!!!!


----------



## FWCamper

Natalie, I love the screen you have attached to your awning.  Did you get it at a camping store?  Is it easy to set up?

thanks.


----------



## donatalie

It's called an "Add-a-Room". When we bought our first camper (a pop-up) the salesperson raved about the fact that the "Add-a-Room" came with the camper free. DH and I didn't bother with it at first..........it just stayed folded up in the trunk of the camper. One weekend we were camping and when the rains came we decided to put it up quick to have a little more room. 

It was so easy to put up and we just fell in love with it. When we bought the Roo, we specifically asked for it to be added on. It connects to the side of the camper so the dealer had to install the fasteners. It takes about 10 minutes to set up and vinyl walls are attatched that can be lowered when it rains or for more privacy. I've added a picture of the Add-a-Room with one of the walls down (to block the sun during dinner!!!).







I do think I've seen them in the Camping World catalogue.

Hope that helps!!!

Happy Camping!!


----------



## PenskeSth1

This was site 1710...It was pretty easy to back into. The only problem I ran into was the site right across from me had their gulf cart plugged in and it was sitting right along the side of the road. I just took it nice and easy. I didn't get many pictures because It rained almost every day we were there. I wanted to put the table under the awning but I swear that thing weighed 300lbs. It was just my kids and me so it ended up staying where it was!! LOL


----------



## DSNYFANZ

Site 433 was very roomy and spacious.
I had some difficulty in backing in but I'm bit of a novice when it comes to backing in our 30ft. TT. This was only our 2nd trip using it. The gentleman across from us helped me. Special thanks to him! 

We're now hooked on FW and are planning on returning in April '08! We've requested site 433 again with the knowledge of knowing there are no guarantees. 

We made our first trip to FW May 26 through June 2, '07.
As for site 433 the Comfort Station is directly across the main road from this site. Easy access to do laundry!
The marina, and bus depot is close enough to walk to even though we rented a golf-cart as it seem to be the thing to do based on our before trip reviews. We figured what the hey, it's Disney!!! Next time we'll probaly do without the GC.
I have pictures of this site and will try to add soon.


----------



## Kidatheart1963

New to this!! What is the process?? How big can the image be?
Thanks!!



56 Days / 5 Hours / 21 Minutes and a buncha seconds


----------



## Kidatheart1963

Thanks Cotton Tail curl but I don't think they will let me post a picture yet.
I get this reply!


Could not find phrase 'error_postcount_too_low_post_links'.

Hope you can let me know what this is.


----------



## juligrl

I think you need like 10 posts before you can do pictures.  Maybe it's 5.  Get posting!


----------



## Kidatheart1963

I will get to posting I guess.   My wife "FloridaTeacher will put the pictures on from her posts.  She has 221  posts!! 
Have a great day!!!


----------



## FloridaTeacher

Here are some pics of a couple of our Ft. Wilderness campsites.  I'm posting these for my own Prince Charming, KidatHeart1963, because he's new here and doesn't have enough posts yet.

Notice the Bassett Hound in the window in the second shot. Silly Dog!!


----------



## kellycole

Hi Florida Teacher.... 

Just wondering if you remember what your site number was? It looks very nice!!!  I love the dog. 

Thanks...
A Pennsylvania Teacher LOL


----------



## juligrl

Okay somebody has to say it... How much is that doggie in the window?   

Sorry - excuse me please.


----------



## FloridaTeacher

Vacation to Disney- $1500.00
Gas for roadtrip-$250.00
Doggie in the window- Priceless!!! 



> Just wondering if you remember what your site number was? It looks very nice!!! I love the dog.



The second shot (the doggie shot) is from campsite 710.  The other two are from a site in loop 300.  Niether my husband nor I can remember the number, but it was in the low 300s right near the entrance on the inside of the loop.

Happy Camping!


----------



## drafthorsecrazy

Were you at fw  Jan. 06?   I remember seeing a Basset Hound all the way up on the dashboard of a MH.  He was usually watching for his owners to return, but occasionally the need for a good nap would catch up with him/her and he would be sound asleep.  They left a few days before us and I sure missed  him.  Seeing him was like our offical welcome back to our loop.  Dont know if it was you....but the pic brought back that fond memory!


----------



## FloridaTeacher

No, wasn't us.  Must be a Bassett thing???

Happy Camping!


----------



## tungpo1

One of my four Bassets!!!! My boy Jack ready for a ride around the Fort!!!!


----------



## DSNYFANZ

...cool golf cart too!


----------



## LarryJ

Site 1628 Xmas 2005




​Larry


----------



## daddyscooltv

It's been awhile since I posted some pics of the campsites so here are a few of the most recent ones we have been in!!


​Campsite 1814​





Campsite 869​





campsite 727​





Campsite 408​


----------



## daddyscooltv

Site 616​


----------



## ram101

2 more pics of site *328*
It was tight but easy to back into. The awning opened up into the tree next to the paved area. It was a nice loop and one spot away from the trail to the marina.


----------



## FloridaTeacher

> 2 more pics of site 328
> It was tight but easy to back into. The awning opened up into the tree next to the paved area. It was a nice loop and one spot away from the trail to the marina.



We've had this same site, it was nice.  We did have to be careful of the tree.  If you stumbled out the door of our camper - you were likely to run smack into it. Not that I would know this from personal experience or anything.


----------



## LarryJ

FloridaTeacher said:


> We've had this same site, it was nice.  We did have to be careful of the tree.  If you stumbled out the door of our camper - you were likely to run smack into it.



I always pay special attention to trees and their location to our awning and then adjust the trailer in the site so I can open my awning up.  I can lock it in any position, but like to have it fully extended so I can use the bottom rail slot/groove the to mount Xmas lights, clothes/towel line on the awning rail line with hangers that I slide into the bottom slot on the awning rail for support.

Larry


----------



## ynottony99

*#303*​





*Had room for the trailer and set up a large tent in back.  After heavy rains, site was high and dry, but with standing water all around. Easy to back into.  Sidewalk to comfort station right behind. Short walk to Bus Stop. Great view out front of loop to sit and watch the world go by,(and last weekends Triatheletes  on bikes.)*


----------



## terri01p

ram101 said:


> 2 more pics of site *328*
> It was tight but easy to back into. The awning opened up into the tree next to the paved area. It was a nice loop and one spot away from the trail to the marina.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question :
> 
> Was the marina within walking distance of your site and is this a pet loop. TIA


----------



## ram101

If you look just past the next site you'll see the entrance to the walking path to the marina. The 1st 100 feet of the path is paved and the rest is hard packed sand. While we were there the Fort was repairing the bridges along the path, but it still made for a quick walk. Even with the 3 yr old twins it was about a 5 min walk... was a little longer of a walk carrying them back to the RV though!!   
It is a pet loop or was when we were there. A lot of room out back to walk along the canal!


----------



## clkelley

.........


----------



## tungpo1

Nice set up  Looks like you guys are ready for some fun!!!! Be there soon


----------



## proudmomof4

Great set-up Carol, wish we could come by on the 14th to see it in person but unfortunately DH has to work. Have a great stay and I look forward to seeing more of your pics.


----------



## Woodie1976

hello ya all.... we dont own a camper right now and just have a huge 3 room tent..... but after seeing the campers and what not i think where going to be starting to stay at the FT..... thats where my wife grew up staying at and since i'm handy with decals and stuff our camper will NOT be missed by anyone LOL

going to start looking for a pop up or something SOON.... 

NICE NICE NICE looking camp sites everyone


----------



## tungpo1

Welcome Woodie!!!  Dont forget you cart!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ynottony99

clkelley said:


> Site 2020 - October 2007
> 
> The site request gods smiled on me this trip!!  We're in site 2020 again and here are the pictures!!  We have my little camper, a 13x13 tent, 4 EZ-Up Shelters, and my friends' little cargo trailer is in the driveway also.  We parked the trucks up front.  The comfort station is right across the street.  I didn't even try to back in as the garbage/recyle cans are right across the drive.  I pulled up, unhitched, and pushed
> 
> 
> *Awesome!!  Is your trailer all 'mickified' on the inside as well?  *


----------



## iradi8

This is site #711.  We backed waaay up until the tires were on the sand pad.  We really liked this site!


----------



## daddyscooltv

Campsite 209​


----------



## nettii

Subbing
We love camping and WDW havent camped at WDW yet but love seeing all your great pics


----------



## lawnspecialties

daddyscooltv said:


> Campsite 209​



Great pic daddyscooltv. We stayed in 209 back in Jan. '06. The grapefruits will sure startle you, falling on the awning at 3:00 am.


----------



## clkelley

.......


----------



## proudmomof4

Looks great Carol! Wish we were there.


----------



## juligrl

Carol, I love that t@b!!!  So why did you take down the tent?


----------



## clkelley

.........


----------



## BeadyLady

Carol - that is the the cutest setup ever!  thank you for sharing!


----------



## DebbieT11

Fabulous setup, Carol.... was this the first time you'd taken the Mouse-Ke-Tab to the Fort?  Thanks for the pictures!!


----------



## clkelley

............


----------



## des1954

Carol - 

Your set-up is absolutely adorable!! If it weren't for my 2 spoiled rotten cats that travel with us, I'd be tempted to buy a T@b, myself!!

I'm glad you had a good trip (minus the rain on the last night).

Debbie ♥


----------



## Smooshdog

Here is a pic of my camp site from this past week (Oct. 15-20).  The site was 2011 and was the first time in nine years that I've stayed at the Fort.  It was good to be back.  My favorite part of camping at the Fort is the owl lights.    (Oh the pic was taken before I finished putting up the rain fly.)


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

These Spanish Moss Trolls were hanging out at our campsite:


----------



## Tent Camping Mom




----------



## rave13

Do you think I could get them to understand there wouldn't be flying critters inside if they would just zip the screen up!































16 year old wouldn't come out until we removed little lizard visitor. Removal included much squeeling by said 16 year old 'cause I was supposed to do it without touching him/her.
Well honey, I don't think talking him down is going to work!


----------



## Disneymommom

ynottony99 said:


> *Loop 400.  I stopped keeping track of site numbers a long time ago. (I will start again!!!) But it was a bit tight. Not easy to get in , not very wide either.  I remember other 'big rigs' taking a long time getting into thier sites in this loop.*



I love the Mickey on your camper as well as the blow up Mickey. The light on the pole is awesome. Where did you get that???? I love it!!! We are going to go camping Oct 08 at Ft. Wilderness, have never been before and am enjoying this thread with all the pics and info about various sites, very helpful!!!


----------



## Disneymommom

Does anyone have any pictures or feedback on Loop 600? We were told by an acquaintance that it was the best loop but so far have not seen anyphotos or heard any other feedback here on that loop. It will be our first time Oct 08 and we have a 31 foot fifth whee with one slide and an awning and a full ton pick up. We want enough room to keep the truck in our site as well as room for our DGS to run some energy off at night.


----------



## Disneymommom

clkelley said:


> Site 2020 - October 2007
> 
> The site request gods smiled on me this trip!!  We're in site 2020 again and here are the pictures!!  We have my little camper, a 13x13 tent, 4 EZ-Up Shelters, and my friends' little cargo trailer is in the driveway also.  We parked the trucks up front.  The comfort station is right across the street.  I didn't even try to back in as the garbage/recyle cans are right across the drive.  I pulled up, unhitched, and pushed



Thank you for posting the pic of the inside of this little camper. We saw one on our way to NJ in I think it was Tennessee and I was dying to see how it was set up. So cute!!!! I love it!


----------



## daddyscooltv

Site 234​


----------



## Shannone1

I'm loving all of the new pictures !!  Keep them coming


----------



## Disneymommom

clkelley said:


> Here are some pictures of my site after I took down the tent and rearranged things a bit.  Still 2020.
> 
> Also included since somebody asked is a shot of the inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to encourage the air conditioning drain away from the concrete.  It was flowing over to my rug.



*Carol, is there a small sofa that is the other bed? Do you have a pic of the rest of the inside???? I'm nosey, LOL! 

Also, is that a dishwasher in there or is it an oven? Do you have burners, I couldn't tell. I just love it and it's so cute I want to know all!*


----------



## clkelley

............


----------



## Disneymommom

clkelley said:


> The two cushions next to the bed and a board underneath, turn the single bed into a double.
> 
> In the kitchen, that is a fridge. I added a toaster oven.  Where, the teapot is sitting is a double burner stove, then the sink next to it.  The link in my sig tells all about my little camper.  Start in June on the blog archive and work your way up



*Thanks Carol, so it can be a single or double bed, that is great!!! It's just so adorable! I never even thought fridge, duh? That makes sense for sure. I will have to click on your link and read all about it. Thanks again Carol! 

We are probably moving to Alabama next year sometime, the Aliceville area and hope to live around Tuscaloosa or my DH even said maybe Columbus, MS as it's right on the border. From what we saw when we were up there I like the Tuscaloosa area best!!!*


----------



## Gatordad

daddyscooltv said:


> Site 234​




sorry to hear your site was vandalized.


----------



## daddyscooltv

Gatordad said:


> sorry to hear your site was vandalized.



HaHaHa!! LOL! The poor people in the 100 loop were right behind us and they were the ones with the big LSU inflatable in the site!


----------



## Andybuzz2u

Well i have read some usefull post's on here. I was thinking about renting a pop up for my march trip. But now i'm back to my orginal and fail safe plan. Stay in a cabin and rent a cart. Most of what i hear about is how crowed it is. Not being rude but i think i remember one of the Cm telling me at the boat rental peir last year. That it was built in early 70ish. Think i read that Ft. wilderness was the first resort at disney world. And Campers and Class A motor homes have come a long way since then. From what i have seen and remember as a kid. A 30ft Airstream will fit just find, the same for a winnebago. 40ft with three pop outs think that is pushing it! They do need to redo the camp sites. They are dated.


----------



## CottontailCurl

This is behind the campsite (1512):





This is the back end of the tent pad, we had a 9 x 13 tent placed lengthwise about halfway back on the pad:






The other side of the back end of the tent pad where the grill is:






The tent from the road, to the right of the tent was another large area of the sand pad with enough space for a dining canopy and the picnic table. Beyond that on the right was the concrete area for parking the car.


----------



## DebbieT11

OK, here's our MoHo with our *incredibly* miniscule Christmas decorations.... the ladies in the site across from us won again, IIRC......  But here's ours!


----------



## BeadyLady

Still lovely, next year - more decorations!


----------



## Disneymommom

iradi8 said:


> This was a great site for us.  The last picture shows what was behind our site -- a long path to the comfort station -- lots of bunnies all day and night -- and an armadillo.  It wasn't too close to the sites next to us and the ground was flat all the way around.  Also, we could load/unload our golf cart right at the site instead of having to stop to do it on the way out.



*That looks like a great site. We are meeting our daughter, son-in-law and grandson down there and they will be camping with us. It appears as though there is a nice area of grass for our grandson to play, is that right? We have a 1 ton pick up truck (approx 15') and a 35' Fifth wheel, do you think that will fit in that site? Thanks for your help!*


----------



## Disneymommom

drafthorsecrazy said:


> This is site 316. We were here Jan/Feb. 07.  We managed to squeeze in our 37 ft 5th wheel and our tractor.  I'd recommend this site to anyone with a long rig.  We were able to keep the entire outfit on the pad. I scanned t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heses pics....sorry they are grainy.



*Drafthorsecrazy, how much room did you have on the sides? I know none of the sites  are real wide but am wondering if you had much room on the door side for opening your awning and for tables and chairs? We want to have a little room on a flat area for our grandson to play.

Sharky, this may be a good one for us as well as it's more than long enough, I just can't tell how wide is is or how much room is on the side for a table and opening the awning and slides.*


----------



## Disneymommom

stacktester said:


> This is site 1715. June 4th-10th



*Sharky that camper is at least as long as ours if not longer so that may be a good site too. *


----------



## Disneymommom

PenskeSth1 said:


> This was site 1710...It was pretty easy to back into. The only problem I ran into was the site right across from me had their gulf cart plugged in and it was sitting right along the side of the road. I just took it nice and easy. I didn't get many pictures because It rained almost every day we were there. I wanted to put the table under the awning but I swear that thing weighed 300lbs. It was just my kids and me so it ended up staying where it was!! LOL



*Sharky, this one is definitely long enough and it's flat, no ditches on side like some sites.

Now your job will be to go to the map and find what is near what so you can decide which of the favorite ones I post would be the best one for us.*


----------



## Disneymommom

iradi8 said:


> This is site #711.  We backed waaay up until the tires were on the sand pad.  We really liked this site!



*Sharky, this may be one I already quoted so you could see it but it was on another page so I am not sure. this looks good and would fit us in also!*


----------



## LONE-STAR

This was our site 211 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]


----------



## CCIntrigue

*Here's site 1606:*






A nice site ... only problem was the electrical hookups were so far back that we had to put our wheels on the sand to reach them.


----------



## springdal

I have just gone thru this entire thread and I just loved the pics I saw!!  Maybe I missed them, but does anyone have pics of the 1700 loop?


----------



## Sammi2

Just returned from our first trip!  Loved our position in the 900 loop.  The site didn't seem too dated, as trees and a concrete pad pretty much get ya there.

Loved the proximity to the trading post and the bottomless coffee mug.  

I'd post a pic but I don't seem to have that skill at this point.


----------



## ynottony99

*Site 862*

*One of our favorite loops.  This site is about 3 sites down and across the street from the comfort station. *​


----------



## curtisnarron

hello every body i am new to this, but my family id going to fort wildreness in nov. are there any codes that work during that time? thanks


----------



## curtisnarron

CottontailCurl said:


> Hey guys, why don't we pool all of our campsite photos together and make a list of all the sites we've stayed in? I've searched the internet many times in the past for pictures of campsites at Fort Wilderness and think it would be helpful to many to get a good idea of how rigs and tents fit in certain campsites. When you post your picture don't forget to add:
> 
> loop number:
> site number:
> type/size of rig/tent:
> ease of backing into site:
> addt'l info about site:



hey guys we are going to disney in nov. is there any codes that you guys now of, that will work during that time?


----------



## candied

Oh my, this is my first post and just looked at all the photos.  It will take us 36 hours straight through driving to get there - I wonder if I can convince DH.  We live in California and have recently started camping.

We have a 23 ft. Outback Kargaroo travel trailer.  We love it and are having a blast when we get to camp.  We haven't been to far from home, but are excited to go where we can.  We have mostly camped at the beach in Southern California.

I have been on a Disney Cruise when I was 17 years old and did WDW, AK, and MGM.  That was with my grandma and we stayed at one of the resorts.  I would love to be able to take my kids.  

You have all given me motivation to try to plan something like this.  The only problem I have is work, I get 3 weeks a year, but not in a row

Thanks for posting all of the pictures.

Candace


----------



## ynottony99

candied said:


> Oh my, this is my first post and just looked at all the photos.  It will take us 36 hours straight through driving to get there - I wonder if I can convince DH.  We live in California and have recently started camping.
> 
> We have a 23 ft. Outback Kargaroo travel trailer.  We love it and are having a blast when we get to camp.  We haven't been to far from home, but are excited to go where we can.  We have mostly camped at the beach in Southern California.
> 
> I have been on a Disney Cruise when I was 17 years old and did WDW, AK, and MGM.  That was with my grandma and we stayed at one of the resorts.  I would love to be able to take my kids.
> 
> You have all given me motivation to try to plan something like this.  The only problem I have is work, I get 3 weeks a year, but not in a row
> 
> Thanks for posting all of the pictures.
> 
> Candace



*If it is too much to pull the tt all that way, maybe a stay in the cabins would be the solution. *


----------



## ColoBlu6

candied said:


> Oh my, this is my first post and just looked at all the photos.  It will take us 36 hours straight through driving to get there - I wonder if I can convince DH.  We live in California and have recently started camping.
> 
> Candace



We live in CA, DH said if we take a month Vacation we would drive the RV to WDW. I guess we will be flying in on our next trip. There is just to much country to see on the way there and back.


----------



## LONE-STAR

This was site 1822 we only spent 1 night here. Never even unhooked moved to 200 loop next day






[/IMG]


----------



## DebbieT11

Site 811 February 1st, 2008


----------



## Shannone1

DebbieT11 said:


> Site 811 February 1st, 2008





Wow....I can't get over how OPEN it is


----------



## candied

ynottony99 said:


> *If it is too much to pull the tt all that way, maybe a stay in the cabins would be the solution. *



Maybe someday we will get there, but thanks for the suggestion.  I might have to look into it.



ColoBlu6 said:


> We live in CA, DH said if we take a month Vacation we would drive the RV to WDW. I guess we will be flying in on our next trip. There is just to much country to see on the way there and back.



If I didn't work, we would totally do something like this.  My DH is a teacher and usually doesn't teach in August.

At least for the meantime, we get to visit Disneyland.  We just got ourselves some passes for Christmas.

Candace


----------



## LarryJ

Site 1635 Dec 2007/Jan 2008

These were taken around the walkway to the CS

Looking towards 1635 and the road






Looking at site 1635 and higher number sites in 1600 loop






Looking towards the 1500 loop





Larry


----------



## Disneymommom

ynottony99 said:


> *Site 862*
> 
> *One of our favorite loops.  This site is about 3 sites down and across the street from the comfort station. *​



*I like this site! Right now we have booked for 300 loop and asked for a preferred site. Is this a preferred site too? I like how much room you have around you. will have to keep this one in mind as an alternative or a future trip!*


----------



## ynottony99

Disneymommom said:


> *I like this site! Right now we have booked for 300 loop and asked for a preferred site. Is this a preferred site too? I like how much room you have around you. will have to keep this one in mind as an alternative or a future trip!*



*Yes it is a preferred site.  The site itself is not all that big, but there is lots of room now that all the brush has been cleared out.*


----------



## lawnspecialties

Site 533 January 26 - February 6.


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

Now that I can post pics I thought I would share these from 920


----------



## Shannone1

bigdisneydaddy said:


> Now that I can post pics I thought I would share these from 920



Nice set up


----------



## tellnotails

bigdisneydaddy said:


> Now that I can post pics I thought I would share these from 920




I knew there was a lot of high rollers down at the fort....but I have never saw anybody ride a bike wearing a mink coat....


----------



## akamom

Here is ours from April 07:


----------



## beagles7278

Site 817 in January 2008.  Notice the pups on the dash.


----------



## Disneymommom

ynottony99 said:


> *Yes it is a preferred site.  The site itself is not all that big, but there is lots of room now that all the brush has been cleared out.*



*That's what we need room for the grandson to run off his energy and we can play ball with him and stuff. *


----------



## stacktester

I just noticed the post of the person with the mink coat and it took me like 5 minutes to quit laughing. I'm not sure if it was the coat or the comment. I now have wattery eyes.


----------



## tellnotails

stacktester said:


> I just noticed the post of the person with the mink coat and it took me like 5 minutes to quit laughing. I'm not sure if it was the coat or the comment. I now have wattery eyes.



we ahve seen it all now.....


----------



## BigDaddyRog

stacktester said:


> I just noticed the post of the person with the mink coat and it took me like 5 minutes to quit laughing. I'm not sure if it was the coat or the comment. I now have wattery eyes.



My daughter just asked me if that was the headless horseman!!!



Jeeeeeeez..................the boards are running S....L.....O.....W today!!!


----------



## Goofy-dad

We will be visiting FW for the first time in March.   We are booked into a preferred site, and are wondering  what loops or sites are the most secluded.  We are not as concerned with proximity to comfort stations.     From some of the pictures, some of the trailers look pretty darn close!! Any suggestions.??


----------



## LONE-STAR

Goofy-dad said:


> We will be visiting FW for the first time in March.   We are booked into a preferred site, and are wondering  what loops or sites are the most secluded.  We are not as concerned with proximity to comfort stations.     From some of the pictures, some of the trailers look pretty darn close!! Any suggestions.??



All the sites are close to one another.


----------



## HappyCamper87

I just have to say I am so happy that I can see the pictures.  I was reading this thread at work and was so frustrated because of course I couldn't see them there. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RvUsa

Here are a couple I took, the rest are on Film... yes film.  I love my old SLR.  And dw is too cheap to let me buy new DSLR.  She said I could till she saw the price.


----------



## des1954

Great decorations, John!! I'm hoping you had a marvelous time!!

Deb

PS - sorry about any rain while at FtW, but the Florida aquifer really needs some water!!


----------



## chief19spixi

WOW did you make the lil mickey head lamp things on the stick things!!

My DH made me a mickey lamp last year and I am trying to find him something else to make me!!


----------



## daddyscooltv

Site 835​


----------



## JCJRSmith

These were taken during our 2004 visit when we still had the Jayco Kiwi 23B.
Our site was in the 900 loop.  I don't remember the exact site number but we were two sites from the comfort station.


----------



## Deffenm

Just a quick question..  Are there no fire rings there?  Can you not have a camp fire?  In all of the pictures I did not see one.  We love to camp.  We go several times a year and that is my favorite part.  Sitting around a camp fire, talking, and cooking some grub.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Nope...no open fires at the fort.


----------



## duckybelle

A quick question, hopefully not too off topic. We are thinking of camping there in 2010, but dh is a whiny baby (lol) and says he hates tent camping cause it hurts his back (ok in his defense he got electrocuted years ago and his back will forever hurt  ). He can camp at certain places if the ground isnt "too hard". Anyone camped in tents and found it ok??


----------



## momoffive

Ground was hard but we used air mattresses in the tent.  They have delux models now.  Start stashing your change and you can purchase one that infaltes in a minute and is elevated looks just like your bed at home.  He'll love the Fort.
momoffive


----------



## Zen_Hiker

All these pictures are really making me re-think a camping option at WDW.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

A raised Qn size inflatable Coleman matress with built in pump is under $70 at Wal-Mart. As good as the matresses in any AllStar Resort!!


----------



## duckybelle

THANK YOU!!! Do they stay inflated well??


----------



## BigDaddyRog

I am 300lbs(well, now 298!!! down from 437) at my size , I usually DO have to do a middle of the night partial refill...but with the pump being built in, you dont even have to get up to refill it....I have a simmons now, and a prtable pump and do a partial refill everytime...but if you dont have the excess weight like me...Id bet youd make it through the night without a refill.


----------



## mrsscooter

man......all of these pics are making me think I need a new tt before we come down.....our great "deal" will look like the redneck neighbors next to one of you guys..LOL  I am hoping that once we get the "brand new 40k truck" the hubby will be shamed into getting a "pretty" trailer....


----------



## 2goofycampers

you can see the clearing in these pics


----------



## CampingChristy

Frank and Denise - I live the pic!!

I don't know if I can wait 5 more days!!!!


----------



## CampingChristy

I wished I lived in this pic!!   

I meant to say I love this picture!!


----------



## Deffenm

Dh and I might be buying our very first "RV" - Pop up tent camper this weekend.  I am so excited because my DH said he would haul it down to WDW anytime I wanted to go.  We are tent campers now and I love camping but my body just can't handle a week at a time in a tent anymore ( i am only 31   )plus I HATE having to worry about rain in a tent.  I have been wet one too many times.  These pictures are getting me really excited.  Of course our setup won't be as great as most of you but one must start somewhere.


----------



## Us3

Deffenm said:


> Dh and I might be buying our very first "RV" - Pop up tent camper this weekend.  I am so excited because my DH said he would haul it down to WDW anytime I wanted to go.  We are tent campers now and I love camping but my body just can't handle a week at a time in a tent anymore ( i am only 31   )plus I HATE having to worry about rain in a tent.  I have been wet one too many times.  These pictures are getting me really excited.  Of course our setup won't be as great as most of you but one must start somewhere.



How exciting for you!!  Let us know if you guys get one!


----------



## Mickey Canada

Isn't this site just crazy ....... it totally get's you into the camping spirit!  I must admit though, by checking other people's set ups ....it's gonna cost me money to do the same!!


----------



## VACAMPER

I Know! I love this site already.  Just 9 more days until i'm at the fort.  I need to buy lots of  mickey decorations.  I'm not sure I can keep up with these people, but i'm going to try.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Dont go breaking the bank trying to keep up with the peacocks....some of these people have been doing this at the fort for years!!! A little at a time, its not how cool your site looks, its how cool you are, and how much cooler the fort can help you become. Campings for relaxing and chilled beer, I mean relaxing and chilling out, not trying to outdo your site neighbor.


----------



## 2goofycampers

all of these led lights cost $50.00, the day after Christmas at Sam's Club.


----------



## VACAMPER

The banks already broke.  

I like your lights.  My DH chose fishing lures for our lights.  Not my choice but whatever keeps him happy.


----------



## disney4dan

Deffenm said:


> Dh and I might be buying our very first "RV" - Pop up tent camper this weekend.  I am so excited because my DH said he would haul it down to WDW anytime I wanted to go.  We are tent campers now and I love camping but my body just can't handle a week at a time in a tent anymore ( i am only 31   )plus I HATE having to worry about rain in a tent.  I have been wet one too many times.  These pictures are getting me really excited.  Of course our setup won't be as great as most of you but one must start somewhere.



Sounds like a great compromise, you don't have to sleep in the tent and he gets to go to WDW whenever!  Everyone will win.

I can't wait to post photos from our site on this thread!


----------



## boo2you

Anyone know how much it costs to rent an RV?


----------



## 2goofycampers

try this link   http://www.rvusa.org/rv_rental.htm  for the Fort  also try local rv dealers they sometimes rent for near home........Denise


----------



## auntie

boo2you said:


> Anyone know how much it costs to rent an RV?




There is a camping board member here who rents her own RV..it's a 5th wheel. They set it up on site for you in FW. It is complete with linens and towels, and cookware. You don't have to bring anything..just yourselves. The national chains charge for all the additional items. The water, black and grey water connections are made for you. Awning, matt..the works..it looks beautiful. The floorplan is terrific and offers two bedroom sleeping areas. There are several members of the camping board that have used her trailer..and my husband and I are booked for August in FW.  Can't wait.You might want to check out her website.


http://www.campatthefort.com/index.asp


oops..see it's in the same link as above...didn't realize. Either way..your sure to have fun!

_____________________


----------



## boo2you

Auntie & 2goofycampers- Thank you so much!!!


----------



## DebbieT11

Hey, I got all my LED lights at half off after Christmas too.... yay!  I feel like one of the cook kids!


----------



## 2goofycampers

DebbieT11 said:


> Hey, I got all my LED lights at half off after Christmas too.... yay!  I feel like one of the cook kids!



you cook your kids


----------



## BigDaddyRog

My kids are apparently cooked......although they think they're cool.


----------



## DebbieT11

Sheesh.  I really *do* know how to type..... and spell.  Mercy.


----------



## Rhonda

I'm going to "un-sticky" this one, as we are getting way too many Stickys at the top of the page.  (Pretty soon, we'll have a whole page of Stickys! LOL)

Feel free to keep bumping it, if you'd like, though.


----------



## CAPECOD

I am taking notes like mad--in the past we camped at the Fort when our children were young, and at one time my husband Ray worked at the Meadows Trading Post during an extended vacation in 2000.  (He has his own small business, but wanted to see Disney from the inside). We've stayed all over WDW, but we miss camping at FW and plan to get back to it when we find the right trailer.  None of the resorts can compare to FW, we kept trying to discover one but realized the place we started was the best.  Where else can you tool around in a golf cart (and not golf) with the mild Florida breeze in your hair just enjoying the scenery or heading for Mickey pancakes at Trail's End?  Retirement is looming close, so we want to find that perfect trailer and the perfect pet site.  Traded in kids for a Standard Poodle, ha ha.


----------



## auntie

CAPECOD said:


> I am taking notes like mad--in the past we camped at the Fort when our children were young, and at one time my husband Ray worked at the Meadows Trading Post during an extended vacation in 2000.  (He has his own small business, but wanted to see Disney from the inside). We've stayed all over WDW, but we miss camping at FW and plan to get back to it when we find the right trailer.  None of the resorts can compare to FW, we kept trying to discover one but realized the place we started was the best.  Where else can you tool around in a golf cart (and not golf) with the mild Florida breeze in your hair just enjoying the scenery or heading for Mickey pancakes at Trail's End?  Retirement is looming close, so we want to find that perfect trailer and the perfect pet site.  Traded in kids for a Standard Poodle, ha ha.



Just wanted to say  You'll get plenty of help around here. Everyone LOVES to talk about their FW experiences. We've stayed in many of the resorts also. Stayed in the cabins of FW..but have always wanted to stay in the real camping loops. We have a tt, but haven't had the time needed to be able to tow to FL. from Long Island. We are excited to be using a 5th wheel this August that a member of the board rents outs...so we are FINALLY getting an opportunity to stay in the camping loops. (and try out a 5th wheel also!  You are absolutely right, the resorts just don't compare to the Fort. Even when we are at the Lodge, we rent bikes to take over to the Fort.  

Wow...traded in the kids for a dog...You can DO that?.... Who knew  Can you tell I'm giving SERIOUS consideration to that today?


----------



## CAPECOD

Thanks for the welcome Phyllis! Actually toying with the idea of trying out that fifth wheel rental too; after so many years away from camping, we're not sure which way to go, and this might be a good test.  We tried the cabins once, but our no-pet-allowed cabin was full of fleas.  Even brought them home in our suitcases.  (Glad I didn't try to sneak the poodle in there.)
Our first trip to FW was decades ago in my Dad's Airstream when we were "THE KIDS".  (Okay, pretty big kids, but we weren't paying!) I think they still had the old train around the Fort then.  Egad, I'm giving away my age!               Judy


----------



## Disneymommom

*Tell us about some of the things to do at FW in the evenings after the park closes or once we leave the parks. We are renting a golf cart to drive around in and I heard there is a movie each night there to go watch. We are having our children camp with us and having our almost 5 year old grandson with us so we want to plan out the most fun things for him to keep him happy the entire time. Any suggestins would be greatly appreciated! *


----------



## auntie

CAPECOD said:


> Thanks for the welcome Phyllis! Actually toying with the idea of trying out that fifth wheel rental too; after so many years away from camping, we're not sure which way to go, and this might be a good test.  We tried the cabins once, but our no-pet-allowed cabin was full of fleas.  Even brought them home in our suitcases.  (Glad I didn't try to sneak the poodle in there.)
> Our first trip to FW was decades ago in my Dad's Airstream when we were "THE KIDS".  (Okay, pretty big kids, but we weren't paying!) I think they still had the old train around the Fort then.  Egad, I'm giving away my age!               Judy




You should give it a try...it seems a perfect compromise for us. As we want to be in the campground, but dont have the time..or the inclination(especially now with the price of gas the way it is) to tow to Florida. 
Here's the site if you are interested: http://www.campatthefort.com/index.asp
Oh..and I believe they do allow pets for an additional charge. Something to consider. 

FLEAS  ...I CANNOT believe that. GROSS. How did someone get a pet in there without someone noticing. That's awful...especially considering what they are charging for those cabins.


----------



## dixie lolly

Subbing


----------



## auntie

Disneymommom said:


> *Tell us about some of the things to do at FW in the evenings after the park closes or once we leave the parks. We are renting a golf cart to drive around in and I heard there is a movie each night there to go watch. We are having our children camp with us and having our almost 5 year old grandson with us so we want to plan out the most fun things for him to keep him happy the entire time. Any suggestins would be greatly appreciated! *




You can see the Electric Water Pagent from the beach at the marina..the pagent makes the rounds to the resorts on the Seven Seas Lagoon, and Bay Lake. I think it's at the Fort around 9:30 pm. I'm sure your grandson would love it. Also there is a hayride he might enjoy also.


----------



## CAPECOD

Great website for the trailer rental, thanks.
You'd think if one was going to sneak a dog into the cabins, it would at least be a clean, flealess one!  I love dogs, but not the fleas.


----------



## chief19spixi

auntie said:


> You can see the Electric Water Pagent from the beach at the marina..the pagent makes the rounds to the resorts on the Seven Seas Lagoon, and Bay Lake. I think it's at the Fort around 9:30 pm. I'm sure your grandson would love it. Also there is a hayride he might enjoy also.


 
AHH the Electric water pagent!! My oldest lil one started complaining after the 8th night at the world. we stayed in loop 300 and could hear it clear as day and always seem to come by just as she fell asleep!! LOL 
What a drama queen.. heaven forbid the princess don't get her beauty sleep!!


----------



## Disneymommom

auntie said:


> You can see the Electric Water Pagent from the beach at the marina..the pagent makes the rounds to the resorts on the Seven Seas Lagoon, and Bay Lake. I think it's at the Fort around 9:30 pm. I'm sure your grandson would love it. Also there is a hayride he might enjoy also.



*Thanks Phyllis, I know he'd love that and he'd love the hayride as well. We are definitely going to look into that.  I know all of us would enjoy the electric water pagent. *


----------



## ftwildernessEASTER08

Plus trip report

Hello Campers,
Our trip report begins with the itenerary that we followed 99% of the time.
We had 6 in our party. We had the Disney Dining which was great except there are too many desserts included.
We were in loop 2000 or Spanish Moss Loop. Not an especial attractive loop. It looks like a fire happened in the middle of it or they chopped down most of the trees or something. We ate breakfast each morning at camp. We took our mickey waffle iron. My husband cooks this! We also had a neat little gas camp toaster for bagles. We took a microwave for the bacon and such. We have a cooler that has a plug in and acts like a little fridge.
After 2 days we decided to rent a golf cart and had to wait a day to get one. (Reservations suggested)


Arrived Ft. Wilderness campsite Sat. March 22st check in is at 1pm
Camp address: 4510 N Fort Wilderness Trail, Orlando, FL 32830
To Do:
Set up camp (Our battery died at the check-in post and the FW staff jump started it quickly It took us 2 hours to set up camp under a drizzle of rain.
Magic Kingdom was open til 3:00am !Rode Big Thunder 3xs! saw Spectromagic Parade. Space mountain broke down- so long wait there.

Sun March 23rd
Easter Sunday
Easter Mass at Contemporary left camp at 9:00am for 10:15 mass 
Then spent day at MGM 
There was hardly anything Eastery in the Parks except I did collect the Easter Pins and Stitch on the World Of Disney Store at Dowtown was holding an Easter Egg.
We saw the Beauty and the Beast Show.
MGM Sci-Fi Dining at 8:35 pm Reservation - The Steak was good at the Sci-fi dining 6 of us fit into a car.
Camping was cool at night -dipped into the 40's. It didn't rain aside from the drizzle on the first day. We used cots in tents with warm sleeping bags. 
We liked the tent camping!


Mon March 24th
Magic Kingdom AM (VERY CROWDED - I wanted to leave!) so we went to Animal Kingdom after our Lunchtime reservations 12:55 at the Liberty Tree Tavern at Magic Kingdom
Then we went to Animal Kingdom which was very pleasant at night! Crowds are fine during the Extra Magic hours.
We went to camp mickey to get autographs saw the bug's life 3d show and then went on the dinosaur ride. Ran to use our tray service on the Dinning plan before the pizza place closed! whew! Took lots of photos with the photo pass program. Over 80 photos are on our CD!

Tues. March 25th
Went to Epcot (spent whole day at Epcot)
Notes:1:20 lunch reservations at the Garden Grill – 
Epcot had (Extra Magic Hours past 7:00pm for Future World) World Showcase stays open until 9:00pm Illuminations at 9:00pm. at 11:00am got our Test track fast passes- they were for 4:50-5:50pm. We did a lot of pin trading and milling around the coca cola experience. We walked through a lot of the attractions. Had fun! Character dining was fun! The line for soaring was 2 hours during the day. We waited until evening to do that. We went on Figment's ride Oh, By the way we had a "FIRST TIME AT DISNEY WORLD" guest and we got her a pin to wear to that affect. We looked at the landscaping as it was during EPCOTS flower fest. Then we used our Test Track Fast Passes - A fun Ride! But we had to wait as the ride broke down for about 1/2 hour. Then spent the rest of the evening in World Showcase mostly around the American Experience (Our 7 year old loves American history and the Presidents- so...) Our 12 year old daughter loves Funnel cakes- so...) Then we went on Mexico's boat ride. Then I ordered a Bloody Mary at the Tavern in England. And sipped it until Illuminations. We sat on the terrace directly in front to watch. Great view!



Wed. March 26th
My husband and 11 year old son went to Animal Kingdom extra early (for 7:00am). They rode the Yehti 4xs and ate a tray service breakfast. They came back to camp and we all went to Typhoon Lagoon . We were lucky to go and have a nice time this day. The next day was crowed with school groups.
From Typhoon Lagoon we had to hurry our group up to be back at camp to go to the Hoop De Doo Revue 4:30 . (Good thing we had a golf cart!) Hoop De Doo was Great!!! We spent an enjoyable evening at Magic Kingdom!
Highly recommend the Monster Laugh show. An Interactive Audience show.




Thursday March 27th
Tried to go to Blizzard Beach but it was closed due to being "filled to capacity" so we went to Typhoon but the same crowd!!! 
We broke a rule and when to the Port Orleans Resort to use their Pool. We felt justified to do this with both water parks closed. 
Then to MGM for 3:30 Hollywood and Vine diner reservation.
Saw the block party parade before our meal for the Fantasmic Show 8:30pm Seating. We were able to to a lot of fun things. Rode the Rock n Roll roller coaster. I went as a single while everyone else saw Indiana Jones' show. In the single's line at the Rock-n-roll coaster it took 40 minutes! We went on all the attractions we wanted to do. We realized we had a table service left on our dining plan. I went to guest relations at MGM and were able to get lunch reservations for the next day at Wolfgang Pucks Cafe at Downtown Westside. Leaving MGM was crazy crowded after the last fantasmic show!






Friday March 28th
Check out by 11:00am
It took us 3 hours to break camp!
but we did it!
We then went to Disney Quest (arcade) great way to end the trip!
lunch reservations at Wolfgang Pucks Cafe at Downtown Westside.
I had the pumpkin Ravioli which is delicious!!
Shopped at the world of Disney. Then got on the road.

Bye Disney World.
__________________


----------



## chief19spixi

WOW thats a big setup you got there


----------



## ynottony99

*ftwildernessEASTER08 that is a great setup!  Sounds like a great trip!!! *


----------



## CampingChristy

Just a few to share...


----------



## CampingChristy

This was Loop 500, site #515.


----------



## 3gr8kids

CampingChristy said:


> Just a few to share...



Hi Christy - nice set up!  One question for you - are those tarps over your bunkends or are they special bunkend covers? Can you PM me so I don't take up anymore of this thread with OT stuff?  Thanks!


----------



## bradisgoofy

This is our 2008 site ( see post #3 for our 2007 site ). I wasn't real happy with the site as it was a little narrow. It took a couple of minutes of moving around until we got it set to open the slides and not have anything blocked. We could put the awning out, be it was into a tree. Also, there was no room on the site for the picnic table so it went in the dirt between our site and 339. You can see our Fort Fiend LGMH logos on the front of the coach and there is one in the window of the cart, too.


----------



## RvUsa

We're not worthy, we're not worthy!!!    Holy $#%, you are now my all time hero!  You got the trifecta of my dreams, the coach, the cart and THE CAR!!!


----------



## chief19spixi

bradisgoofy said:


> This is our 2008 site ( see post #3 for our 2007 site ). I wasn't real happy with the site as it was a little narrow. It took a couple of minutes of moving around until we got it set to open the slides and not have anything blocked. We could put the awning out, be it was into a tree. Also, there was no room on the site for the picnic table so it went in the dirt between our site and 339. You can see our Fort Fiend LGMH logos on the front of the coach and there is one in the window of the cart, too.


 

HEY thats the site I had last year!!! LOL


----------



## Mickey Canada

Awwww .... the stuff dreams are made of!!!

Love the stang!   

   I seriously don't make enough money!!


----------



## Us3

bradisgoofy, We spotted your site while looping one evening....but you guys were out.  We went by the next mid-morning and you guys had already pulled out!  Sorry we missed you...hope you guys had a great time like we did!  Love the way you sported the lime green!


----------



## Us3

Our site #117, Spring Break 2008.


----------



## Disneymommom

2goofycampers said:


> you can see the clearing in these pics



*I have a question, is the 300 loop too close to the pet friendly loop and did you see and hear a lot of doggies barking? We originally wanted loop 300 but heard it was near the dog friendly loop and we didn't knwo what to expect.

Can you help? *


----------



## proudmomof4

Sonya.........I came by your site twice while we were there but you were out both times. I also found Bradisgoofy's sites but they were out too. I did meet up with Stacktester and Drewsmamabear though.


----------



## 2goofycampers

Disneymommom said:


> *I have a question, is the 300 loop too close to the pet friendly loop and did you see and hear a lot of doggies barking? We originally wanted loop 300 but heard it was near the dog friendly loop and we didn't knwo what to expect.
> 
> Can you help? *



300 is a pet loop and is next to the dog park. 100 and 200 are nearby and not pet loops, you would not hear any barking in these 2 loops. you will hear doggies in 300 loop.


----------



## bradisgoofy

Us3 said:


> bradisgoofy, We spotted your site while looping one evening....but you guys were out.  We went by the next mid-morning and you guys had already pulled out!  Sorry we missed you...hope you guys had a great time like we did!  Love the way you sported the lime green!


Bummer, we would have enjoyed meeting all of you. We had a great talk with stacktester one evening. Maybe next time. Even a bad day at WDW is better then a good day at work, but yes, we had a great time.


----------



## chief19spixi

2goofycampers said:


> 300 is a pet loop and is next to the dog park. 100 and 200 are nearby and not pet loops, you would not hear any barking in these 2 loops. you will hear doggies in 300 loop.


 
while in loop 300 last year there were dogs around including mine but I did not he much barking at all with the exception of the ppl next to us who let their dogs bark all day and night!!


----------



## Us3

proudmomof4 said:


> Sonya.........I came by your site twice while we were there but you were out both times. I also found Bradisgoofy's sites but they were out too. I did meet up with Stacktester and Drewsmamabear though.



Sorry we missed you Denise!  We usually spent mornings at the parks or other resorts and then most of our evenings at the Fort.


----------



## usewickhouse

CampingChristy said:


> This was Loop 500, site #515.


Hi, we were just there!!  Just got home 2 hours ago.  We were in site 509 for 2 days and said if we ever get the chance to camp there again we would love to ask for site, I think it was 515 ir 516, the one right next to the comfort station.  Was this site right next to the CS?  It had a nice area of green grass that my little doggie would have loved to play on.


----------



## ffpm63

The last time we went we were in Loop 600 at the end toward the dock. By looking at the picture I think the site was 619. This was a gre site and pretty large the camper is 34 feet tongue to tail and the truck was 24 feet. It was real easy to back into since the exit road was straight out. It would be a good spot for a larger fifth wheel. I am going this year and was going to try for this spot when I had a 39 foot toy hauler but we since traded for a class A and it no longer matters. The other picture is 601 I think directly across from the site I had. My mom rented a 32 foot class C and that was what was in there alittle smaller site and right along side the road. I'm going again at the end of July and can't wait. The only complaint about the fort is it spoils you no other campground can compare. 








*Site 601*




*Loop 600*




Just to give an idea how easy the site is to back into this picture was taken standing in front of my truck looking straight out.




The Dock


----------



## fldisneymommyto2

This was site 305... you can see the dog run in the back... also to the right of the lake is the playground.


----------



## chief19spixi

305 looks like a great site!!


----------



## Disneymommom

RvUsa said:


> Here are a couple I took, the rest are on Film... yes film.  I love my old SLR.  And dw is too cheap to let me buy new DSLR.  She said I could till she saw the price.



*Great site and great lights. I love the Mickey head stake likes, where did you get those????

By the way, what is the site number there or at least which loop, looks like a good site for us as we have a 32 ft 5th wheel and a big full ton pick up so we need the length and I like that you have some open space on the side for my grandson to play as the kids and my grandson are coming with us. We are all excited and want to get the best site possible for everyone!!!

Thanks!*


----------



## ynottony99

*Site 404​*






*Easy to park.  Deep site, could have left truck and tt hooked up and had room. Located across the street from loop 700 exit.   Easy walk to the Settlement.  If you like to people watch this is great since you can see all the traffic on the sidewalk and the street while chilling out with a cold drink.*


----------



## Us3

Tony-It looks like 400 has dried up during the past week!  After all of the rain a couple of weekends ago, some of the sites just down from you had standing water the entire week!


----------



## ynottony99

Us3 said:


> Tony-It looks like 400 has dried up during the past week!  After all of the rain a couple of weekends ago, some of the sites just down from you had standing water the entire week!



*There was still standing water between sites on the inside of the loop.  *


----------



## proudmomof4

This is site 1434, we didn't like it very much because it ran along a bend in the loop and we had absolutely no privacy. We really like to sit outside under the awning and read or eat breakfast but every car, truck, cart and person which came by was looking at us, we felt like we were on display or in one of the shows at the parks.





Also want to send a special thanks out to Donnie (Stacktester) and Annie, they came by while we were setting up and lent a helping hand.


----------



## stacktester

I just helped push the camper in position. Wish I could do that with mine lol.


----------



## proudmomof4

You also helped with that pain in the a$$ awning, Annie did not look so thrilled when you mentioned downgrading to a pop-up though, the look on her face was priceless.


----------



## lisa8200

Site 1212


----------



## daddyscooltv

*Site 1901*​


----------



## bxtx




----------



## chief19spixi

Site 506  April/May 2008


----------



## thomasclan85

stacktester said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> DD making a Mickey head. This was 900 loop in March 2007. It's the last site on the left when you go all the way around the loop. It was easy to back in and pretty roomy.



How creative! What did she use to make it? Looks like pine cones ??


----------



## BigDaddyRog

site 2009


----------



## ynottony99

*Wow!!!  I like that screen room Rog. *


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Ya know, you're the second person to have mentioned that screen house...I didnt think it was a big deal, but apparently its larger than most!!! Its 12'x14' and only cost $32 regular price at Academy sports!!! Not very difficult to set up(less than 10 minutes). One of the door zippers broke while we were there, so I threw it away when we were packing up to leave. I just checked, and they no longer have it on there web site....maybe i shouldnt have been so quick to toss it out!!


----------



## daddyscooltv

Site 1454
This is site 1454 it was in the small loop inside of the 1400 loop.  This has probably been my least favorite site of all of the ones that we have had.  It has neighbors on 3 sides and all very close.​


----------



## Minnie's Mate

I don't know how and I'd like to post a photo of our site and Mickey Lamp Post now that I finally got around to making it.


----------



## 2goofycampers

Minnie's Mate said:


> I don't know how and I'd like to post a photo of our site and Mickey Lamp Post now that I finally got around to making it.



first you have to use a online pic storage such as  http://photobucket.com/ upload the pics from your computer to photobucket than post them here using the img code.


----------



## ynottony99

2goofycampers said:


> first you have to use a online pic storage such as  http://photobucket.com/ upload the pics from your computer to photobucket than post them here using the img code.



*Wow, that is the clearest explanation I have heard yet on how to post photos. *


----------



## ynottony99

daddyscooltv said:


> Site 1454
> This is site 1454 it was in the small loop inside of the 1400 loop.  This has probably been my least favorite site of all of the ones that we have had.  It has neighbors on 3 sides and all very close.​



*That is a tight loop. Some of our friends like to stay there when they have 2 or 3 sites together, very cozy. *


----------



## Minnie's Mate

2goofycampers said:


> first you have to use a online pic storage such as  http://photobucket.com/ upload the pics from your computer to photobucket than post them here using the img code.


Isn't there a place here on the Disboards to store the photos?  How do you do that?  I don't have a photobucket account.


----------



## clkelley

..............


----------



## Us3

This was our site in May.  We were in 1623.  Great family times I tell ya!


----------



## des1954

Site 1731 December 2007​


----------



## Pirate-Jeff

This is the only picture of any of our sites that I can find right now. mid 700 loop.

It is August of 2005. It Rained a monsoon every day that year--14 days straight 





RAIN





Harder RAIN--------picture of the awning run off


----------



## donac

We were in 1506 during those monsoons in Aug 2005.  The boys were digging trenches for the water to run away from the tent.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Pirate-Jeff said:


> This is the only picture of any of our sites that I can find right now. mid 700 loop.
> 
> It is August of 2005. It Rained a monsoon every day that year--14 days straight



Man...your dog looks like he's possessed!!! He's sportin that Cerberus head!!!!


----------



## Pirate-Jeff

yea he moved. It was almost dark out and I was trying to get a photo with the lights on.

 He has 3 legs and he get lots of visitors on our trips. He is a chick magnet. Now my wife won't let me take him for walks anymore because of all the women that stop and talk to us. FTW cast members stop by to see him too.


----------



## Pirate-Jeff

donac said:


> We were in 1506 during those monsoons in Aug 2005.  The boys were digging trenches for the water to run away from the tent.



The water on the 700 loop road was ankle deep after that storm


----------



## LONE-STAR

Pirate-Jeff said:


> The water on the 700 loop road was ankle deep after that storm



Sounds like it would have been fun to drive the cart around.


----------



## cwgamer

ynottony99 said:


> *Wow!!!  I like that screen room Rog. *




Looks pretty much like the one I have. Got it at one of the ____-Marts...can't remember which one, but they all have similiar ones. Pretty cheap, and I've gotten a lot of use out of it. Works great just setting it up over a picnic table.


----------



## Pirate-Jeff

LONE-STAR said:


> Sounds like it would have been fun to drive the cart around.



I didn't have a cart with us that year 

I was worried-the water was up to the base of the electric transformer in the picture I was to CHICKEN to go out and get a picture of that. But 1/2 hour later and most of the water was gone.


----------



## medic9016

Site 1741. Corner site. Easy to back into.


----------



## Luv2Camp

Site 834......Loved it! Easy to back into and enough room between sites.






[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## PrincessMom4

ynottony99, I LOVE your disney pics on your camper.


----------



## PixieDust32

WOW! I love everybody's pictures, thank you for posting. I need to go shopping for more decorations.


----------



## des1954

medic9016 said:


> Site 1741. Corner site. Easy to back into.


 
My DH's absolutely favorite site is just on the other side of the road.  Site 1701.  The sad thing is...that site used to be absolutely gorgeous until they "nekkified" it by cleaning out all the foliage.


----------



## Boudica

Great photos. I do love those big rigs. 

....mind you, I'd challenge you to drive one of the down an english country lane.


----------



## clickrs

Roomy Site, Bus stop, Shower & bathrooms all very close. Quiet loop (was a pet overflow loop, but we never heard any barking). Camper was a rental that got delivered and set up for us, with bikes and lots of extra's. Had a great time.


----------



## auntie

clickrs said:


> Roomy Site, Bus stop, Shower & bathrooms all very close. Quiet loop (was a pet overflow loop, but we never heard any barking). Camper was a rental that got delivered and set up for us, with bikes and lots of extra's. Had a great time.



I'm not seeing the photo on the Dis...you may not have enough posts to have pictures visable yet.
However, when I did copy and paste it..I was able to see it.

Is this Tina's 5th wheel, from "Camp at the Fort"?...
We are doing this in October and looking forward to it.  Bikes too, that's sounds great! With the price of gas now..I think this is a terrific option.


Okay..forget all that..it's coming through fine now. Looking good!


_________________


----------



## aLitlGoofy

Site 432:


----------



## clkelley

........


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Carol....you sure make the most of your site, dont you....that is an incredible set up.


----------



## clkelley

.........


----------



## PolynesianPixie

You know Carol, it hit me after you left that I never saw your site in person!  I was so close and missed the opportunity!


----------



## auntie

I wondered how it was that you would keep the kitchen area open and dry if it were to rain. You have such a great set up...I watched the video in your profile..it's amzing.   Thanks for the pictures...1400 look seems like a very convenient loop, so close to the Meadow Tranding Post, Pool, and campfire.


----------



## ynottony99

*That is a great setup!  *


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

Wow Carol! Great set-up! That's a huge improvement from when I saw it last October.


----------



## LarryJ

aLitlGoofy said:


> Site 432:



Now that's a slant on the awning and about what I use so others take notice and don't skip on the awning slant for water run off.

Larry


----------



## LarryJ

clkelley said:


> Thanks!!  It's taken me a full year, but I think I've finally gotten it right.  Since I was able to keep the bugs out, I could leave the camper door open with my air conditioning running and cool some of my front porch on Disney's dime, so I was able to sit there in my chair outside and not melt!!




I agree that an incredible setup, but I wouldn't have the stamina or patience to unload to set it up or take it down and load it back up for traveling.  My goal which I think I have now is 20 min from site arrival to everything hooked up (level, jack down, awning out, W/S/E hooked up) except the satellite when we need it and that's another 10 min.

Larry


----------



## cyberdeb

Site 905 Very roomy, good size sand pad, close to comfort station and bus stop.


----------



## juligrl

clkelley said:


>



I love those Mickey lights!  Where did you find those?  Great set-up!


----------



## clkelley

.........


----------



## daddyscooltv

Campsite 1410​





This was our site for the July 4th weekend


----------



## Pirate-Jeff

Where did you find the window shade

I need 1 for my Discovery


----------



## AuburnJen92

​SITE 1012 4th of July


----------



## tungpo1

Site 1425 July 4th


----------



## daddyscooltv

Pirate-Jeff said:


> Where did you find the window shade
> 
> I need 1 for my Discovery



Mine is a Wade RV shade they make them at Lazy Days RV.


----------



## Pirate-Jeff

daddyscooltv said:


> Mine is a Wade RV shade they make them at Lazy Days RV.




Thanks               I will give them a call


----------



## Minnie's Mate

Let's see if this works:




This is our awning lights from Memorial Day Weekend with our Mickey Lamp Post in the background.
This is a view of the Mickey Lamp Post from the street with the Airstream in the background:


----------



## BostonRob

mamaloya said:


> I know what you mean about gas prices.  We pull a hybrid with a full size van and get just over 10mpg.  OUCH!!!  Our next trip will cost us about $540 in gas if it is still $3/gal.  I am tempted to buy a tent again!  But we seriously would not be as comfortable.



Ha!  This post was from fourteen months ago, when we were all worried gas would stay aroundd $3 per gallon.  I paid over $70 to fill up my minivan yesterday.  Yay 2008! (that was sarcasm)


----------



## ynottony99

*Site 1009​*​


----------



## ARRaptorCamper

Here are pics of site 1208 from our July 2008 trip.  We stayed in this site 11 nights.

loop number: 1200
site number: 1208
type/size of rig/tent: 5th wheel toyhauler, 39' 7"
ease of backing into site: Pretty easy as it was on the outside of the loop.
addt'l info about site:  Site was very roomy.  Even after we were parked, we still had room to lower the ramp on the back of the toyhauler to unload/load the golf cart.  There was room for the awning, we just didn't put it out.  Our trailer is a triple slide (model 3712ts) and we had more than enough room for everything.  This site is a full hookup site without cable.  I would gladly request this site again.  This site is near the first main intersection.  Our trailer has good insulation so traffic noise was not an issue.  I would expect the traffic may be a little annoying for those in tents or tent trailers.  The site is also only about 100 yards from two different bus stops so traveling was super easy.  This site was on the "higher" side of the campground nearer the outpost.  I noticed that sites nearer the settlement (yellow bus loop) were often on swampy ground.

Please pardon the foggy pictures.  The camera was suffering from morning condensation.


----------



## ynottony99

*Very nice!   Thanks for sharing.*


----------



## mamaloya

BostonRob said:


> Ha!  This post was from fourteen months ago, when we were all worried gas would stay aroundd $3 per gallon.  I paid over $70 to fill up my minivan yesterday.  Yay 2008! (that was sarcasm)




Yes, that was my comment.  And now, at almost $4 a gallon, we are buying a tent.  We will be staying in a tent on our trip in March unless gas comes down to below $3 a gallon.


----------



## mamaloya

OK, think I think I now know how to post pics, I will finally try to post pics from my trip in Feb 2008.


----------



## mamaloya

more


----------



## mamaloya

I hope I am not posting too many.






















I know it took me forever to get them up, but better late than never right???


----------



## ynottony99

*Great photos!!!!  Love seeing the campsites.

We have that Mickey checkers set, but have never used it.  Time for my grandson and me to break it in.*


----------



## daddyscooltv

Site 1443​


----------



## Stepanie

has anyone seen any of the new wider site at the campgrounds. We are going there in Nov. and we are supposed to have one of the new ones.


----------



## disney4dan

Stepanie said:


> has anyone seen any of the new wider site at the campgrounds. We are going there in Nov. and we are supposed to have one of the new ones.



We're on our way back from 9 days at the Fort (first wifi connection in 2 weeks) and noticed that they had one section completely vacant and were making major changes as we left.  Started Monday, ripped up many of the landscaping timbers around the sand pads, chipped a lot of branches, lots of utility work going on.  Looks like upgrading electrical (excavating near some of the transformers).  I have some photos that I will post when I get a chance (probably at home in a couple of days.

There were other DIS'ers there but we never connected with any (that I know of) as we were pretty busy with 4 kids and trying to get a lot done.  Love the Fort, but noticed the crowds were more than I expected for mid - August.


----------



## Minnie's Mate

disney4dan said:


> Looks like upgrading electrical (excavating near some of the transformers).



Glad to hear this.  Seems like we have had electrical problems with every campsite we have occupied in the nine times we have stayed at the Fort.  Everything from brown outs to power surges to insufficient voltage to total lack of power at the golf cart outlet at the street side post.


----------



## Shan-man

mamaloya said:


> Yes, that was my comment.  And now, at almost $4 a gallon, we are buying a tent.  We will be staying in a tent on our trip in March unless gas comes down to below $3 a gallon.



It's gonna be a gut-check the first time I fill up to the tune of $340  , and the second time, on our next Disney trip. Last year a round trip from Raleigh cost us about $450 in gas, this year it should be about $620. But hey, $170 is not a crisis; it's a nice dinner and a souvenir shirt. Certainly not a cause to wave-off the vacation. I think that helps put it in perspective, for me anyhow.


----------



## disney4dan

We had requested the 1400 loop in order to be close to the pool, campfire and movie, but were put in site 401.  They said it was because some guy with a Class A towing a "Doom Buggy" golf cart got there before us ;-)  Anyhow, site 401 had great access to the Pioneer Hall area and the marina, so we weren't complaining.  Well we were, just about how hot and crowded it was, but not the site.  This was the location:






Here are some shots (never got close enough to show the AC in the tent we set up for the teenagers).


----------



## vick

Can you upload pics from your computer?  I only see a link to post a url.


----------



## Cockburn Family

Great Idea...How about some photo's of the new pool and sites!! Ill try to post a picture of our March 2008 site if I can figure it out.


----------



## DznyRulz

Dan,

I saw your campsite when we were there 8/7-8/14.  I thought the tent inside the screen room was brilliant.  A lot smarter than just putting up a tarp.  Keeps it dry and keeps the bugs out.

We were on site 920.


----------



## vick

Here are a few pics of our campsite in August 2008.  Site 802


----------



## Doggmeat

thanksgiving week 2007:













best part for my daughter, we were waiting inline for poohs ride when these 2 showed up:





rabbit rode the ride with her, she was in heaven:





wifes lights:


----------



## des1954

*Site 617 08/28/08 to 09/01/08*​


----------



## Momof626x3

This was a great site, lots of space and on a corner so plenty of room between us and the next site.


----------



## TheFlame

des1954 said:


> *Site 617 08/28/08 to 09/01/08*​



*WOW DEB.....*

*REALLY NICE RIG!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## terri01p

TheFlame said:


> *WOW DEB.....*
> 
> *REALLY NICE RIG!!!!!!!!!!!*




Yea I was thinking the same thing Flame...Deb didn't you say you worked at Home Depot, either that or your church job has been mighty good to you? Geez I need to get a job there!


----------



## TheFlame

Hey Terri... How's it going?  Haven't had time to come here much, work, kids, life....

Hope you and your pup are well!


----------



## terri01p

TheFlame said:


> Hey Terri... How's it going?  Haven't had time to come here much, work, kids, life....
> 
> Hope you and your pup are well!




Hehe I've been busy too...trying to take advantage of what's left of this summer...doggie is still


----------



## TheFlame

Yep, us too!  In the past month I have moved to a new home and been on 2 vacations!   I am SOOOO ready to rest...hey I thought you rested on vacation?  I guess I really messed that up!

Where is the pic of your pooch?


----------



## terri01p

TheFlame said:


> Yep, us too!  In the past month I have moved to a new home and been on 2 vacations!   I am SOOOO ready to rest...hey I thought you rested on vacation?  I guess I really messed that up!
> 
> Where is the pic of your pooch?



Hey congrats on the new house!

No pictures, I've tryed to clean my labtop up some and I've cleared out alot of pictures, I need to take some..

I say we vacation in Debs rig next time...that thing is FAT! Makes my little trailer look like a dump...haha


----------



## TheFlame

terri01p said:


> No pictures, I've tryed to clean my labtop up some and I've cleared out alot of pictures, I need to take some..
> 
> I say we vacation in Debs rig next time...that thing is FAT! Makes my little trailer look like a dump...haha




I am right there with you as long as you don't take your dog!!!!!!!    

We just got back from a stay in uncle's condo at the beach(nice but families germs not my germs!) and a night in a hotel(DUMP!!!=EVERYONE'S GERMS...except pets...not allowed!)  Pets are cleaner than this place, I would have rather slept in my dog's house!

MADE ME LONG AND WISH FOR MY 5TH WHEEL!  After these 2 trips, there will probably never be another one that doesn't include my own bed.....even if it is not a nice as Deb's!

Guess we should give this thread back huh?


----------



## des1954

Thanks guys.  Pictures can be deceiving. It's just a 32' MH - the smallest Winnebago/Itasca made in a Class A. They don't even make that size anymore - 34' is the smallest you can get.  But...it serves our purpose and we love it!  I'm going to bet with the price of diesel, you'll see smaller MH's come back on the market!

We bought it in '05 when DH _had _a good job before housing went in the toilet.  Now, it's a struggle to keep up with the payments. Ouch!!


----------



## des1954

Momof626x3 said:


> This was a great site, lots of space and on a corner so plenty of room between us and the next site.


 
I drove past your site quite a few times...but you were never there.  Nice set-up!! Coleman makes a good rig - and - they're still in business!!


----------



## Disneymommom

des1954 said:


> I drove past your site quite a few times...but you were never there.  Nice set-up!! Coleman makes a good rig - and - they're still in business!!



*Nice site Debbie. What was the loop and site number you were at?

We leave the 6th for our FW Adventure. We are going in a day early to find a good site that will work for us, our camper and the family with my 4 yr old grandson, he'll need enough room to run off some energy at night, lol. *


----------



## nickjonas1221

i am going to disney for my b-day in december and we are staying here for the last part of the trip


----------



## proudmomof4




----------



## proudmomof4




----------



## Christine9125

clkelley said:


> Site 1423 - July 2008



Just a few questions from an owner of a silver shadow.  1) if we would set up like this, could we also put a tent on our site for my brother in-law?  2) When can you make reservations for the Fort, how many months and/or days in advance?


----------



## donac

Thanks for the great pictures.  It really shows how much they have pulled out.  My dh and I visited in AUg and were surprised how much was gone.


----------



## clkelley

.......


----------



## Cockburn Family

Here is our site in 2008....1300 loop....we will be in the 900 loop for the first time in 2009


----------



## alwaysdisney

donac said:


> Thanks for the great pictures. It really shows how much they have pulled out. My dh and I visited in AUg and were surprised how much was gone.


 We were there in August too, during Tropical Storm Fay, and were surprised to see how much work they were doing.  I spoke to the manager and he said that they need to build up the cabins again as they are sinking and they needed to upgrade in order to accomadate the trailers that have pop out sides.  They are also going to change the pool area and add a slide and some hot tubs.  This should all be done by the summer of 2009 as they started refurbishing the cabins in August and they started with loop 2500.


----------



## luvthatduck

Thanks to everyone for posting your pics.  We don't have a camper (we barely have a tent, lol), but these make us want one!


----------



## Disneymommom

*

The day before we were to check in, we took a drive over to FW and took a ride around the campground checking out sites that we thought would fit our camper and truck. Finally we went to the office and requested sites and they said they can not do that, you can request but they'd can't promise you a site. So I told them I wanted either 401 or 236, nope he said they are both reserved. So I mentioned a few other sites and sure enough they too were all reserved. I asked him what site we were assigned to and he said they are not allowed to tell you. So he kept saying "just wait and see what you get, you might like your location," over and over and over. I guess I should have taken the hint but it wasn't getting through, lol. Finally I said okay we'll wait and see and then can I come choose another available site if we don't like it, he said yes but just wait and see first. Duh? Ok.

Ok it's Monday, 10/6/08 we have arrived. We get to the office to check in and we get our packet of Disney Magical Information and our tickets / room keys and they give us the card that lists our campsite and guess what???? Remember me whining that they would not let us have the couple sites that we drove around and picked specifically because they were great sites? Every time I picked a site hed say no, thats reserved. Wait until you get here tomorrow, you just may like the site youre assigned. Finally I had given up and said ok ok Ill wait! So he hands me the packet with our site assignment and our site is (drum roll here.Site 401!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thats the one we picked as our absolute most favorite one! Woohoo.Doing the Happy Dance Here.    


Now, on to our site! 






Its a great site, on a corner and wide so we have a lot more room for our decorations!! You just know we love gaudy so it was park the camper and get started, we only have 24 hours till the kids get here so have to be all gaudied up (is that even a word)? LOL. 
















There he goes, the race is on, hes going to open up the camper and get the electric, water and sewer hooked up (all very important things) and then get down to the serious stuff..the decorating!!!!




































Now this is the way to get around the campground, a Golf Cart. We rented ours off property, which saved about $150 - $200. They are not allowed to deliver them on Disney property as naturally they want you to rent theirs, however, they are allowed to deliver them just off the campground because you are allowed to bring in a golf cart on your own, so we met the man at the kennel, which is just outside the gate and drove it on in ourselves. It was great all week running around the campground on it, driving down to the front for buses to the parks or over to the Marina for boats to Magic Kingdom. I want one of these for my very own now; they are just way too cool!!!! Can you imagine how wed decorate it if it were our own???

And yes, I know my pictures are not in chronological order, lol. I took the ones of the decorated site later and so now they have to post in the wrong spots just so you can see what we have in the normal order of things, lol, not my normal order, but real peoples normal order, lol. I just wanted to get a good dusk picture where you could see the lights lit but not be too dark to see all the decorations.

While we were busy decorating, we had some visitors. It was so nice to have them stop by and see us. They offered to help but we thought if they would just feed us it would be enough so they gave us a few quackers    




*

In the evenings when we'd be driving back to the campground just before the gate for returning campers we saw so many deer. They were laying around on the grass, very comfortable knowing they were safe at Disney. AFterall, who is going to hurt Bambi here at Disney? They were just beautiful!


----------



## thomasclan85

Doggmeat said:


> thanksgiving week 2007:



What a cutie!!


----------



## 4mickey2

here is a couple photos of our sites last week.
this is our site:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




here is fourgonefishn's site:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




here is our folks site:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just got back yesterday (Nov. 1st).


----------



## Minnie's Mate

4mickey2, where did you get your inflatable pumpkin Mickey?  My wife will have to have one!...so will I.


----------



## MadFF

Site 1639 two weeks ago.  Good location, just a few sites from the bus stop and the bridge to Meadows Trading Post was just across the street.  Site is a little sparse from all the clearing, but we liked it for the convenience.  Right near the road, but we never "noticed" road noise... Could be we were always exhausted by the time we got back from running around Disney ...









Edited:  changed picture size.

Also, we said hello to 4mickey2 while we were there!


----------



## We4mickey

Minnie's Mate said:


> 4mickey2, where did you get your inflatable pumpkin Mickey? My wife will have to have one!...so will I.


 
Actually that is my pumpkin Mickey. We were with 4mickey2. I got it on Disneyshopping.com.  I looked a week or so before we left and they didn't have them on their site anymore.


----------



## Minnie's Mate

We4mickey said:


> Actually that is my pumpkin Mickey. We were with 4mickey2. I got it on Disneyshopping.com.  I looked a week or so before we left and they didn't have them on their site anymore.


Bummer!


----------



## Us3

The new and IMPROVED 1900 loop!  I always said that I would never stay in that loop...well, never say never!

Our site was the last site on the loop so we LOTS of space.  We had lots of golf cart traffic being the last site (which we dont mind), but no bus noise being that far back from the bus stop.  

*Site 1938*


----------



## Born 2 Fish

It actually looks like a pretty nice site. Nice and big too.
Good pics.


----------



## TheFlame

Sonya-
Did you have ressies for a full hook up?  We are going soon and my ressies(I have 6 or 7 now!?!? ) are for full, prem. and pref. with most being for full.  I don't have a clue which loop to request.  1900 looks really nice and the sites look big!  Hope you had a good trip and glad to have you safely back in north GA!


----------



## seabee

4mickey2 said:


> here is a couple photos of our sites last week.
> this is our site:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is fourgonefishn's site:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is our folks site:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got back yesterday (Nov. 1st).




We stopped by to see you, but no one was home. Maybe next time!


----------



## clkelley

*Site 922*
October 2008


----------



## Us3

TheFlame said:


> Sonya-
> Did you have ressies for a full hook up?  We are going soon and my ressies(I have 6 or 7 now!?!? ) are for full, prem. and pref. with most being for full.  I don't have a clue which loop to request.  1900 looks really nice and the sites look big!  Hope you had a good trip and glad to have you safely back in north GA!



We're home safe and sound, thanks!

No our reservations were for a preferred site.  They had originally placed us in a VERY small site in 1400...no room on either side for decorations for the inflatable movie screen.  I called up front and they gave us this site.  The site person claimed on the phone that 1900 is preferred loop since it now has cable.  I didn't worry about it since I liked the site so much.  Not all of the sites are this big, but the ones toward the end of the loop are!   Maybe I'll call and ask the "manager" if 1900 is now considered preferred....I may have a refund coming??

Maybe the site assigner can combine your reservations?  That will be a pain to go back up and re-check in so many times!!


----------



## Us3

clkelley said:


> *Site 922*
> October 2008



Thanks for the tour Carol!  Bud, the girls and I love the Mouse-ke-Tab!!


----------



## ynottony99

*Great photos of some awesome campsites!!*


----------



## Smooshdog

Just got back from a nice Stay at the Fort.  Oct. 26- Nov 1 site 1456.

Here's a night pic.  I'll post a day pic soon.


----------



## Smooshdog

Here's a day pic.


----------



## mrsscooter

The ghosts are adorable!!!


----------



## ynottony99

*                                                            Site 616*

*Our first stay in the 600 loop.  The space was adequate, but that was about it.  Very convenient to Meadows and Settlement. *


----------



## auntie

We stayed in the 600 loop back the end of Sept. We enjoyed the proximity to both the Meadow area and Settlement areas. We did have a golf cart..but you don't "need" one from there. Although I didn't think it was a dog loop..there were several people walking their pups.


----------



## evpceo

Does anyone have pics of a premium site?


----------



## Dirtslinger

This is site 868


----------



## evpceo

Thanks, Dirtslinger. any observations on ease of entry, all concrete pad, location, etc?


----------



## Dirtslinger

From what I can see, Disney wants a 45' MH to be able to back a 35' TT into these sites. I like the extra room at the back but they might have went over on the entry a little IHM. There are alot of sites that have overlap on the entry. I'm going to take some pictures for Shan-man tomarrow and post them on here somewhere. I'll put them on the thread I started earlier this week - http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2021296


----------



## clkelley

Here is my setup on 1520.  A bit smaller than I like, but I LOVE the location and while I don't watch much TV having the cable for the weather channel and the Disney times channel is great!!


----------



## djblu883

Where did you find the holiday flag? I love it!!!!


----------



## clkelley

djblu883 said:


> Where did you find the holiday flag? I love it!!!!



I picked it up at Meadows trading Post


----------



## stacktester

Is that the last site on the right when exiting the loop?


----------



## clkelley

stacktester said:


> Is that the last site on the right when exiting the loop?


Yep!


----------



## des1954

Wow, Carol.  I don't remember that site looking so "barren" over Halloween.  Did they do some more clearing?  

On the plus side....you're mighty handy to the bus stop!!


----------



## cisnbabsn8

sub


----------



## momoffive

des1954 said:


> Wow, Carol.  I don't remember that site looking so "barren" over Halloween.  Did they do some more clearing?
> 
> On the plus side....you're mighty handy to the bus stop!!



We were in the site next to that over Halloween and we loved it.  We were in the 2000 loop last Christmas and loved it over there too.  DH likes 1500 better.

Loretta


----------



## Dirtslinger

Hey clkelly,  I think I saw you on Saturday on my way home if you were on I-75 heading south.  I think it was about 10:00 or 10:30 around Gainsville.


----------



## DznyRulz

djblu883 said:


> Where did you find the holiday flag? I love it!!!!





clkelley said:


> I picked it up at Meadows trading Post



Carol,

The site looks great.  I also love the flag.  Would you happen to have the SKU#?  I'd love to order one.  Thanks.


----------



## clkelley

DznyRulz said:


> Carol,
> 
> The site looks great.  I also love the flag.  Would you happen to have the SKU#?  I'd love to order one.  Thanks.


 It is SM09 Flag 40015478977 $24.95 The phone number is 407-363-6200


----------



## Stinkerbell1973

Merry Day-After-Christmas, everyone!

Does anyone have pictures of site 303 decorated for Christmas that they can post?? (it's the very first site on the left when you enter the 300 loop). We stayed right next to them the week of Halloween and would really like to see what his Christmas set-up looks like. The Halloween decorations were spectacular so I can only imagine what it was like for Christmas. He had been there for 14 months, so I imagine he's still there...

Thanks!


----------



## Shan-man

As I understand it, 303 has been vacated. It was still decorated for Halloween when we left on the 14th.


----------



## TheFlame

When we were there for Thanksgiving there was a For Sale sign in the window of the motorhome.  I guess he isn't planning on coming back.


----------



## Cockburn Family

This was our site in March of 2008....1300 loop....I think we are in the 900 loop March 2009....PRAY FOR THE POOL TO BE FINISHED!!!


----------



## fldisneymommyto2

[....PRAY FOR THE POOL TO BE FINISHED!!!

Has it been started??


----------



## 2goofycampers

fldisneymommyto2 said:


> [....PRAY FOR THE POOL TO BE FINISHED!!!
> 
> Has it been started??



Not yet, rumor is mid Jan.


----------



## Cockburn Family

fldisneymommyto2 said:


> [....PRAY FOR THE POOL TO BE FINISHED!!!
> 
> Has it been started??





2goofycampers said:


> Not yet, rumor is mid Jan.



There are a few pics listed as "possible" layouts of how it may look when finished....check out "pics of pool" 

*Originally Posted by nelep* 
Just received this letter from Disney in the mail today...

In order for Disney's Fort WildernessResort & Campground to continue to flourish as a magical destination, it is necessary for us to make enhancements from time to time.

If you have stayed with us before, you are most likely familiar with our Meadow Swimmin' Pool. While this swimming and recreation area has provided our Guests with enjoyment for many years, it is time to refresh its look. In mid-January 2009, we begin a refurbishment effort which will temporarily close the pool. We expect the work to be completed by late-March 2009.
For your swimming enjoyment, our resort's leisure pool will remain open during this time. We will also offer the Silver Creek Springs Pool located at Disney's Wilderness Lodge for Guests wishing to take advantage of this nearby experience. 

We appreciate your patience and understanding during this refurbishment project. We look forward to your upcoming stay with us...


----------



## Stinkerbell1973

Shan-man said:


> As I understand it, 303 has been vacated. It was still decorated for Halloween when we left on the 14th.



Oh well. We figured he may have sold the motorhome or left. He was a very nice man (we didn't get to meet the wife) and his Halloween set up was awesome.


----------



## PolynesianPixie




----------



## dahuffy

fldisneymommyto2 said:


> This was site 305... you can see the dog run in the back... also to the right of the lake is the playground.



Do I see a Boxer puppy?!!!  We have a 22 month old named Harley.


----------



## BradyBz12

Forgot to add...
This is about halfway through the 300 loop, 2 sites from the entrance to the canal/dog walk.  Back of site is bordered by bushes (can't see anything on the other side). The site is angled on the turn so that you have a really big "front yard" and can't really see your neighbors from your camper door.  You also don't really have a camper directly across the street.

HUGE Cyprus and lots of Cyprus knees in the "front yard" area, which is mostly dirt and pine needles.  Definitely a good site for bird/wildlife watchers.  Lots of Armadillos rooting around, bunnies, and certain times of days TONS of birds flitting in and out of the bushes in the back (especially brilliantly red Cardinals!)


----------



## fldisneymommyto2

dahuffy said:


> Do I see a Boxer puppy?!!!  We have a 22 month old named Harley.



Yes but she is not ours!!  Her name is Brandi and she belongs to our friends on the next site.  She is a very good dog though!!


----------



## jadedjojo

Site 2029. We stayed the week before Christmas, and we will be there again Monday!


----------



## BradyBz12

A few more Dec'08 pics of site 333...

Massive Cyprus in our "front yard"















Looking out from the back of our camper towards our front yard - Hey, got the whole place to ourselves!  





Looking straight back behind the camper... behind these bushes is the dog walk/canal and trail to the beach, although you can't see them from the site.


----------



## dfchelbay

Does anyone have pictures of the last camping spot on the left at the end of the 700 Loop?  It would be closet to entry to Settlement.  This is an awesome camping spot...huge side yard, close to the store, restaurant, boat to the Magic Kingdom, etc...

I would love to see photos of this site....anyone at Fort Wilderness right now? 
We in the cold, winter snow would love to see a recent photo....please, please, please.


----------



## mrsscooter

Seeing all of these pictures makes me even more excited for our trip!  Even though we are going over halloween, we still get to decorate......we cant wait!  Are all the sites in the 300 loop that nice and roomy?


----------



## BradyBz12

mrsscooter said:


> Are all the sites in the 300 loop that nice and roomy?



No - that one happens to be at the tight part of the curve and is therefore sort of pie shaped and roomier than most.


----------



## jadedjojo

I just put a bunch of pics from my trip to FW on my flickr, at www.flickr.com/photos/jadedjojo  There were too many to put up here. If I had known you guys wanted specific pics of the loops, I would have gotten them!  I was just cruising around those loops this morning (300, 700), and would have taken pics if I had known.  

Here is a pic of the site this time, site 1506.


----------



## HLUVZWDW

Site 335 Dec. 4 to Dec 13 2008


----------



## DznyRulz

jadedjojo said:


> I just put a bunch of pics from my trip to FW on my flickr, at www.flickr.com/photos/jadedjojo  There were too many to put up here.



Thanks for the link.  You've got some awesome shots there.  I only made it through the first 10 pages so I'll have to go back and visit.


----------



## Shan-man

dfchelbay said:


> Does anyone have pictures of the last camping spot on the left at the end of the 700 Loop?  It would be closet to entry to Settlement.  This is an awesome camping spot...huge side yard, close to the store, restaurant, boat to the Magic Kingdom, etc...
> 
> I would love to see photos of this site....anyone at Fort Wilderness right now?
> We in the cold, winter snow would love to see a recent photo....please, please, please.



That is an exceptional site, and at Christmas it is one of the premier displays thanks to the frontage, visibility and traffic. I have a sneaking suspicion that the folks who do Christmas there may be in that site for much of the year (someone correct me if I'm wrong [yeah, like I have to give you permission, right?!!]), so it may be a tough site to get. I have a few pics of that site, but they are all night shots to better show the Christmas decor. Here is one (they are to the left)...






And this one doesn't help you at all, but it's neat. Look their dash!






Think warm thoughts


----------



## mjmoon

Jadedjojo- those are some absolutely amazing photographs. Are you a professional photographer? Beautiful.


----------



## jadedjojo

Thank you so much!   I am doing it freelance at the moment, but I have yet to make it into a steady job


----------



## phins_jazy

jadedjojo said:


> Thank you so much!   I am doing it freelance at the moment, but I have yet to make it into a steady job



I added you to my flickr as a contact.  I love your pictures.  I'll have to come back when I have time and go through them all!


----------



## donac

jadedjojo said:


> I just put a bunch of pics from my trip to FW on my flickr, at www.flickr.com/photos/jadedjojo  There were too many to put up here. If I had known you guys wanted specific pics of the loops, I would have gotten them!  I was just cruising around those loops this morning (300, 700), and would have taken pics if I had known.
> 
> Here is a pic of the site this time, site 1506.



Thanks for the picture of 1506.  We have stayed there twice and in 1507 once.  Brings back a lot of memories.


----------



## HLUVZWDW

\

Dec 2005


----------



## Tigger1966

This was from 2006 but I like the way we set it up. They had just finished running the new underground cable so our sand had sink holes all over. Had a real hard time getting the trailer back there.


----------



## JHawk

We were in site 1201 from 12/26/08 to 1/2/09.  It is the first site on the right as you enter the 1200 loop. I don't know if this is one of the abandoned pull through sites that I've read about but it appears as though it could have been as the back of it is very close to Ft. Wilderness Trail.  This "premium" site has ample room and is well buffered from adjacent sites. I had to center the MH on the pad more than I would have liked because the driver's side slide out would have hit the utility pedestal. 




There is noticeable early am traffic noise from the CM's in their gas powered carts and from the bus stop which is located at the entrance of this loop which is shared with the 1300 loop. 




The location (relative to amenities) of the loop isn't bad, especially with a golf cart but I would have preferred to be further into the loop, away from the road.  Had we been running heat or a/c the week we were there the noise would probably have not been an issue.


----------



## VanessasMom

We loved our site. It was in the 300 loop. We had no neighbors right next to us because of the curve of the road. It also was on the inner loop and had a pathway off the back of our site to the comfort station. Super great site!


----------



## roscoepc1

ynottony99 said:


> *I am not selling these on Ebay for just that reason.  I made and printed these for my own use.  If there is some way to share them, without violating copyright, I would be glad to do so.
> 
> You mention the magnet, and that is in fact what I scanned in and then modified for our wilderness mickey on the front.*




My understanding is that it is ok to share them....or to make them for a "friend" and have them "gift you" or "donate" with money for the supplies to make them, but you can't sell them, ie make a profit, off them.

I could be wrong, but I believe those are the parameters....it's why people can use the DISigns from the DISign board here....


----------



## 4mickey2

you could probably ask for a donation for them.


----------



## zakerdog

Pirate-Jeff said:


> This is the only picture of any of our sites that I can find right now. mid 700 loop.QUOTE]
> 
> Do you remember the site number? I think the one beside that is the one I want to request next time we go but I can't remember the number?


----------



## Shan-man

Hey Carol, maybe this will help you find that site:






Aerial Imagery ©2009 Microsoft Corporation  ©2008 NAVTEQ  ©AND; Site Placemark data gathered by Shan-man and FLFortCampster


----------



## zakerdog

Wow - thankyou Shan-man, that does help. One question though - what does the in/out represent?


----------



## Shan-man

Inside of loop or outside of loop... sometimes it is hard to distinguish which label accords to which marker. The In and Out help in this regard (702 & 404 in this shot are a good example of somewhat confusing labels!)


----------



## zakerdog

Now that makes sense,    why didn't I see that  

thanks again


----------



## rapriebe

Hey Shannon,
That's a great pic of the 700 loop with all of the sites marked.  Do you have any other loop pics that are done like that one?  Which site did you use to get such close-up arial shots?  I've never been able to zoom in that close.

Thanks,
Becky


----------



## Shan-man

Stay tuned


----------



## CampingChristy

Shan Man - I would love to see the 800 loop posted like you did the 700 loop!  You the Man!! I told you Disney should hire you!!!


----------



## DaddyDon

zakerdog said:


> Wow - thankyou Shan-man, that does help. One question though - what does the in/out represent?



Oh lord!!! The places this comment may go here    I'm sorry  ... I just know my friends.....


----------



## team bradfield

Thanks Shan-man, question, is the 700 loop in the photo, post re-construction to new preferred sites?

We are booked premium site, and requested 700, 400 or 500.

Just wondering which loop has the most room.  We stayed in 1400 loop in '07 and not only was it most difficult to get in, you were almost in the next site when you walked out of the camper.


----------



## Shan-man

Well, the image of 700 is of it as a Preferred loop. It has not yet been upgraded to Premium. So, in answer to your question, this image, though a couple of years old, represents the current state of affairs in 700. There will be no change as to where the sites are or how many there will be: the conversion to Premium merely involves expanding the existing pad (mostly on the awning side, and to widen the mouth of the pad).


----------



## team bradfield

thanks

3 months to FW , and after this weekends addition of 5 more inches   of snow, I can't wait!!!


----------



## eagles

Shan-man said:


> Hey Carol, maybe this will help you find that site:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aerial Imagery ©2009 Microsoft Corporation  ©2008 NAVTEQ  ©AND; Site Placemark data gathered by Shan-man and FLFortCampster



wow, how cool is that.

is there a way to get 2000 and 1500 loops like that?  i would love to see what they look like.


----------



## 2goofycampers

Here is a little loop info.


The number of campsites in each loop is as follows:

100 loop - 25; 200 loop - 37; 300 loop - 63; 400 loop - 33; 500 loop - 56; 600 loop - 22; 700 loop - 35; 800 loop - 74; 900 loop - 32; 1000 loop - 23; 1100 loop - 24; 1200 loop - 22; 1300 loop - 34; 1400 loop - 61; 1500 loop - 21; 1600 loop - 46; 1700 loop - 41; 1800 loop - 32; 1900 loop - 38; 2000 loop - 69.


----------



## Shan-man

Hey Deni, I was curious where you got those numbers? My count on 300 is 61 but have seen it reported as 63. I'm just wondering if they decommissioned a couple of sites at some point. Also, on 700 you show 35 but I count only 34. 1600 you have 46, but I count 45. This is a matter that has caused me no small concern over the past couple of months as it intersects my work on a "secret project" soon to be revealed (stay tuned  )  Thanks in advance for any feedback.


----------



## 3gr8kids

Speaking of loops, I just got off the phone with Disney reservations, and the woman told me that as of this coming April, Loops 100-300 will be the *only* preferred loops, and loops 400-1400 will *all* be premium.  Has anyone else heard this or have any knowledge of it?  Am I losing my mind, or do the loop categories keep changing?


----------



## Tri-circle-D

3gr8kids said:


> Speaking of loops, I just got off the phone with Disney reservations, and the woman told me that as of this coming April, Loops 100-300 will be the *only* preferred loops, and loops 400-1400 will *all* be premium.  Has anyone else heard this or have any knowledge of it?  Am I losing my mind, or do the loop categories keep changing?



The designations have changed since they were first announced, but this information appears to be correct for when all of the work has been finished. Originally, there weren't going to be full hook ups any more, just premium, preferred, and partial.  But, I think the suits backed down from their original intention of trying to pass 1600-1900 off as preferred loops.  So, it looks like 100-300 will be preferred, 400-1400 will be premium, 1600-1900 will be full, and 1500 and 2000 will be partial.

When I was at the Fort last week, the 1400 loop was in the midst of its upgrade.  From the looks of things, I would say it will be two to three weeks at the soonest before 1400 is ready to go.  After that, 900, 1000 and 1100 all need to be done.  I would be surprised if this will be done by April.


TCD


----------



## 2goofycampers

Shan-man said:


> Hey Deni, I was curious where you got those numbers? My count on 300 is 61 but have seen it reported as 63. I'm just wondering if they decommissioned a couple of sites at some point. Also, on 700 you show 35 but I count only 34. 1600 you have 46, but I count 45. This is a matter that has caused me no small concern over the past couple of months as it intersects my work on a "secret project" soon to be revealed (stay tuned  )  Thanks in advance for any feedback.



About 1/3 down this page

http://allears.net/acc/faq_fw.htm


----------



## Shan-man

...and 700. I suspect 700 will be next, then 900-1100.

EDIT: Oops, I was trying to tag this on to the end of TCDs post.


----------



## Shan-man

2goofycampers said:


> About 1/3 down this page
> 
> http://allears.net/acc/faq_fw.htm



Ah... once again I think AllEars is AllWet! Ok, that's unfair, they're a really good source, but they seem to have dropped the ball a few times re: the Fort. I feel more sure of my numbers now. Thanks.


----------



## 3gr8kids

Thanks for the update TCD, (a.k.a. "Super Sleuth")!  I knew that if anyone had the 411, it would be you.


----------



## zakerdog

I show loop 300 with 61 sites on the map I made and 700 with 34 sites. I walked around last year and drew a rough sketch for my own reference.


----------



## Shan-man

Thanks for the confirmation Carol!


----------



## Tri-circle-D

Shan-man said:


> ...and 700. I suspect 700 will be next, then 900-1100.
> 
> EDIT: Oops, I was trying to tag this on to the end of TCDs post.



Whoops, Shan-man is right.  700, 900, 1000 and 1100 are all still waiting for the premium upgrade.  Unless they bring in additional crews, there is no way that all four of these loops will be done by April.

TCD


----------



## Tigger1966

I think this all about money since most of the peole I see at FW don't have a 40' MH or a giant trailer. But you are still going to have to pay for a spot big enough to park one. I liked the sand!!!


----------



## LONE-STAR

Tri-circle-D said:


> The designations have changed since they were first announced, but this information appears to be correct for when all of the work has been finished. Originally, there weren't going to be full hook ups any more, just premium, preferred, and partial.  But, I think the suits backed down from their original intention of trying to pass 1600-1900 off as preferred loops.  So, it looks like 100-300 will be preferred, 400-1400 will be premium, 1600-1900 will be full, and 1500 and 2000 will be partial.
> 
> 
> 
> TCD



When we where there in Nov/Dec 08 we wanted 200 loop.  Well they stuck us in 1900 and called it preferred. I am sure somebody prefers it but not us.  We like to be closer to the action.  Next trip we are shooting for the 400 loop.


----------



## zakerdog

Site 722 - I love this site.


----------



## team bradfield

worst site, I think it was 1423, when the glacier recedes from the camper, I will check...all my vacation files are in the camper...

getting backed in around the tree was fun...took me a 6 pack to recover


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Thats a hell of a drop off from the sandpad...a guy could jump to his death on something that extreme!!! When was this...has it been fixed since the new reno's???


----------



## team bradfield

June of '07

We really had to dismount the rig slowly......I sure hope they improve it, I think the 1400 loop is now premium.

I would have passed on the site and requested a change, but everyone in the area bet I couldn't back it in..Damn my pride


----------



## Shan-man

That one's gonna be a challenge to turn into a Premium! Well, maybe not, if they approach it with their typical technique: a chainsaw and a backhoe!


----------



## 2goofycampers

I remember a sign posted at the HDDR that said if you're in site 1423 your alcoholic drinks are limited to 2, now I know why.


----------



## Shan-man

2goofycampers said:


> I remember a sign posted at the HDDR that said if you're in site 1423 your alcoholic drinks are limited to 2, now I know why.



Memo to self: do not accept assignment to site 1423 if you have Hoop ressies!


----------



## team bradfield

notice under the Camper, we decided to bring our bikes, I don't think we could have parked a cart anywhere near the site!

Just a note, I still have to double check the site number, definate 1400 loop though.


----------



## majormom

Love your trailer and lampost!


----------



## Cosmo1026

Hey Guys, theirs a lot of picture of camp sites, does anybody take pictures of Cabins?, that's where we are going to stay on the 29th of March09


----------



## ynottony99

*Site 927​*

*At first we were apprehensive about the size of the site.  But we had enough room.  We loved the view from the back of the site.  Lots of woods between us and the 1000 loop.  Across the canal we could see the 2000 loop.

Very convenient location.  This is about 6 sites from the comfort station located at the front of the loop.  The loop is right across the street from the Meadow/Meadows.  *


----------



## Tri-circle-D

ynottony99 said:


> *Site 927​*
> 
> *At first we were apprehensive about the size of the site.  But we had enough room.  We loved the view from the back of the site.  Lots of woods between us and the 1000 loop.  Across the canal we could see the 2000 loop.
> 
> Very convenient location.  This is about 6 sites from the comfort station located at the front of the loop.  The loop is right across the street from the Meadow/Meadows.  *



Tony-  Great photos, as always!  What level of site did you have reserved?  I have upcoming ressies for a full hook up, and wondered whether they are still calling 900 full, or preferred.

Thanks,

TCD


----------



## ynottony99

Tri-circle-D said:


> Tony-  Great photos, as always!  What level of site did you have reserved?  I have upcoming ressies for a full hook up, and wondered whether they are still calling 900 full, or preferred.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> TCD



*We had a reservation for full.  At the time we reserved only Full or Prem. were available.  I expected to be assigned to 1600-1900.  I was pleasantly surprised to get this.  I expressed my surprise to the CM when we were checking in, and told him with all the upgrades I didn't expect to get this.  He indicated that not everything was getting upgraded.  I didn't question him further.

It seems from the timing of your posts with the pool photos we missed each other by just a short time.  Daddyscooltv and family stopped by and said howdy this weekend.  They were in the newly converted 1400 loop.  Maybe one day you and I and our cameras will meet.*


----------



## daddyscooltv

Tony it was great to meet you and your wife and chat for a few.  Hope to see you all again soon.


----------



## Tri-circle-D

ynottony99 said:


> *We had a reservation for full.  At the time we reserved only Full or Prem. were available.  I expected to be assigned to 1600-1900.  I was pleasantly surprised to get this.  I expressed my surprise to the CM when we were checking in, and told him with all the upgrades I didn't expect to get this.  He indicated that not everything was getting upgraded.  I didn't question him further.
> 
> It seems from the timing of your posts with the pool photos we missed each other by just a short time.  Daddyscooltv and family stopped by and said howdy this weekend.  They were in the newly converted 1400 loop.  Maybe one day you and I and our cameras will meet.*



Tony-  My latest pool inspection was conducted during a brief visit to the Fort on the afternoon of 3/13.  We were visiting the parks for the day, and, of course, I had to do a drive by at the Fort.  We were only there for about 35 minutes.  My next stay at the Fort will be coming up in the next few weeks. Let me know (by PM) if you will be around at all in the end of March/beginning of April time frame.

TCD


----------



## fldisneyfamily

I think this site is 1522. They had just finished clearing out all the shrubs and cut down alot of the trees. They were putting pine needles down as we pulled in.


----------



## Stono

Tri-circle-D said:


> The designations have changed since they were first announced, but this information appears to be correct for when all of the work has been finished. Originally, there weren't going to be full hook ups any more, just premium, preferred, and partial.  But, I think the suits backed down from their original intention of trying to pass 1600-1900 off as preferred loops.  So, it looks like 100-300 will be preferred, 400-1400 will be premium, 1600-1900 will be full, and 1500 and 2000 will be partial.
> 
> When I was at the Fort last week, the 1400 loop was in the midst of its upgrade.  From the looks of things, I would say it will be two to three weeks at the soonest before 1400 is ready to go.  After that, 900, 1000 and 1100 all need to be done.  I would be surprised if this will be done by April.
> 
> 
> TCD



Does one exist. First time campers to Disney this July. Which sites are the best to catch the ferry across the lake? Have a 4 year old and a 10 year old. Have a 26' Cougar TT.


----------



## 2goofycampers

Closest to the marina are 100, 200, 300 in that order. They are all preferred sites. 300 is a pet loop the others are not, 100 has alot of foot traffic.

Welcome to The Dis !


----------



## BradyBz12

Map with loop numbers HERE


----------



## hopeisb4u

I wonder if anyone is at camp that will be posting pics this week....

Even though they said mid april now....well i was kinda hoping. . . 

anyone...updated pics...please!!!


----------



## Comptech

Here is our visit back in 2006, I think the site was 333.


----------



## Disneymommom

*For DH's 50th birthday we took a weekend trip to FW and we really lucked out as we had not requested any particular loop since it was only 3 days we'd be there! We drove on in and found our site and we realized it was the loop across from where we were back in October and it had been closed for renovations. We were the first people to have camped in that site as it was just finished. In fact, they were just hosing it down to wash the loose pine needles off of the concrete! It was a great site! There was a lot of room, the sites had new concrete pads and they were nice and wide and long! At that time we had a 35 foot Fifth Wheel and an extended cab full bed Chevy Dualie pick up truck and we still had a ton of room left in the site, plus we had rented a golf cart!

Here's a shot of our site, it's just a long shot to show how much room there was there!






This is just the side of our site, where we had our "Mikey Garden."




*


----------



## disney92

*SITE 505   February 2009 Trip*


----------



## Tiggntaz

Site : 1643   

I was able to back into the site with out a problem and that is saying alot since I can not back in anywhere.3

We were there from March 29 - April 4 for my sons 5th birthday.

We had a Coleman Utah Pop-Up with a 14x16 cabin style tent behind it used for storage and a changing room since we had the inlaws with us too. Also a 10x10 cover for the table.

Had my truck and the wifes van parked in front of the trailer and the gofl cart was either next the the van or the tent charging.


----------



## CampingBandit

Any chance someone has a photo or can take a photo of site 706, 709 or 711?  Those sites looks interesting to me on the photo with the sites posted....I think DH hubby should be able to manage those sites, but is it large enough to hold our 37'ft monster with 2 slides?

I plan to request the 700 loop (nicely) to the powers that be, but it seems after reading this thread (yes, I read the whole thing this morning...) that you can request a specific site (no guarantees of course).


----------



## Disbuf

Site 1644 -

Easy to back into.  Nice and spacious with a open areas all around.  Close to both the comfort station and the bus stop.


----------



## dreamer03

Has anyone ever tents camped at The Fort?  I would love to camp at the World but hubby is hesitant.


----------



## clkelley

Howdy!!  I used to tent camp at the Fort every year till I got my camper.  So have many other folks here.

I just bumped a thread that shows pictures of folks tent camping setups.  Hope this helps!!

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1706043


----------



## Shan-man

There are tons of threads about tent camping at the Fort. Use the "Search This Forum" option to find more than you'd ever want to know.


----------



## Goofy-dad

Does anyone know if there is enough "stakeable" room on a premium site for a 10 x 10 shelter tent?  I know they paved over the sand area and now I am concerned we will not be able to put up our shelter! 

We are booked in a premium site for October because all of the preferred were gone, but I would have actually liked the sandy area to stake the tent! 

Thanks!


----------



## dreamer03

clkelley said:


> Howdy!!  I used to tent camp at the Fort every year till I got my camper.  So have many other folks here.
> 
> I just bumped a thread that shows pictures of folks tent camping setups.  Hope this helps!!
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1706043



We are planning a February trip curious of the weather. Thank you for the pics.


----------



## 2goofycampers

Goofy-dad said:


> Does anyone know if there is enough "stakeable" room on a premium site for a 10 x 10 shelter tent?  I know they paved over the sand area and now I am concerned we will not be able to put up our shelter!
> 
> We are booked in a premium site for October because all of the preferred were gone, but I would have actually liked the sandy area to stake the tent!
> 
> Thanks!



I think it will be luck of the draw, some do, some don't. You might want to keep trying for the preferred site.


----------



## 2goofycampers

dreamer03 said:


> We are planning a February trip curious of the weather. Thank you for the pics.



We went in Feb a couple years ago, had some cold days, hat, jacket and glove days, and some days were jeans and a t-shirt.


----------



## Sayonara

Shan-man said:


> Hey Carol, maybe this will help you find that site:
> 
> Aerial Imagery ©2009 Microsoft Corporation  ©2008 NAVTEQ  ©AND; Site Placemark data gathered by Shan-man and FLFortCampster



Shan-man, this arial view is great!!  Any more news on the other loops or where we can view this ??  I do similar things but never thought to indicate actual sites.
Great idea.


----------



## Goofy-dad

I agree! The aerial views are awesome!

I would love to see the 100 and 200 loops...you don't here too much about those! We've stayed in 400 before and loved being able to walk to the Marina!  Thanks


----------



## clkelley

.................


----------



## Goofy-dad

Thanks for posting some new pics!

I thought everybody forgot about this thread now that everyone is reading and posting to the pool rehab thread!!!


----------



## iradi8

CampingBandit said:


> Any chance someone has a photo or can take a photo of site 706, 709 or 711?



This is a link to some photos I posted of 711.  We loved the site.  Very long... We had a 40' 5th wheel and we backed it way up.  Plenty of room to back the truck in front of it.

See: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=21279620#post21279620


----------



## LONE-STAR

clkelley said:


> Here are some pictures of site 2061
> Partial Hookup, next to the comfort station near the road and bus stop



When did you get the cart and how did you get it there? The cart needs to be white with blue mickey heads.


----------



## CDNCruiser

Site 706, April 22/09


----------



## clkelley

....................


----------



## GOBA Mom Lynn

The last site on the right as you exit the loop.  You can almost see the pool slide from this site.  You can definitely hear the sing-a-long.  Just steps from the bus stop and comfort station.  The plantings on the left side of the picture are pretty new.  They still have the nursery tags on them, and they were being watered with a sprinkler hose almost the whole week we were there.


----------



## Tigger1966

Your site looks good but how do you and other tent campers deal with the rain and bad weather? DW ask how you keep the canopies from blowing away? 
As you guessed I am not a tent camper but I allways thought it was kind of miserable under my awning when it was pouring down rain.


----------



## 3gr8kids

This is site 1118.  It is on the inside of the bend in the loop, so it was as though we were the only ones on the "corner".  (In the first photo, the pop up that you see was our closest neighbor).  It is level, partially shaded, and not too difficult to back in to.  It is just across the street from the Comfort Station, and not too far from the bus stop and playground.  AND, for the bonus, it had two perfectly placed "hammock hanging" trees!  We loved this site!


----------



## clkelley

..................


----------



## clkelley

GOBA Mom Lynn said:


> The last site on the right as you exit the loop.  You can almost see the pool slide from this site.  You can definitely hear the sing-a-long.  Just steps from the bus stop and comfort station.  The plantings on the left side of the picture are pretty new.  They still have the nursery tags on them, and they were being watered with a sprinkler hose almost the whole week we were there.



I was in 1520 in December!!! Your right, those plants were NOT there in December.


----------



## 69RoadRunner

Site 112.


----------



## DznyRulz

69RoadRunner said:


> Site 112.



Nice pics Brad.  That big, honking, Newmar sure does fill up the space.  When were you guy's there?  We're still hoping August but since DW will be unemployed July 1 we may have to push it back if she gets a job.  The one good thing is DS will be in an online school program next year so we could go off season.  That thought almost makes it worth the wait.


----------



## 69RoadRunner

DznyRulz said:


> Nice pics Brad.  That big, honking, Newmar sure does fill up the space.  When were you guy's there?  We're still hoping August but since DW will be unemployed July 1 we may have to push it back if she gets a job.  The one good thing is DS will be in an online school program next year so we could go off season.  That thought almost makes it worth the wait.



We're on our way home from the fort now.  We stopped at Pedro's and will be home on Sunday.

Sorry to hear about your wife losing her job.

It was much hotter than it usually is the first week of May.  We basically had mid-summer temps this week.  I chose this week because it should be warm, but not this warm and crowds are down.  

It was our last chance to go outside of the school schedule.  My son starts Kindergarten in the fall.

If you can go in mid-October instead, the weather should be better than July.


----------



## Goofy-dad

Is 112 in the opposite corner of the walkway to the trading post/beach?  We walked around there last year and looked around.  I don't remember the site numbers, but I think it was 112 or 113 in the back corner.  I don't think I would want to be in the sight right by the walkway with everyone walking by, but the opposite corner seemed ok.  Did you like that location?  (we have a much smaller TT)


----------



## Shan-man

Site 112 is on the outside of the loop, three sites CW of the path to the Settlement TP.


----------



## 69RoadRunner

Shan-man said:


> Site 112 is on the outside of the loop, three sites CW of the path to the Settlement TP.



Yep!


----------



## Forrest

I have been popping in and out of this thread for over a year now.  Before we even had a Travel Trailer.  My son says I dreamed "The Big Bear" (what he named our Trailer) into our lives.  And now I am dreaming in our trip to Disney.  Thanks for all the pictures and information posted I will be adding ours one day.


----------



## bradisgoofy

I sure would like to see a picture of a "big rig" parked in one of the new premium sites, if someone is going to be there soon.


----------



## ynottony99

*Site 601*​
*I know I posted these on another thread, but thought they should be hear for reference.  Site 601 is +or-  18' wide and 70'+ long.  















*


----------



## disney4dan

Forrest said:


> I have been popping in and out of this thread for over a year now.  Before we even had a Travel Trailer.  My son says I dreamed "The Big Bear" (what he named our Trailer) into our lives.  And now I am dreaming in our trip to Disney.  Thanks for all the pictures and information posted I will be adding ours one day.



Welcome to the boards

Looking forward to the photos of your set up at the Fort

"Are we there yet, are we there yet...."


----------



## DznyRulz

ynottony99 said:


> *Site 601*​
> *I know I posted these on another thread, but thought they should be hear for reference.  Site 601 is +or-  18' wide and 70'+ long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Tony,

That site looks great.  Plenty of room and the landscaping looks fresh.  Very nice.


----------



## BayLake Campers

Site 907 June 08


----------



## daddyscooltv

Site 330 not real good pics they were taken with phone.
Didn't really care for this site at all very narrow as you can see.


----------



## OK GRUMPY

Those preferred sites are soooo close and narrow!  It looks like you were on a island LOL! How tropical was that?
 I love being close to the marina but I'm not crazy about the sites.


----------



## CDNCruiser

Site #706 - April 2009


----------



## auntie

Looks like a nice and roomy site!


----------



## clkelley

...............


----------



## SCCamper

clkelley said:


> Site 1731 over Memorial Day Weekend 2009



"And the rain, rain, rain came down, down down..." lol Sorry about the soggy trip.


----------



## Shan-man

Reminds me of the original opening to the Living Seas attraction, "it rained... and rained... and... rained, the deluge"! LOL


----------



## chiefcop

That was our campsite in 2005. It was in the 900 Loop.


----------



## Shan-man

Not to take anything from your post, but I wanted to make sure anyone who reads this knows that 900 has be converted to Premium, so the concrete pads has been widened and lengthened. Thanks for sharing though!


----------



## Shan-man

Bump


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

LUV the idea of parking the teardrop inside the shade room!


----------



## PrincessNED

Love this thread -  any more pics out there ??


----------



## disney4dan

There should be a few more photos later this week, a few of the regular posters are at the Fort right now.  

Wishing I was there.

Also - I really like the idea of the Tab in the screen room area.  That must make for a very comfortable night, can walk out without any bugs and just kick back beside the trailer.


----------



## ynottony99

*Site 1436​*​
*Directly across the street from the comfort Station.

Very close to Campfire/Movie.

Easy walk to Meadow(s), Bike Barn, Store, Pool, etc.  

Nice size site with an area of sand large enough for a small to medium size tent, located at the rear 'street side' of the site.

Easy to back in.

Little shade.*


----------



## MadFF

Tony, nice looking truck!


----------



## clkelley

................


----------



## aandabooks

Just need this post so I can post this one:


----------



## aandabooks

Here are a couple from 1916.  We were there from 7/18-7/25.  1600 cleared out at the beginning of the week that we were there and they looked like they were starting renovations.

http://i249.photobucket.com/albums/gg238/aandabooks/100_1352.jpg

http://i249.photobucket.com/albums/gg238/aandabooks/100_1351.jpg


----------



## aandabooks

Sorry.  I prefer the pics to be in the posts.











BTW, the golf cart is from Mike at Golf Cart Enterprises.  $244.95 for the week.  Top notch service and a great cart.  The polar white made it very easy to pick out amongst all of the green Fort carts.


----------



## Goofy-dad

FYI...for anyone looking for some nice campsite shots check out TCD's trip report for August 09!  The campsite was really empty and he got tons of great pics!  Lots of different loops too! 

Hope this is helpful!   Thanks TCD!


----------



## Luvamouse

My family is (well, after 10 years of discussion...) finally getting serious about getting a 5th wheel when I replace my Yukon XL in a year or two.  We will be getting a 1 ton dually crew cab to replace it and have our eyes on a gently used Montana 3400RL, or similar.  Looking at all of these photos is an _immense_ help to me in planning for the camper AND camping at WDW.  As Poly fans, we realize we are in for a change, but we are really looking forward to it since the lingering questions of "where?  what?  and how?" are so easily answered here.  Beside the fact that as much as we love the Poly, we are all farm kids and "tailgate" our meals on all of our (many) road trips, so having a home-away-from-home is really ideal  .

Thanks to all of you who can take the time to post your site pics and tips here. I hope to be doing much more than lurking on the FW threads in the future.

Heidi


----------



## polkadotsuitcase

aandabooks said:


> Sorry.  I prefer the pics to be in the posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, the golf cart is from Mike at Golf Cart Enterprises.  $244.95 for the week.  Top notch service and a great cart.  The polar white made it very easy to pick out amongst all of the green Fort carts.



Wow, great campsite -- look at all the trees! Thanks for posting.


----------



## DznyRulz

Here's our site from the latest trip, #605.  This is one of the new sites in the expanded 600 loop.  The close proximity to the road never bothered us.  What we didn't like was the complete lack of shade.  Not fun in August.  That aside, we loved the close proximity to the Meadow Trading Post, the pool and movie.






This was the view when I turned around.


----------



## chief19spixi

you had a pretty cool view


----------



## clkelley

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## GOBA Mom Lynn

Denise,
What kind of lights are those along your driveway?
They look really neat!
Love the multi-colored effect!


PS  Keep the pictures coming!  Love seeing everyone's set-ups!


----------



## 2goofycampers

They are solar powered twinkle lights from Sam's Club. They change color and are very cool. They are sold at Christmas time but we use them for year round camping lights. We don't have the original box but if Frank or son remembers the manufacturer I'll let you know.


----------



## CampingDad

Here is our picture from the 500 loop from 03/09




Here is our picture from the 400 loop from 03/08


----------



## HoosCamping

I have been enjoying this thread so much.  I have this thread open on one window and Shan-man's google earth site in another.  I'm looking forward to a trip sometime next year (I hope I hope I hope).


----------



## daddyphat808

DznyRulz said:


> Here's our site from the latest trip, #605.  This is one of the new sites in the expanded 600 loop.  The close proximity to the road never bothered us.  What we didn't like was the complete lack of shade.  Not fun in August.  That aside, we loved the close proximity to the Meadow Trading Post, the pool and movie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was the view when I turned around.



I really want to try that loop out.  I bet it is loud at times but I bet it is so much fun!


----------



## Beavers5

Here are a couple of pics of site 1509 from our trip last month.











We were able to put up our 17' X 18' tent and 15' X 15' screen room, but had very little room left over.


----------



## ynottony99

*Site 1446*​
This was a great site.  Lots of room.  Plenty of space between sites.  Room for the kids to play, with tether ball and basketball right there.  An easy walk to the Campfire and Movie, just a little bit further to the pool and Meadows Trading Post.  We have grown to appreciate the sites, and placement of the 1400 loop.


----------



## CCIntrigue




----------



## CampingBandit

Site 547 - we liked the central location and the proximity to the dog park - when the site across from us was vacant we just cut thru it and crossed the road and the dog park was right there....





Its hard to appreciate how large this site is... our trailer is over 37 ft long, plus our truck, and there was about 5-7 feet of pad behind our trailer, some green space, (lots of space on two sides between us and other campers... on the patio side the camper was kinda close).    We used the 10 x 10 shelter, we had a golf cart and a scooter and there was still a ton of room on the pad for our stuff.


----------



## BradyBz12

From Nov'09 - a great site for not being right on top of your neighbors and having plenty of privacy in the back.  Also a pretty long site - our TT is 21' closed, 30' with the ends open...










Long paved area on this site, but still a nice sized sand pad in the back.  For perspective, the mat that the dogs' pen is setup on is 9x12...


----------



## agame2323

These are some great pictures!!


----------



## 2goofycampers

2goofycampers said:


>





GOBA Mom Lynn said:


> Denise,
> What kind of lights are those along your driveway?
> They look really neat!
> Love the multi-colored effect!



I finally found the lights online.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000ZKFX98/ref=cm_rdp_product_img


----------



## clkelley

................


----------



## tellnotails

loop 900 #915 or 16
to bad it is a premium loop now.....very quiet close ......to meadows


----------



## tellnotails

ttt .... cool picks...


----------



## coachmike

New to FW but not DW. Headin down in August with a 30 MH no slide and no pets. Looking for lots of trees and difference between preferred and premium sites. How is 100 vs 1400? Have 11 and  8.

Thanks


----------



## disney4dan

coachmike said:


> New to FW but not DW. Headin down in August with a 30 MH no slide and no pets. Looking for lots of trees and difference between preferred and premium sites. How is 100 vs 1400? Have 11 and  8.
> 
> Thanks



Welcome to the boards!  They are replacing a lot of vegetation recently that used to provide more privacy between the sites.  There was a problem with a non-native, invasive plant that was taking over and choking the other plants out.  

It's better than it used to be now that replanting has started, but you will probably find most sites have tall, mature trees for shade, but not much undergrowth between sites.  

There is a really good thread on this board that lists the differences between the preferred vs. premium, including photos.  I think you get a "deluxe" charcoal grill and more concrete pad in the premium loops.   As with real estate, it's also about "location, location, location".  The premium sites tend to be closer to popular places like the Settlement area.

Try the Google Earth application thread that is a sticky at the top of this board if you want to get some very detailed information about each site.  Lots of work went into that.


----------



## daddyphat808

clkelley said:


> Site 2014, Water, Electric, Cable, short distance to comfort station.




Wow that is a setup!  I like the use of the EZ-UPs to give you a ton more room.


----------



## clkelley

................


----------



## WhitShores

2021

It's not fancy, but it's ours and it's homey... 

RIP old Apache... Make way for the new Jayco this year!


----------



## WhereRv

We really like this site.  The front apron was over 40ft wide, enough for a car to park along side of the RV.  We centered the RV on the pad, but put it to the edge near the electric, and still had about 20ft behind us of concrete.  There was a tether ball across from us and a sidewalk out to the main street directly in front of us.  The comfort station "off road trail" was directly next to our rig too.


----------



## moseycat

Hi, my first posting, and first trip back to FW since the 80's So glad to be back camping! This is my PUP set up, with my 2 furbabies. Will be back next February for 11 nights! 


Not sure how this picture thing works, but here's the link if the picture didn't show! Feel free to browse my albums 

Karen
 Oh, I see, I have to post 10 times before my picture shows...sorry! OK, here's no.1!


----------



## Lil' Lisa

moseycat said:


> Hi, my first posting, and first trip back to FW since the 80's So glad to be back camping! This is my PUP set up, with my 2 furbabies. Will be back next February for 11 nights!
> 
> 
> Not sure how this picture thing works, but here's the link if the picture didn't show! Feel free to browse my albums
> 
> Karen
> Oh, I see, I have to post 10 times before my picture shows...sorry! OK, here's no.1!


 
 and we're waiting to see your pictures once you have enough posts!


----------



## moseycat

Thank you! I'm working on it but don't have much to say! LOL.

Karen


----------



## SC DAD of 2

Man, i'm enjoying this thread. Thanks for all the great pictures.


----------



## DisCamper

Xmas our site 416


----------



## BradyBz12

Love the blowup doggie in the Santa hat!


----------



## OK GRUMPY

Is that a pop up and a trailer onthe the same site? I've wondered if this is possible. Did they say anything to you?  Did you have to pay twice?


----------



## Tnbob

Did you sublet the sand pad?


----------



## DisCamper

Yes we had a Travel Trailer, pop-up and a tent on the same site. We had it that way for two weeks no Disney didn't say a word.


----------



## OK GRUMPY

I wanna know if I can park my car on your site next time lol!  Oh ya and use your grill!


----------



## SC DAD of 2

July, 03 - 16 Site 1401 Fun was had by all!


----------



## SC DAD of 2

[/IMG]


----------



## SC DAD of 2




----------



## SC DAD of 2




----------



## moseycat

Oh, it looks so nice and warm and sunny there! Thanks for the pics!

Karen


----------



## moseycat

site 1626


----------



## DisCamper

No our site but i thought it was cool


----------



## SC DAD of 2

[/IMG]


----------



## PixieDustLove

site 2024


----------



## dtum

The cabin in 2004...forgot the loop May, 2004






Site 606...great!  May 2008
Nice easy walk to Settlement for breakfast at TE.  Comport station and bus stop were across the road.






400 Loop...forgot the site  June 2009  
Very close to settlement to get buses.  Close to comfort station (one site down), but really bad to back into.  Comes in on DH's blind side because it's located on a strange corner


----------



## SC DAD of 2

[/IMG]


----------



## CDNCruiser

Site 512 yesterday, May 2, 2010.  We pull out and head home on Wednesday!


----------



## cinnamonbagel

hope this works


----------



## lathamary




----------



## bradisgoofy

Nice site, was very easy to back into. We got here on Sunday the 2nd and will leave on Friday the 14th. I can't believe how empty FW is, there are some loops that only have one camper.


----------



## steve47c

Site 701 from 9/09


















Loved this site, even though it is along the roadway.


----------



## scboyd

campsite 2032


----------



## RV Mama

We were at the fort in April. Started out in the 1900 loop and then moved. We have a 40 ft. MH-couldn't extend the slides either. A lot of standing water around due to the uneven grading attracted mosquitoes. It is not the best loop for large motor homes. We moved to the 1800 loop which is much more spacious and remote as well.


----------



## Tri-circle-D

scboyd said:


>




Hey Boyd Family!

Great shot!

The rules for this thread require you to tell us your site number.

I know that's the 2000 loop, but what site is it?

Also, I love the matching shirts- I can make out the part that says The Boyd Family, but what else do they say?

TCD


----------



## scboyd

Tri-circle-D said:


> Hey Boyd Family!
> 
> Great shot
> 
> Also, I love the matching shirts- I can make out the part that says The Boyd Family, but what else do they say?
> 
> TCD


These are our Animal Kingdom t-shirts. The bottom says "getting wild at Animal Kingdom" We made t-shirts for each of the days we were at the Fort


----------



## Tri-circle-D

scboyd said:


> These are our Animal Kingdom t-shirts. The bottom says "getting wild at Animal Kingdom" We made t-shirts for each of the days we were at the Fort



OK-Great Job.  And, great looking family.  Thanks for sharing.

TCD


----------



## BigDaddyRog

I gotta say.....man....those shirts are pretty awesome!!! And what a great idea to have a shirt themed for each park your hitting!!


----------



## scboyd

BigDaddyRog said:


> I gotta say.....man....those shirts are pretty awesome!!! And what a great idea to have a shirt themed for each park your hitting!!



i can't take too much credit. I got the idea from the creative design section on DISboards. All I had to do was buy the t-shirt and operate the iron. 
we even made a chip and dale campfire t-shirt


----------



## BigDaddyRog

We hjave a FT WILDERNESS SHIRT thread somewhere around here..with a few FTW specific DISigns....I'll see if I can post a link to it for ya'lls NEXT visit!




Here ya go......
FtW Tee shirt designs


----------



## jeeprider09

PixieDustLove said:


> site 2024



PixieDustLove,

Is that a Coleman Fairview?!?!? I thought I was the only one in the world who owns one of those models! (I LOVE IT!)


----------



## itch1

Welcome to 320





[/IMG]


----------



## casnider

We are about to head to Gulf Shores State Park.  Does anyone have in pictures, info that the website does not offer, or advice?  I have never been here but am excited (oil or not)

Thanks so much


----------



## PixieDustLove

jeeprider09 said:


> PixieDustLove,
> 
> Is that a Coleman Fairview?!?!? I thought I was the only one in the world who owns one of those models! (I LOVE IT!)



yes! it's a 2000 coleman fairview..  is yours the same year? we love our pop up and think it's sooooo roomy with that dinette slide out. we went camping a few weeks ago with another family that also has a pop up, but they kept telling us they had "pop up envy" b/c we had so much space inside!


----------



## PixieDustLove

jeeprider09 said:


> PixieDustLove,
> 
> Is that a Coleman Fairview?!?!? I thought I was the only one in the world who owns one of those models! (I LOVE IT!)



btw..i saw your countdown ticker. we will be camping again for memorial day weekend as well!.. we'll keep an eye out for our camper's twin!


----------



## devores

To put it into perspective, thats a 40 foot fifth wheel and a Dodge Ram Mega cab parked in the site. I wasnt even all the way back in there, still had a couple feet of concrete behind the fiver. As for the loop, its a nice loop, BUT, the entry exit road is a bit tight for larger rigs (like mine). Have to realy take your time getting into the loop.


----------



## jeeprider09

PixieDustLove said:


> yes! it's a 2000 coleman fairview..  is yours the same year? we love our pop up and think it's sooooo roomy with that dinette slide out. we went camping a few weeks ago with another family that also has a pop up, but they kept telling us they had "pop up envy" b/c we had so much space inside!



Yep it's a 2000! Well I have to say, IMO it's the best floorplan Coleman made Hence the pop-up ENVY! I made a couple of mods recently and now think it's pretty much perfect for us.

Here's a pic from April at the fort! (pre mods)





Here's a pic of my whole rig from the same trip.







PixieDustLove said:


> btw..i saw your countdown ticker. we will be camping again for memorial day weekend as well!.. we'll keep an eye out for our camper's twin!



Alright I'll keep an eye out too... I tried requesting a site in 1500 this time! Never tried this before ,but we'll see


----------



## OK GRUMPY

casnider said:


> We are about to head to Gulf Shores State Park.  Does anyone have in pictures, info that the website does not offer, or advice?  I have never been here but am excited (oil or not)
> 
> Thanks so much



I have never been but I have heard it really nice.  I think I saw someone post a pictre on this thread.  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1852624 I know someone on this board has been there.


----------



## FWFans

casnider said:


> We are about to head to Gulf Shores State Park.  Does anyone have in pictures, info that the website does not offer, or advice?  I have never been here but am excited (oil or not)
> 
> Thanks so much



We have been to Gulf Shores State Park several times. It use to have a good number of trees and shade but since the hurricane Katrina and a couple of others, alot of the trees have died from the salt water intrusion. It is a quick drive to the beach. I have friends who were just down that way in a condo and so far the beaches and water are clean......no oil as of last week.
Have a great time.


----------



## PixieDustLove

jeeprider09 said:


> Yep it's a 2000! Well I have to say, IMO it's the best floorplan Coleman made Hence the pop-up ENVY! I made a couple of mods recently and now think it's pretty much perfect for us.
> 
> Here's a pic from April at the fort! (pre mods)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a pic of my whole rig from the same trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright I'll keep an eye out too... I tried requesting a site in 1500 this time! Never tried this before ,but we'll see



we've tried requesting before and we weren't able to get 1500..i think it was b/c we arrived too late, around 8:30pm. when checking in were were told that no sites in 1500 were left and maybe if we'd arrived closer to check in time we would have had more luck. SHOW UP EARLY!   we ended up liking the 2000 loop and sprung for the golf cart.. now whenever we go we can't NOT get one- our kids are asking immediately "where is the golf cart??"

oh and your camper looks great!! curious to your mods b/c looks like it doesn't need a thing! hubby was thinking about putting laminate floors in ours..but our linoleum is practically new looking


----------



## DisneyWithMyBoyz

1500 Loop, site 1501.  Right behind the bus stop and just to the left of the comfort station.  It was an AWESOME site!  We're going again next week and we are really hoping for a site in the 1500 loop again.   Definitely not a fancy set up as we are new to the whole camping thing.  But we were comfortable.


----------



## tmbrea

Love this thread!!!!  Just talked DH into building me a teardrop camper and ordered plans this week.  Hope to have it ready for a few test trips in the local area by next spring and then to The Fort Dec 2011.


----------



## tmbrea

clkelley said:


> Site 2014, Water, Electric, Cable, short distance to comfort station.



I really like the set up.  But I have to ask, when it rains do you have any leakage were your easy up shelters meet?


----------



## clkelley

.................


----------



## clkelley

..............


----------



## Shan-man

I had always wondered this, but never got around to asking!


----------



## clkelley

..............


----------



## Lil' Lisa

Shan-man said:


> I had always wondered this, but never got around to asking!


 
Me too!  Carol, you are one of the most resourceful campers that I have ever met!


----------



## tmbrea

clkelley said:


> If you are into teardrops, then you need to check out:
> 
> http://www.mikenchell.com/forums/ - This is teardrops and tiny travel trailers.  A great forum for help with building a teardrop.
> 
> www.tearjerkers.net
> 
> This is a small trailer camping group.  Check out the different state chapters and find a gathering near you to visit during your build.  You will get some GREAT ideas.



Have already been on both sites while looking for plans, am always looking for ideas though.  Saw pics of one with a slide on tales and trails yesterday and for sale in Lufkin....only a couple hours away from us.


----------



## anolefan

woohoo 10 posts!  As you will see below we are partial to the 1400 loop 

Site 1429 8/09




Site 1433 1/10




Site 1419 5/10


----------



## proudmomof4

I really liked site 1429, had that one back in June 2007


----------



## stefa70




----------



## daddyphat808

stefa70 said:


>



Is that a 23b?  If so where did you get the screen room add on thing?


----------



## stefa70

Yes daddyphat808, that is a 23B! I can't remember where we got the add a room, but I do know camping world has them. It is called a "patty O room." I know they are expensive, but so worth it! We would have been miserable the last 5 days at the fort without it as the yellow flies were vicious! It's also nice to have that extra room for shoes, grill, (and dog) It also helps to cut down on those darn coquino shells in the rv, that the fort uses on their slabs. Here is another pic taken from the back so you can see it is almost the whole length of the rv. I call it my triple wide (with the slide out)


----------



## Abagpiper5

stefa70 said:


> Yes daddyphat808, that is a 23B! I can't remember where we got the add a room, but I do know camping world has them. It is called a "patty O room." I know they are expensive, but so worth it! We would have been miserable the last 5 days at the fort without it as the yellow flies were vicious! It's also nice to have that extra room for shoes, grill, (and dog) It also helps to cut down on those darn coquino shells in the rv, that the fort uses on their slabs. Here is another pic taken from the back so you can see it is almost the whole length of the rv. I call it my triple wide (with the slide out)



I have a Jayco 23B also and I like that add a room. My have to think about picking one up. How does it connect to your awning?


----------



## stefa70

To attach the add a room, you have to put "snap-like doodads" on the side of rv, which the screen room attaches to. There are tension rods that work with your existing awning to hold the tops of the sides up. The big panel in the front just slides into the groove of the awning, then the whole thing zips together to make it pretty airtight. I know there are proper names for all these parts, but everyone knows what doodads are right?!
It takes about 15 minutes to set up and/or take down, but well worth it! We had the same thing on our p/u so when we bought the tt and didn't have one, we felt NAKED and missed it bad. Expensive, but makes a world of difference if your spending any length of time camping.


----------



## Specularius

This was our site from the 21st of May to the 31st of May. It was site 1021.


----------



## Tigger1966

Nice Tow Vehicle
Bet you don't have any problem with hills


----------



## rm0530

Site #1832 for May 28-May 31

Before










Hubby setting up the AC unit


----------



## crzy4my2

We have never camped but I love this thread


----------



## skyp4WDW

Nice job rm0530. (I like the way you set up the tent to walk into the screen room).


----------



## WDWFWfan




----------



## clkelley

....................


----------



## TheGreatGonzo

Nice awning!!!!


----------



## Born 2 Fish

crzy4my2 said:


> We have never camped but I love this thread



There are several different types and ways to camp,,ya'll should discuss what kinds camping you think would suit ya'll and give it a try locally. You might really enjoy it, 
It offers a whole other world from a hotel vacation.


----------



## AuburnJen92

4th of July Celebration in 1729


----------



## Born 2 Fish

AuburnJen92 said:


> 4th of July Celebration in 1729


4th of July in 1776,
a short 47 years later,
they adopted the Declaration of Independence.




sorry, I was try'n to make a funny contrast between your "in 1729"and "in 1776".  oh well, I tried.


----------



## lledman

Born 2 Fish said:


> sorry, I was try'n to make a funny contrast between your "in 1729"and "in 1776".  oh well, I tried.



I snickered to myself thinking the same thing as I read that


----------



## AuburnJen92

(that is why I posted it that way.....)


----------



## anolefan

WDWFWfan said:


>



Very cool photo.  I love the lighting.


----------



## WDWFWfan

anolefan said:


> Very cool photo.  I love the lighting.



Thanks, I was just playing around with a long exposure and thought the end result was different at least.


----------



## Flametamr

casnider said:


> We are about to head to Gulf Shores State Park.  Does anyone have in pictures, info that the website does not offer, or advice?  I have never been here but am excited (oil or not)
> 
> Thanks so much



We spent Memorial Day weekend there and have some pics. Im a little slow catching up on this thread. We stayed at Site 354 on Possum Road in the back. The campground is good with awesome bath houses. Unfortunately they are going thru a major renovation that has been delayed due to contractor issues. Hopefully they will finish the new pool later this summer. Here are the pics.


----------



## kampfirekim

SC DAD of 2 said:


>





SC DAD of 2 said:


>





SC DAD of 2 said:


> [/IMG]



Way to go DH!  I didn't know these were posted.  

For those of you who haven't made the connection.  This was the KFK family set up in 2009.   Site 1402.  
1401 stayed open for nearly the entire trip so DS' had a great place to play w/remote control cars. 

Plenty of room in front of you and you could watch the canoers go by.

The only downside was that 1401 and 1402 are very close together and the driveways meet.  Not a prob for us as after our first couple of days 1401 stayed vacant.  Other than that...nice spot.


----------



## clkelley

..................


----------



## SC DAD of 2

Site 912 July 2010.     Horrible site.        If you are assigned this site

you should definitely decline it.  

Especially the week leading up to June 27, 2011.  






[/IMG]

Ok, it was a GREAT Site.


----------



## Tab2Disney

anolefan said:


> Very cool photo.  I love the lighting.



"About WDWFWfan's night picture"

Amazing Photography!


----------



## Srackangast

clkelley said:


> (I had company one evening. He didn't appreciate the bright flash)


My 4 year old DD wanted to know if you tried to kiss the frog...It is DW after all and she was sure that it was a prince


----------



## starbuc71

clkelley said:


> (I had company one evening. He didn't appreciate the bright flash)



Too bad your new awning wasn't in blue instead of yellow, but I have to say, you always have one of the best set ups at the fort.


----------



## Lil' Lisa

Site 328 - Nice site.  Too small for a big rig, but plenty of room for a truck camper or popup.  Backs up to the canal and dog walk.


----------



## SC DAD of 2

Ask and you shall receive.....  Thanks Lisa, great pic too!

Man, camp'n folk are great!


----------



## martymarty

this thread ROCKS!!


----------



## BeadyLady

Love these pics!


----------



## LittleMissMagic

starbuc71 said:


> Too bad your new awning wasn't in blue instead of yellow, but I have to say, you always have one of the best set ups at the fort.



I love the yellow!


----------



## GOBA Mom Lynn

Carol,

I just love your T@b and the whole set up!  I just wondered, How do you pack it all for travelling?  It looks like you bring a lot of stuff.  Is it recommended to load your tow vehicle or the trailer?  We're tent campers (but I'm hoping for a small trailer some day) so all we know is packing up the van.


----------



## clkelley

............


----------



## clkelley

.......


----------



## ynottony99

*Site 2031*​
*Well, this was our first trip tent camping at FW in many years.  It was also the first time I have stayed in the 2000 loop.  As much as I loved having the TT in a premium loop, I have to honestly say that I thoroughly enjoyed this trip!!!  Of course we had exceptional weather, and that always helps when you're in a tent.
















From the back of Site 2031 looking across the great divide over to 1000 loop.






Looking back toward our site from the dog walk behind 900 loop.






I was afraid I would feel so separated from the Meadow, and Settlement in this loop.  However, it was not a bad walk from our site, down to the Group Camping area, then across this bridge and into 900 loop.






From the back of the 900 loop it's just a short walk to The Meadow.*


----------



## Violet Parr

ynottony99 said:


> *Site 2031*​
> *Well, this was our first trip tent camping at FW in many years.  It was also the first time I have stayed in the 2000 loop.  As much as I loved having the TT in a premium loop, I have to honestly say that I thoroughly enjoyed this trip!!!  Of course we had exceptional weather, and that always helps when you're in a tent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the back of Site 2031 looking across the great divide over to 1000 loop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking back toward our site from the dog walk behind 900 loop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was afraid I would feel so separated from the Meadow, and Settlement in this loop.  However, it was not a bad walk from our site, down to the Group Camping area, then across this bridge and into 900 loop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the back of the 900 loop it's just a short walk to The Meadow.*




Hi ynottony99, a few questions about this site. It's really pretty and looks to have ample space, both on the pad and in the surrounding area. We are checking in on a saturday night, so I doubt we'll get a site in  1500 that first night.  We check out and back in the next day, and I think we could get a site in 1500, but I don't know if we want to move after setting up camp the night before.  (We'll have a toddler and 2 other kids with us.)

So, here goes:

1. How long was the walk to the internal bus stop?  

2. How long was the walk to the comfort station?

3.  Was the walk through to the 900 loop really rugged ground, or just grass?  (We have strollers with us and I'm wondering if it would be possible to ride the strollers through that path)

4.  Could you hear the campfire/movie at night?

Thanks for any input!

VP


----------



## DisCamper




----------



## ynottony99

violet parr said:


> hi ynottony99, a few questions about this site. It's really pretty and looks to have ample space, both on the pad and in the surrounding area. We are checking in on a saturday night, so i doubt we'll get a site in  1500 that first night.  We check out and back in the next day, and i think we could get a site in 1500, but i don't know if we want to move after setting up camp the night before.  (we'll have a toddler and 2 other kids with us.)
> 
> so, here goes:
> 
> 1. How long was the walk to the internal bus stop?
> 
> *2000 loop is big, and some sights are a pretty fair distance from the bus.
> *
> 2. How long was the walk to the comfort station?
> 
> *there are 2 comfort stations.  We were about 5 sights from our cs.  Again it is a big loop, and some sights will be more of a hike.*
> 
> 3.  Was the walk through to the 900 loop really rugged ground, or just grass?  (we have strollers with us and i'm wondering if it would be possible to ride the strollers through that path)
> 
> *getting from 2000 to the group camping area requires cutting between 2 camp sites and there is a little "off roading" involved.  Through the group camp sight you are walking on grass until you reach the bridge leading to 900.  Once you are in 900 loop it is paved all the way.*
> 
> 4.  Could you hear the campfire/movie at night?
> 
> *yes we could hear it.
> 
> I wish i had more specifics for you.  I think you will be able to size things up after you get there.  Depending on the number of days you are staying, i am thinking you will want to move to 1500, all things considered.*
> 
> thanks for any input!
> 
> Vp


 1


----------



## ambertides

2064 as viewed from the comfort station & bus stop.


----------



## Bdawgsc

Also 2064.




http://www.flickr.com/photos/littlefatty/5196604095/




http://www.flickr.com/photos/littlefatty/5197189444/


----------



## ambertides

Was that your site, Brent?

Edit: nevermind, I found your trip report (and thoughts on the site). Looking forward to reading it tomorrow!


----------



## FortWildernessLoopy

1419

This was our site this past weekend, site 1419.  The motorhome is a 32 foot and there was more than enough room to park the jeep in front.  We also could have parked further back if we wanted the back hanging over the canal, lol.


----------



## DisCamper




----------



## anolefan

I'm pretty sure this is 824.  Not our favorite, but great for the kids since we were right by the comfort station.


----------



## ynottony99

*Site 2064*​
*
This site was great for us on this trip.  It was not shaded very much of the day, which was great in the chilly weather, but in the Summer.....not so much.






There was a lot of foot traffic on this path that connects the folks on the other side of the loop with the Comfort Station and Bus Stop.






This site is directly across the road from the Comfort Station.  Directly behind the Comfort Station is the Bus Stop for 2000.











Lots of open space behind the site, but the neighbors behind the site were almost as close as the ones to each side.






Although it is almost at the 'end' of the loop, it is just a short walk to the loop entrance.




*


----------



## Bdawgsc

ynottony99 said:


> *Site 2064*​
> *
> This site was great for us on this trip.  It was not shaded very much of the day, which was great in the chilly weather, but in the Summer.....not so much.
> 
> *


*

Haha! It looks like that's three of us in a row who have been assigned 2064!*


----------



## Tigger1966

Well at least they themed it 
I mean painted it brown


----------



## marclichon

This is my first post to thank everyone for the great pics and information.  I've been trolling this thread and ripping apart this whole site for all the WDW camping info I can get (I should probably send DisBoards some money; I'm sure I alone bumped their traffic to its monthly limits) in preparation for our first Fort stay ever in early Feb.

We've been campers for 2 years (with about 15 weekends under our belt now) so we're not newbies but are still working out the kinks.  We have 4 kids, each one with their own jobs so we've gotten our setup/breakdown time to about 45 minutes  but every time we're out we add to our have-to-buy or next-mod lists.

Full Disclosure:  My wife and I were campers as kids and wanted to take our kids camping but never thought we could pull it off and so focused on WDW trips.  On one of those trips we checked out the Fort and immediately knew what we had to do.  The next month we bought a starter rig and still believe it to be our best investment ever.  So, this trip will kind of be a 'full circle' for us and we couldn't be more excited.

We're coming from Cincinnati, OH (1000mi one-way) and it'll be our farthest trip ever, so to say I'm a bit nervous is an understatement.  We've requested the 1400 loop and will be camping with friends who are staying in a cabin (not sure how far away, but we've got our bikes).

I already see that I have to print out my DisBoards flag and build a Mickey Lap Post before we head out  and will be on the lookout for others.  I've been impressed at the friendliness of campers so can only imagine how friendly DisBoards campers must be!

I've gotta say, though, I'm having a bit of Rig-Envy!  Some of your setups are incredible!  Ours is functional with few bells/whistles but since we're camping to get away from it all I'm fine with it  

I'll try to make my post-limit before we go so I can upload pics of our site once it's done.

Again thanks to everyone for all the detailed info, pics, hints, tricks and tips.


----------



## TheGreatGonzo

Welcome to the boards (officially at least)!
Camping at Disney is the best way to go as far as I'm concerned.
Of course it's the only way I've ever gone so I may be a little biased.
Have a GREAT time and send lots of pictures.


----------



## BradyBz12

marclichon said:


> I'll try to make my post-limit before we go so I can upload pics of our site once it's done.



Please do!  

Hope you have a wonderful trip


----------



## Tab2Disney

DisCamper said:


>



CART ENVY!! Really now, I never wanted one so bad. My bike is just fine. 
But that looks REAL nice


----------



## PixieCamper

A bump for everyone who likes pictures!


----------



## JMonroe

I've looked through this entire thread (just recently registered here) and enjoyed it very much, but...

It's been some time since our last visit, but I seem to remember a lot more vegitation around the sites where now there seems to be just a base of pine needles.  Am I remembering wrong, or have they for some reason destroyed all that undergrowth?  I remember sites being a lot more 'private', not being able to see through the woods.  Now, in some of the photos, it seems you can see three rows over.


----------



## disney4dan

They started clearing out some invasive plants starting in 2008 I think, and have not replaced that undergrowth yet.


----------



## 2goofycampers

As Dan said all the scrub plants were removed. They were replaced with small native plants, which are slowly growing. But I don't think it will ever be quite as private as it was.


----------



## ynottony99

*2019*​
*Average site for 2000 loop.  Biggest complaint was all the foot traffic on the sidewalk to the comfort station.
















This was our first trip in our new tent.  We had seen several of these on our last trip in December.  It is a Coleman, Hampton 9 man tent.  Hinged doors are awesome!  






Lots of room, and my wife knows how to make it very homey!  




*


----------



## AndrewJackson




----------



## jeepfreak




----------



## ZeroMyHero

Thanks for posting your pictures - it's great to see some new ones in here!


----------



## jebiford29

From November 2010.  The site had pretty good shade.  Loop interior.  About a 1 minute walk from the comfort station and maybe a 5 minute walk from the bus stop.  Good location overall.


----------



## cheekymonkey

Looking at these pictures makes me want to go back!  Here are our pictures from October 2009 in the 1500 loop.





Our site was right behind the bus stop-we asked for close to the pool, bus, and CS and we certainly got all three!






The pool.


----------



## OK GRUMPY

I like your tent!  What a cute picture!


----------



## Anna114

Cheekymonkey...... what a great look on your daughter's face. I use to look at my brother like that...... now, not so much


----------



## donac

cheekymonkey said:


> Looking at these pictures makes me want to go back!  Here are our pictures from October 2009 in the 1500 loop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our site was right behind the bus stop-we asked for close to the pool, bus, and CS and we certainly got all three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pool.



I know this site well.  Any time we have stayed at FW we stayed inthe 1500 loop near the cs so we have walked by this site well.  I miss FW.  We haven't stayed in a long time but everytime we have been back to DW we have stopped in and walked around.


----------



## Greenepona




----------



## alayne

Greenepona said:


>




Where did you get your Mickey Lights? They are so cute!


----------



## alayne

Lots of room, and my wife knows how to make it very homey!  






[/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/I][/B][/QUOTE

She really does a great job! I could camp more often if we had something like that.


----------



## AndrewJackson

This is my parents site from last year.  We get to join them again this year in just 6 days!


----------



## Born 2 Fish

AndrewJackson said:


> This is my parents site from last year.  We get to join them again this year in just 6 days!



Looks like they really have the camping organization down pat., 

My site isn't that neat and orderly. HEY, where are the fish'n poles ???


----------



## Greenepona

alayne said:


> Where did you get your Mickey Lights? They are so cute!



I got them at the Disney Store in a Mall in Maryland. They are pretty but limited in use. they dont string together like regular lights do. I am going to see if i can pull the plastic pieces off and put them on a normal light string so we can string them


----------



## bgg

We'll be at FW in June.  We're booked in a premium site. Looking at the pics brings up a question.  Can you get satellite TV or is there too much tree coverage.  I know that there's a lot to do and why would I even be asking...but want to let DH know in advance!


----------



## 2goofycampers

bgg said:


> We'll be at FW in June.  We're booked in a premium site. Looking at the pics brings up a question.  Can you get satellite TV or is there too much tree coverage.  I know that there's a lot to do and why would I even be asking...but want to let DH know in advance!



You can get Sat TV, it may take a little patience. They also have cable at all sites.


----------



## PrincessNana

alayne said:


> Where did you get your Mickey Lights? They are so cute!



I found mickey lights on ebay. Several different ebay stores had them..I bought multi-colored and patriotic mickeys. They're not string to string, but they are wired. Do a search for mickey mouse novelty lights, etc.  They sometimes have seasonal lights at the Trading Post.


----------



## YensidCamper

Bump.  Come on gang, don't forget to post your pictures and commentary so we can all have a good idea of what each campsite looks like.  We will be posting after our return.


----------



## RVinMomma

Specularius said:


> This was our site from the 21st of May to the 31st of May. It was site 1021.



Lovin the big rig!! We have us one of them too


----------



## jeepfreak

site 121


----------



## jeepfreak

site1116


----------



## YensidCamper

*Site 2017*


----------



## jeepfreak

site 305


----------



## tiggerdad

Site 420


----------



## WalkingintheFog

Tiggerdad,   is that a kitchen that I see there?   
Wow!!!!   

Loving the pictures,   I'm doing some disdreaming now!

Still too chilly here to be camping in a tent,  but in another 2-3 weeks it should be do-able! 

And another 3months I'll be packing my bags to head to Disney!!!


----------



## tiggerdad

I like to cook, so yeah the outdoor kitchen was my part of the deal.  Good sized fridge makes for a good place to keep drinks so you don't have to keep going inside or reaching into a cooler.  It has a sink and two burner stove.  I like being able to cook and not have the whole camper smell like it for a week.  This campground matched up perfect with the grill being right there at the kitchen.


----------



## flcamper

Site 858, heading home tomorrow.


----------



## Violet Parr

I think that's our tent!  The green tent in the background in the second to last picture!  I wonder if you were there when our toddler had a seizure and the ambulance came through the loop...were you there the year of the big freeze?

VP



ynottony99 said:


> *Site 2064*​
> *
> This site was great for us on this trip.  It was not shaded very much of the day, which was great in the chilly weather, but in the Summer.....not so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was a lot of foot traffic on this path that connects the folks on the other side of the loop with the Comfort Station and Bus Stop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This site is directly across the road from the Comfort Station.  Directly behind the Comfort Station is the Bus Stop for 2000.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of open space behind the site, but the neighbors behind the site were almost as close as the ones to each side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although it is almost at the 'end' of the loop, it is just a short walk to the loop entrance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BeadyLady

Bump. As I enjoy seeing these pictures!  More more!

wish we were there NOW


----------



## jeepfreak

site 101


----------



## BeadyLady

Thanks. Looks comfy!

wish we were there NOW


----------



## blackears

I know this is an old thread, but thanks to all who have posted pics and info.. I just made ressies for June 15 for our family and another family. We ended up getting two preferred sites next to each other on the 100 loop. This will be their first trip to WDW!!  I've camped at FW a few times growing up, so this will be the first time solo w/o the parents, and as parents!!  So thanks again,


----------



## tiggerdad

This is the thread that made me want to come to Disney and bring the camper.  It is unfortunately underused now.  Shame.


----------



## Mike Whitehead

blackears said:


> I know this is an old thread, but thanks to all who have posted pics and info.. I just made ressies for June 15 for our family and another family. We ended up getting two preferred sites next to each other on the 100 loop. This will be their first trip to WDW!!  I've camped at FW a few times growing up, so this will be the first time solo w/o the parents, and as parents!!  So thanks again,



Checking in on the 15 also..... see ya there


----------



## JETS70

Site 232 Thanksgiving week 2013





Site 122 Spring Break April 2014






Coming soon....... site ??? Requested preferred.  June 2014.


----------



## WDWCP96

JETS70 said:


> Site 232 Thanksgiving week 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> Site 122 Spring Break April 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> Coming soon....... site ??? Requested preferred.  June 2014.



I would love to see the Inside of your camper!  The outside looks so cool, I can only imagine how fantastic the inside is.  But I just realized your dates and maybe I could check it out in person, we come in 2 days after you and requested loop 100 or 200!  

If you are interested in a DISmeet I created a thread for those that will be there at the same time and we are hoping to meet up.


----------



## JETS70

My Dad and I built the camper last summer. I am very proud of it and would not trade the time that we spent working on it for anything. What is neat, as it stands as a finished (really never finished) camper, my DW, DS, DD and Mom all had a part in it. A true family project.  We will be at the Fort June 20th through the 27th. We will be staying in a preferred loop. We requested 200 loop for this stay. We look forward to saying "hi" and showing the camper.


----------



## amcc

JETS70 said:


> My Dad and I built the camper last summer. I am very proud of it and would not trade the time that we spent working on it for anything. What is neat, as it stands as a finished (really never finished) camper, my DW, DS, DD and Mom all had a part in it. A true family project.  We will be at the Fort June 20th through the 27th. We will be staying in a preferred loop. We requested 200 loop for this stay. We look forward to saying "hi" and showing the camper.



I had to read your post twice to get it....you built that beautiful camper yourselves!  That is awesome and absolutely gorgeous.  Congratulations - it really sounds as if it has a lot of heart and soul in it.


----------



## jeffrey1966

Very shady at the back of this site 115


----------



## tiggerdad

Great shot Jeff.  Looks like a good setup you got there.


----------



## JETS70

amcc said:


> I had to read your post twice to get it....you built that beautiful camper yourselves!  That is awesome and absolutely gorgeous.  Congratulations - it really sounds as if it has a lot of heart and soul in it.



Thanks amcc. It was a lot of fun to build. We didn't have plans so there were a few times we had to redo things. It has been fun camping at the Fort in it and its is an easy pull of 14 hours from our home in eastern Kentucky.
Thanks again!!


----------



## JETS70

Site 222. June 21st.


----------



## bama_ed

Cool setup, Jets70.  And the green DIS sign rules.   .  I'm excited - can you tell?





Bama Ed

PS - BTW how's this gif?  Might wanna give me DW's opinion too ...


----------



## JETS70

I love it! That's the way I feel every time we visit the World. My DW says that the couple on the right will be us in a few years.


----------



## JETS70

Cool setup, Jets70.  And the green DIS sign rules.   .  I'm excited - can you tell?

Bama Ed

Thanks Bama Ed.  I was concerned about the DS and DD getting to hot at night. Last night worked well. The DS said he never moved and the DD had to pull the covers up around her neck. The portable AC works great.


----------



## JETS70

Double post


----------



## lokin4deer

This is site 103. I loved the 100 loop I think that site 103 was the worse site in the loop you can see the lack of space between me and my neighbor. Although I will say we didn't spend much time there for it to be a very big deal. Nice close walk to the marina and the Trails End!! 








[/url]IMGP2921 by lokin4deer[/IMG]


----------



## tiggerdad

Does look a bit up close and personal in that loop but you get location to offset it.


----------



## lokin4deer

tiggerdad said:


> Does look a bit up close and personal in that loop but you get location to offset it.



Yes for sure I looked and all of the sites had more room  and many had much more room. That being said I would take the site again if I had to just to have the ease of the marina and TE since we didn't have a golf cart.


----------



## davettewellmaker

Here is a picture of our site from our camping trip June 1st thru June 6
Loop: 1500
Site: 1501
Camped in a pop up
First time in our new to us pop up, husband backed it in easy and we set up and enjoyed the fort! Loved this site as we had no neighbors to the left of us and made great friends with the neighbors to the right of us!  This site was close to comfort station and very close to the Meadows Rec area. Thanks to all the tips by Bama Ed and other Dis friends.


----------



## davettewellmaker

Not sure why my pic isn't showing?  Can anyone help?  Do I not have enough post to post pics?


----------



## bama_ed

davettewellmaker said:


> Not sure why my pic isn't showing?  Can anyone help?  Do I not have enough post to post pics?



I see your problem.  It's in the link that you used.  I sent you a PM.

1501 is nice.  Right behind the bus stop.

bama Ed


----------



## 4077

davettewellmaker said:


> Not sure why my pic isn't showing?  Can anyone help?  Do I not have enough post to post pics?



Yeah...get Bama to help if you need it....I want to see the picture!


----------



## rgrimm

600 Loop - Site 614 - September 2011
Our first FW Trip


----------



## rgrimm

Loop 600 - Site 616 - December 2011


----------



## rgrimm

1400 (inner) Loop - Site 1451 - December 2012


----------



## davettewellmaker

A few pics of our site 1501. Close to pool and right by the bus stop. Great site! Thanks bama ed for the pic tutorial and sevin powder tip. Off to get more for our 4th of Jult camping near the beach trip  you are the best bama!






[/URL]


----------



## bama_ed

davettewellmaker,

Glad you got your pictures shared and a COLLAGE no less.  Fancy shmancy!    That's what happy kids are supposed to look like on a camping trip (need to call mine downstairs to see your picture).

Nice to see popups at the Fort.  1500 is a great loop for us pup'ers.

And you can just call me Ed.

Bama Ed

PS - I like DH's truck there too...


----------



## romenyf

are all sites about the same size?


----------



## 2goofycampers

romenyf said:


> are all sites about the same size?



No, the width varies some, the length varies even more.


----------



## bama_ed

romenyf said:


> are all sites about the same size?



As Denise said, they vary.

However, the easiest thing to do is to add the length of your camper/trailer/rv as a note on your reservation (if they don't ask for it anyway).  That way when the data downloads to the Fort a few days before your arrival and everyone is pre-assigned a site, your information will help ensure you get a site that fits your rig.  Disney is quite used to matching up people's lengths into available sites.

Bama Ed

PS - Premium sites are 18' wide paved and the other 3 categories are 12' wide paved.  All have clearance around the pavement for slide outs, etc.


----------



## donac

davettewellmaker said:


> A few pics of our site 1501. Close to pool and right by the bus stop. Great site! Thanks bama ed for the pic tutorial and sevin powder tip. Off to get more for our 4th of Jult camping near the beach trip  you are the best bama!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]



I love the 1500 loop I have stayed there about 4 times and love the location.  Glad you had a good time.


----------



## davettewellmaker

bama_ed said:


> davettewellmaker,
> 
> Glad you got your pictures shared and a COLLAGE no less.  Fancy shmancy!    That's what happy kids are supposed to look like on a camping trip (need to call mine downstairs to see your picture).
> 
> Nice to see popups at the Fort.  1500 is a great loop for us pup'ers.
> 
> And you can just call me Ed.
> 
> Bama Ed
> 
> PS - I like DH's truck there too...



Thanks Ed! Will definitely request that loop in the future.


----------



## ogfalconsr

Site 625, August 2012.






Gene & Robin
2005 34' HitcHiker


----------



## choppee

davettewellmaker said:


> A few pics of our site 1501. Close to pool and right by the bus stop. Great site! Thanks bama ed for the pic tutorial and sevin powder tip. Off to get more for our 4th of Jult camping near the beach trip  you are the best bama!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]



yeah, i think i'm gonna do the camping thing!!!

you encourage me! but i think i'm gonna hafta get a bigger trailer! my husband has FINALLY okayed a trip to fort wilderness and actually CAMP, but it's gonna need to be as close to a home as possible--he's such a city boy!


----------



## jenny2

Great pics; this is a very helpful resource.


----------



## jamescorey

I realize that this thread is "no longer in use," but I just spent the better half of two afternoons going through the pictures!  What a great thread!!  I sure hope to see it resurrected in the future.  I am planning our first trip to FW for June of 2015, FHU site only with a travel trailer.  My wife and I are lifelong campers, but we have never been to FW.  The pics on this thread really help with site selection and hopefully we will be able to get a good site in June!


----------



## fireflyer

At $80 a night, seems high even if the space has hookups & pool.  Then I heard mention of $60/day for a cart to ride around.  Can we just bring bikes instead?  And, curious as to why people choose a campsite instead of hotel w/ indoor plumbing for only $25 more (Disney value hotel), or could stay off-site for LESS THAN the $78 camping fee? (Using Hotwire)


----------



## ilovedisneymm

I'm so glad to read that I was not the only one that went through every single pic and spend way too much time doing so 

You will just love your trip to FW.  Beware the Fort bug bites pretty hard 




jamescorey said:


> I realize that this thread is "no longer in use," but I just spent the better half of two afternoons going through the pictures!  What a great thread!!  I sure hope to see it resurrected in the future.  I am planning our first trip to FW for June of 2015, FHU site only with a travel trailer.  My wife and I are lifelong campers, but we have never been to FW.  The pics on this thread really help with site selection and hopefully we will be able to get a good site in June!



Yes you can just bring your bikes, a cart in not needed but it does make the trip more enjoyable for some.  I like to bring my cart cause I love to loop, look around at others campsite, look, stare with envy, drool a bit, stalk, loop again, drink and loop and there are many ways you could look at it.  Also, we avoid having to wait for the internal bus system this way and thus shaving 30 mins a day or more off your trip. Some people fly and don't have bring your own bike option and or have small kids and have a site too far for the littles to walk, etc, etc, lots of reasons.  Side note, you can rent a bike at the bike barn too.  

But really, the whole indoor plumbing thing is kinda over rated don't you think? I mean they do provide you with a bucket in all.  Who needs a shower? You can totally use the canal by your site or even better hop in Bay Lake! Just make sure to close your eyes.  Indoor pool? Ummmm don't those require swimsuits? I like to travel light ya know! Plus my kids only know how to swim in that there outdoor pool, I'm not sure they can swim in the other....what did ya call it...indoor? Have to google that one.

I'm kidding, I promise.  Just messing around 

Fort Wilderness is a far better choice for our family because you can make your site, your own, your home away from home.  Whether that be in a tent or a million dollar motor home.  Why box your family up in a hotel box when you can relax and enjoy the outdoor scenery and sounds nature provides? I like the fact my kids can run around and be a kid and I enjoy not having to worry about who or what was in that bathtub before me, same for the bed...




fireflyer said:


> At $80 a night, seems high even if the space has hookups & pool.  Then I heard mention of $60/day for a cart to ride around.  Can we just bring bikes instead?  And, curious as to why people choose a campsite instead of hotel w/ indoor plumbing for only $25 more (Disney value hotel), or could stay off-site for LESS THAN the $78 camping fee? (Using Hotwire)


----------



## Southern Bell

Loop 700 Sorry I don't remember campsite # Year 2007 Last time camped at FW


----------



## Teamubr

There's been a lot of posts lately about the Preferred sites and my favorite Loop 100. I had these pics on a backup drive of my favorite trip to the Fort. 2008 Spring Break, Loop 100, Site 119. Out of all my trips to WDW, this one has the best memories. Hated that black truck, but loved the camper and this trip.













j


----------



## tltay2005

Thanks to all who posted pics.  This was a big help.  We have a small TT and reserved a tent/pop up for a November and December trip.  I was torn between 1500 & 2000, but by these photos, I think 2000 is a better fit for a small TT.  I like the way the grill and table are off to the left in their "own" space.  Leaves more room for the TT and our other "stuff".


----------



## SouthAlabama5er

We were in premium loop 600, Sunny Sage Way site 631, it was a easy site to back in. Our fifthwheel is 43' ft. I had it backed it all the way back and over and had a ton of room, I could've left my truck there but decided to park it under a shade tree up in the overflow so that my DS had more room to ride his bike.


----------



## tinkerdorabelle

Alabamaer that is a really pretty site (and 5th wheel!).  How did you like the loop itself.  We were torn between a couple loops, 600 being one and ended up requesting Preferred 300.  Have never been to FW.   I love all the palm trees there too aaaaah.  Love these pics.  PS: I too went through all the pics hehe.  It takes me away from the horrible snow here.


----------



## SouthAlabama5er

We've stayed in both 300 and 600, we like 300, because it was our first place we stayed and the comfort station is in the center of the loop. 600 is nice the spots are larger and close the the Medows, and to use the walk down to the boat dock was about the same.


----------



## tinkerdorabelle

Are you saying that the walk from 300 and 600 to the boat dock is about the same?


----------



## SouthAlabama5er

Yea, but we were at the end of the 600 loop by the exit, so for us yeah  it was about the same,


----------



## tiggerdad

Site 1446


----------



## PaHunter

Site 1407, Big Bear, March 2015.


----------



## mightyexplorers




----------



## amcc

Site 2044 a couple of weeks ago.  It was the first trip we took with our new to us popup that we remodeled.  We really move in when we camp


----------



## tiggerdad

Can I borrow a fan?
Seriously, looks like a good setup.


----------



## Bearikens

Site 221 in Loop 200 from Oct 2010


----------



## Corndog88

Thanks to all who have posted pics. We have reservations this June for loop 100 and we have a 28' single slide. So looks like we'll have no problems....except waiting to get there...


----------



## tiggerdad

This thread is what finally convinced me to stay at Fort Wilderness.  After looking at all the sites and setups.


----------



## tltay2005

Heading to the Fort tomorrow for Easter weekend.  Will post pics if I can figure out how. Not seeing an option to upload files.


----------



## tiggerdad

tltay2005,

I posted some info on your thread to help get you up and going with the pics.


----------



## Goofy14sure

Site 1616 from February 2015.  Full hookup Loop 1600.






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Teamubr

Corndog88 said:


> We have reservations this June for loop 100 and we have a 28' single slide. So looks like we'll have no problems....except waiting to get there...


Corndog,

You won't have any issues. We have a 30 ft 5er with a single slide and a really long, big truck. We fit fine in the 100 loop.

Have a great time.

j


----------



## tltay2005

Site 2022. Great site, very large.  Were able to fit out new 17' Keystone Hideout easily with room to spare for tent out back.  We had a nice wooded area behind us.


----------



## tltay2005

bump


----------



## connor2002




----------



## connor2002

Loop 600 June 2014


----------



## proudmomof4

Site 1120, July 2012, it was very close to the comfort station


----------



## proudmomof4

Site 201, July 2014, right in front of the 100/200 loop comfort station


----------



## TheRustyScupper

Our campsite was a little larger, so we went for a touch more than a cabin . . .

 ...


----------



## my3sons77

TheRustyScupper said:


> Our campsite was a little larger, so we went for a touch more than a cabin . . .
> 
> View attachment 94084 ...


----------



## tiggerdad

Hey Scupper, that CABIN have a belfry?


----------



## TheRustyScupper

tiggerdad said:


> Hey Scupper, that CABIN have a belfry?


 

1) NO.
2) The bell was regular price.


----------



## tiggerdad

TheRustyScupper said:


> 1) NO.
> 2) The bell was regular price.


Ha!


----------



## jeepfreak

site 114


----------



## tltay2005

Bump. Remember to post your site #. Thanks.


----------



## bama_ed

Site #218 which is a Preferred site for the Marathon weekend 2015.  Equidistant left or right around the 200 loop on the outside.


----------



## North of Mouse

jeepfreak said:


> site 114



We were in #114 this past March and loved it! Thought it might be too noisy by the path, but we didn't hear anything from inside our mh.


----------



## tltay2005

Bump.  I have seen many posts that fellow DISsers have arrived at the Fort.  Would love to see pictures of your site and set up.  Thanks


----------



## CJHokie

We were in #302 (preferred).  I loved the proximity to the dog park, but it was a little tight for our 40ft Class A.  Was so hard to get into because of the truck parked across from us, kind of in the street. I even broke down and knocked on their camper door to see if they would move it.  No one came, but we eventually got on the site.  You could see some trauma on one of the trees from being hit before, so we had to really watch when leaving as well. We are springing for Premium next time.  

I have some pics, but this message board is different from the one I'm used to, so it might take me a while to figure out how to add them.

Alright, I think I finally got them small enough.


----------



## Teamubr

Nice looking setup and rig, Hokie. I love the Preferred sites, but you are right about some of them being tight. 

j


----------



## CJHokie

Teamubr said:


> Nice looking setup and rig, Hokie. I love the Preferred sites, but you are right about some of them being tight.
> 
> j


Thanks.  Even with the hard time getting in, my husband says FW is still his favorite campground we've ever been to.  I'm glad, or else I may not get to go back to DW again!


----------



## Noelle Powell

This is our site June 2015. Loop 1400, site 1424. Loved it!


----------



## usnuzuloose

bama_ed said:


> Site #218 which is a Preferred site for the Marathon weekend 2015.  Equidistant left or right around the 200 loop on the outside.


How do you like this tent trailer? I would like to have one for different purposes. I would not bring it across the united states. Is it comfortable for sleeping?


----------



## bama_ed

usnuzuloose said:


> How do you like this tent trailer? I would like to have one for different purposes. I would not bring it across the united states. Is it comfortable for sleeping?



I will PM/start-a-conversation with you regarding it.  Bama Ed


----------



## ophelia2002

usnuzuloose said:


> How do you like this tent trailer? I would like to have one for different purposes. I would not bring it across the united states. Is it comfortable for sleeping?


I'd be interested in this too, as I am considering buying one.


----------



## tltay2005

bump


----------



## cajuned79

Sure 1734 July 2015


----------



## Bishoparc

Back in April (2015) site 1627.  Rented the camper from Greenberg.  Loop was nice and quiet.  Site was pretty close to the comfort station and not too much further to the bus stop.


----------



## JETS70

Site 903 August 7th through the 16th 2015.


----------



## Diamond Girl

JETS70 said:


> Site 903 August 7th through the 16th 2015.


How crowded is the campground this week, specifically the 900 loop? We will be checking in on Friday and requested that loop. Thanks for the info.


----------



## JETS70

There are about 5 empty sites in the 900 loop. Several open sites throughout the Fort.


----------



## JETS70

Update on the 900 loop. Just got back from the parks and there are 12 open sites. The parks pretty much mirror the campground. Not very crowded.


----------



## Diamond Girl

JETS70 said:


> Update on the 900 loop. Just got back from the parks and there are 12 open sites. The parks pretty much mirror the campground. Not very crowded.


Thanks for the update. I faxed a loop request earlier to the Front Desk so hopefully they'll grant it and put us in the 900's.
Either way we'll stop by to say hi and to thank you for taking the time to answer!


----------



## Kidatheart2010

Good Morning all,
SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Ready to go back.   November is so far away.  

83 days 3 hours and 45 minutes and counting.....


----------



## tiggerdad

Diamod said:


> Thanks for the update. I faxed a loop request earlier to the Front Desk so hopefully they'll grant it and put us in the 900's.
> Either way we'll stop by to say hi and to thank you for taking the time to answer!


Faxes are not recommended anymore.  You can use the MDE app to do your pre-check in and can place your rewuest there.  Another option is to call Fort Wilderness directly.

The thing with faxes is it's a piece of paper that can get lost in the pile.  It still may work, but isn't recommended.  When you call they have your reservation pulled up and can place the request directly in so it is seen.


----------



## jokisunshine

Headed back for trip number 3 at the fort in October.   Requested 1400 loop.   Can't wait!


----------



## Noelle Powell

jokisunshine said:


> Headed back for trip number 3 at the fort in October.   Requested 1400 loop.   Can't wait!


We love loop 1400. Perfect location to everything.


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

marclichon said:


> This is my first post to thank everyone for the great pics and information.  I've been trolling this thread and ripping apart this whole site for all the WDW camping info I can get (I should probably send DisBoards some money; I'm sure I alone bumped their traffic to its monthly limits) in preparation for our first Fort stay ever in early Feb.
> 
> We've been campers for 2 years (with about 15 weekends under our belt now) so we're not newbies but are still working out the kinks.  We have 4 kids, each one with their own jobs so we've gotten our setup/breakdown time to about 45 minutes  but every time we're out we add to our have-to-buy or next-mod lists.
> 
> Full Disclosure:  My wife and I were campers as kids and wanted to take our kids camping but never thought we could pull it off and so focused on WDW trips.  On one of those trips we checked out the Fort and immediately knew what we had to do.  The next month we bought a starter rig and still believe it to be our best investment ever.  So, this trip will kind of be a 'full circle' for us and we couldn't be more excited.
> 
> We're coming from Cincinnati, OH (1000mi one-way) and it'll be our farthest trip ever, so to say I'm a bit nervous is an understatement.  We've requested the 1400 loop and will be camping with friends who are staying in a cabin (not sure how far away, but we've got our bikes).
> 
> I already see that I have to print out my DisBoards flag and build a Mickey Lap Post before we head out  and will be on the lookout for others.  I've been impressed at the friendliness of campers so can only imagine how friendly DisBoards campers must be!
> 
> I've gotta say, though, I'm having a bit of Rig-Envy!  Some of your setups are incredible!  Ours is functional with few bells/whistles but since we're camping to get away from it all I'm fine with it
> 
> I'll try to make my post-limit before we go so I can upload pics of our site once it's done.
> 
> Again thanks to everyone for all the detailed info, pics, hints, tricks and tips.


----------



## Kidatheart2010

Loop 300  Site 307   36 ft. Bounder with slide.  Kinda tight to get into but was a wonderful site.


----------



## Bishoparc

Site 907 September 2015


----------



## featherface

Some of us just enjoy camping.


----------



## Lynn-e-pooh

This is site 1216 in September. Pretty good spot.


----------



## Billmel

Noelle Powell said:


> This is our site June 2015. Loop 1400, site 1424. Loved it!
> View attachment 109469



How do you like your Open Range?  We are thinking about getting one.


----------



## Noelle Powell

Billmel said:


> How do you like your Open Range?  We are thinking about getting one.


Hi Billmel,

We love our Open Range! Would highly recommend as they were the only company whose designs and colors stood apart from the rest of the RV's. Outdoor kitchen is great! The fifth wheel has lots of storage and it's easy to clean. Our neighbor & her two boys came with us on recent camping trip and everyone (3 adults/4 kids) had plenty of hot water for their shower. Not once did we have to worry about running out of hot water during our trip.

Good luck on your decision.


----------



## CottontailCurl4two

I love seeing that this is still going on, those little kids in that picture I posted (the 3rd one on the first page, 1500 loop, tent and bunny) are all in college and beyond. We are hoping to get good old Cottontail Curl in December and I'm thinking our days of 6 people on 4 single air mattresses are numbered. How can 8 years have gone by so quickly? I think I'll cruise through all of these posts for a serious Fort Wilderness fix


----------



## snowmedic

Site 1643 Oct. 5 - 17


----------



## CottontailCurl4two

bama_ed said:


> davettewellmaker,
> 
> That's what happy kids are supposed to look like on a camping trip



I love the pictures that include kids and family too!


----------



## CottontailCurl4two

SouthAlabama5er said:


> We were in premium loop 600, Sunny Sage Way site 631, it was a easy site to back in. Our fifthwheel is 43' ft. I had it backed it all the way back and over and had a ton of room, I could've left my truck there but decided to park it under a shade tree up in the overflow so that my DS had more room to ride his bike.


All of that space is awesome and I think you making extra room for biking puts in you line for Dad of the Year!


----------



## CottontailCurl4two

davettewellmaker said:


> A few pics of our site 1501. Close to pool and right by the bus stop. Great site! Thanks bama ed for the pic tutorial and sevin powder tip. Off to get more for our 4th of Jult camping near the beach trip  you are the best bama!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/QUOTE)
> 
> We have had the pleasure of staying in 1503 a couple times and other sites on 1500 and one extra perk is the Pavlovian response when you're back home and hear a squeaky bus' brakes. Takes you right back to FW and early morning wake up calls. And you're crazy enough to think that's a good thing!


----------



## tiggerdad

October 2015

Site 920


----------



## snowmedic

ilovedisneymm said:


> Thanks so much for sharing @snowmedic! Your set up looks great as always.



Here is a few from the inside of our tent this year.


----------



## JETS70

Nice setup Snowmedic. Your organization is top notch. The portable AC really helps take the edge off of those warm nights. We used a similar setup in August for the tent that my kids stayed in. Really made a difference.


----------



## snowmedic

Thanks Jets, the a/c really did a great job of keeping the tent cool.


----------



## ilovedisneymm

Thanks @snowmedic.  Love seeing your set up! Looks so cozy


----------



## Flametamr

Snowmedic you are the King of tent camping. The impressive part is all that and a Mickey light fits in one small suv. I tent camped for years but never reached your level. I moved up to a pup first. Then a bumper pull and now a 5th wheel. I do love my new house on wheels but miss the simplicity of packing everything in my truck and just going.


----------



## themojosupreme

Snowmedic, love your tent and outdoor setup.  You and ilovedisneymm are both inspiring us for our tent trip in November. My organizational skills are deficient compared to y'all but that's going to be okay since we won't have any kids this time out!  Hope your trip home to the Fort has been fun and hope that your trip home up North is safe.  As we live in South Carolina, I can proudly tell you that I-95 is open both ways in case that is your route back.


----------



## snowmedic

Flametamr said:


> all that and a Mickey light fits in one small suv.



Well I must confess, it does take two trips with the Rav to get everything here.  We have a storage unit over in the Cocoa Beach area that we keep everything in. One our way down to the Fort we stop in and get the main things that we need, tent ez-up and beds, then we make the second trip for all the supplies.  The day before we check out we will take a load over and drop it off then the rest is moved over on check out day.


----------



## themojosupreme

snowmedic said:


> Site 1643 Oct. 5 - 17



Snowmedic, noticed you've been in 1500 with a popup and then went to a tent in loop 2000 and tent in a full hookup in loop 1600. We have a large tent also and have been linking 2 reservations and now hold: 1 nite in full hookup and then 10 nights in tent loop (requested 1500 as it was the smaller tent loop).  What influenced you to do the full hookup site?  Perhaps we should consider that over the tent loop?  Are the comfort stations less crowded?  Thanks for your help. By the way, we lived in New Hampshire and used to make pretty much the same drive as you. Always wished we could have brought some of the Florida weather back with us when we travelled north in Nov/Dec


----------



## snowmedic

themojosupreme said:


> What influenced you to do the full hookup site? Perhaps we should consider that over the tent loop?



Mojo, I can hardly remember my time in the pop up from way back when.  ( I can hardly remember what I did yesterday ), but the 2000 loop really stands out as a memory that I will never forget.  The first year, we thought it was great, quiet, away from everything.  Last year not so much.  We requested 1500 but ended up in 2000.  The entire time we where there, kids yelling and screaming, cutting through our site to get to the CS, even though we where right next to the path.  And one little kid on a plastic tricycle yelling "Wheels coming through" and smashing into our new car at 6 in the morning.  We said never again.

When we checked in this time at 6 in the morning they put us in 1900 far away from the CS, our youngest is 8 and my mother was going to visit the last couple days and she can't walk very good.  We went up to get closer site but nothing was available, the CM asked if we would take a down grade to 2000. 
He barely finished the question and both my DW and I said No.  So we ended up waiting until 1 to get our site.  Any way, we went with the full sites in hopes that it would be quieter, and it is, there is also the drain for the sewer in the full sites, to where I was caring my dish water to the laundry room to empty it in the tent sites.  Seeing how a lot of people have Rv's, for me the men's room is not at all crowded, DW says the women's room is busy in the mornings.

The tent I have now is 18 x 17 and the Ez-up is 10 x 10, I have no sand pad left to stake anything else down.  The grill is to close to the ez-up to use and the electric box is right behind  the tent, no room to spare.  

We are coming back next year to a full hook up site again.  Hope this helped.  Vince


----------



## OnlyDisney

snowmedic, what kind of a/c unit is that?  I'm just beginning to look into an a/c unit for our tent.


----------



## Pstecker

Snowmedic, how well do those cots do on the sand pad? We used air mattresses the last trip, and i'm thinking cots might be the next move. Love your setup!


----------



## goopysolelady

Can any of you campsite regulars tell me if there are decorated campsites the week before Thanksgiving?  I love the Christmas decoration photos from Ft. Wilderness and would love to see them in person.  Our trip is Nov. 19-14...any chance my "wish will be granted"?


----------



## 2goofycampers

There will be some. Worth a spin around the loops.


----------



## snowmedic

OnlyDisney said:


> what kind of a/c unit is that?


It is just one of the portable A/C units.  We had it vented out the bottom of the second door on our tent and had the temp set at 67.  We only ran it at night.  Started it up about 1 hr. before bed and kept the tent nice and cool.  



Pstecker said:


> how well do those cots do on the sand pad? We used air mattresses the last trip, and i'm thinking cots might be the next move.



These cots do really well.  The kids 8 and 17 loved them.  We do put some extra blankets or quilts under there bedding to give them more padding, no complaints.  Our air mattress works well also, we had it about 5 yrs. and had to air it up once during the night, it has a built in pump and didn't think it was to load at 1 a.m.  No complaints from the neighbors.  We are looking into getting a new one for our next trip,  one with a built in pump that airs up automatically when it needs it.


----------



## snowmedic

@ilovedisneymm, here is a site that was in the 1600 a few days before we left.  We watched 5 cars pull in, one after the other.  After a while we walked around and found there site.

  

It is hard to see in the pics.  They have 2 screen houses, one is on the parking pad and the other is off to the side, and two of the same style tents.
one is halfway on the pad and the other is half off the border of the site.  They aligned both doors on the tents so they could walk from one to the other.


----------



## goopysolelady

2goofycampers said:


> There will be some. Worth a spin around the loops.



Thank you; Disney just made it more difficult to squeeze a trip over with the new posted late hours but I have every intention of giving it a try.  We'll be at WL and WLV so it will be easy to catch a boat over to Ft. Wilderness.  I'm one of those "crazy Christmas yard" decorators and would love to see some new ideas.  Didn't know it was possible by you've made me even MORE excited about our mother/daughters/granddaughters trip!


----------



## ilovedisneymm

Thanks for posting the tent site pics @snowmedic .

This year I have been kind of so-so on our future trip but after everyone's October trip report and your tent posts, I now am really starting to get excited for our trip.  75 days and counting.......

Need to buy our tickets next week and book our fast passes the following week!


----------



## lindsey

Here is site 2037 October 2015
We had our pop up, 10x10 canopy, and a screenhouse on site with no problems.


----------



## lindsey

another picture of site 2037
across the street from the comfort station


----------



## tltay2005

lindsey said:


> another picture of site 2037
> across the street from the comfort station
> View attachment 131419


Looks like a great site, lots of trees and shade.  We are there in two weeks!  Requested the 2000 loop, hope we get it.


----------



## Goofy14sure

Back side of 1326. Taken from the trail to the Meadow






Convenient to the Meadow Trading post, and just across the bridge from the pool area


----------



## pluto67

Goofy14sure said:


> Back side of 1326. Taken from the trail to the Meadow
> Looped by your Bristol Bay yesterday, did not know it was yours,  Nice rig!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Convenient to the Meadow Trading post, and just across the bridge from the pool area


----------



## tltay2005

Site 918. 11/12 - 11/15/15


----------



## Kidatheart2010

Here are a few pics of 1609.  We will get a premium site from now on.   Just not enough room.   We love how quite it is in those front loops.  Just way to small.


----------



## tltay2005

bump


----------



## tltay2005

Site 1630. Full hook up site.
      
Ok site. Only con was that it backed right up to a 1500 site.  No privacy at all between the two.  Pros, only one site over from CS, which we used; this loop shares CS with 1500 and 1700 so you have a choice of two if one is too busy; nice wide site with lots of room on the side.


----------



## bjschil

We are in Site 1420, or is it 1430!  You know, you set up, know your rv, and forget!!  Our daughter, son in law and three kids are right across from us, so linking did work, as well as online checkin and early arrival at 9:15 am on Tuesday,  Dec. 29.  Hapoy New Year everyone.  Loving this heat, but ready for a bit cooler weather.


----------



## Flametamr

We just got set up for our annual family Mardi Gras camping party. We are set up under I-10 near downtown Mobile AL. We're here with 200 other campers for all of the Mardi Gras season. If you are in the area you are welcome to come visit.


----------



## 2goofycampers

532


----------



## connor2002

connor2002 said:


>


Just wanted to get the best excitement started for June!


----------



## connor2002

Only 4 months away


----------



## tltay2005

"Site 1728, full hook up. March 23-27, 2016. Lots of room, wide level site. Still had room behind trailer. Can't tell, because truck was still parked in middle of drive, but once it was moved over, had plenty of room on drive for cart to park next to truck. Will book this loop again.


----------



## tltay2005

Found another good shot of the whole site.


----------



## hbrother

loop number:1900
site number:1901
type/size of rig/tent:Travel trailer 14ft
ease of backing into site: no problem for our tiny selves
addt'l info about site: end, near comfort station


----------



## bama_ed

Site 104 in March 2016.  Bama Ed


----------



## mouse driver




----------



## Dwight Everett

OK...so after looking at all these Pic's ...I'm worried about site selection. I see many have to park onto the sand in their sites in order to allow car parking in front. My reasoning is I'd like to keep the motor home on the pavement(37'), park my toad in front and put the Easy Up on the sand.....is that going to be hard to do? Do I tell them what I'm looking for? I know, I'm showing my rookie-ness in all this...lol


----------



## 2goofycampers

Dwight Everett said:


> OK...so after looking at all these Pic's ...I'm worried about site selection. I see many have to park onto the sand in their sites in order to allow car parking in front. My reasoning is I'd like to keep the motor home on the pavement(37'), park my toad in front and put the Easy Up on the sand.....is that going to be hard to do? Do I tell them what I'm looking for? I know, I'm showing my rookie-ness in all this...lol


It would be easier on a premium or a full site . It would be tough on most preferred sites.


----------



## Dwight Everett

OK...good to know. We are booked into the Full hook up loop now and I've been looking over the pictures of the sites but it really doesn't do much good until your their and assigned a site.


----------



## peg110

I thought the "Full" had smaller pads. That being said, the concern of Dwight's about keeping the MH on the pad as well as the TOAD may be difficult. 

A premium site would be easier, but then that leaves little (if any) space to set up the Easy Up on anything but concrete. There is no "Sand" section (to speak of) but there maybe some "Real Estate" on the side or rear that is not paved that you might be able to set it up on. You just need to be sure that you are not encroaching on a neighbors site.


----------



## Dwight Everett

Judging from the detailed info and Pic's on WEB, some sites are obviously long enough to accomplish what I want to do but the trick will be in actually getting one of these sites. I did see a few sites that had rather large side area's that would work too. Hey, if worst comes to worst, I don't plan on using the car that much, I could always park off site.


----------



## bama_ed

You're right, though, Dwight, that people try to squeeze in a Preferred or Full and it's tight for some if they try to stay off the tent pad.  Like Denise said, realistically a Premium is a better way to go because the cost difference is slight this year and being in 100/200 is not much different than being in 400/700.

My two cents.

Bama Ed


----------



## Dwight Everett

Might have to change things up for the additional amount to get into a Premium site....guess will take it one step at a time. Thank You


----------



## pjpoppins

We are in a preferred site but will be renting a golf cart.  Should/can I just park my vehicle in overflow parking if we mostly will use the cart and Disney transportation?


----------



## Dwight Everett

OH...but one thought came to mind, Premium's don't have a gravel area to the rear, do they?  Either way, I'll make it work somehow!!!


----------



## 2goofycampers

pjpoppins said:


> We are in a preferred site but will be renting a golf cart.  Should/can I just park my vehicle in overflow parking if we mostly will use the cart and Disney transportation?


Yes, just be sure your parking pass is visible.


----------



## peg110

Dwight Everett said:


> OH...but one thought came to mind, Premium's don't have a gravel area to the rear, do they?  Either way, I'll make it work somehow!!!


I don't believe any of the sites really have a "Gravel" area. Rather they have a Sand pad (or more correctly coquina). The premium sites, however do not have that either. (There is a small area by the sewer/water and electrical hookups that have it though but nothing that you'd want to set anything up on.) 

Full sites have the largest area of sand/coquina for tents or shelters. Preferred have a smaller one and premiums don't have them.


----------



## Kahana-ri

snowmedic said:


> Here is a few from the inside of our tent this year.  View attachment 128562 View attachment 128564 View attachment 128565



Would never think to bring the portable AC unit.  So smart!  Your setup look outstanding!


----------



## mtnminnie

tltay, I am curious about your set up.  What size is your EZ UP and does it give you enough room to keep dry?  And, is that the larger Coleman screened in tent for the pup?  thanks =)


----------



## tltay2005

mtnminnie said:


> tltay, I am curious about your set up.  What size is your EZ UP and does it give you enough room to keep dry?  And, is that the larger Coleman screened in tent for the pup?  thanks =)



Yes, the screen room was for our pup, lol.  We use different set ups, depending where we are and the size of our site.  This is our other option, an enclosure made from temporary fencing.
 

Our easy up is a 10 x 10.  It will keep you dry during a light rain.  This is us under it while raining, you can see on the left where my nephew is sitting, the bench is wet, but the other side is dry.


----------



## JETS70

Site 1203. Nice site. Really long. We had 2 10 foot easy ups, the camper and my truck all lined up with room to spare.
I also want to give a shout out to my BIL and sister (Mike and Mindy) for the Mickey rope light. They were able to come over during our August trip to spend some time with us at the Fort. They also love camping and I believe are close to making that first trip to the Fort. I told them that once they go, get ready to be hooked.


----------



## tiggerdad

Hey Jets, that your cart?  Looks just like that one I got from Kenny last October.


----------



## JETS70

That's ours. We rented from Kenny a couple of times and had good experiences. The DW found this on Craigslist and we got it for a good price. A couple weeks rent for a Disney cart would have paid for this one. We decided to invest in one since Kentucky state parks allow them and of course to use at the Fort.


----------



## Jason'smom

Here was our site in June, 1408.  Also..I just learned of an app called fort sites...it has pictures of almost all the sites, tells where the hook ups are and the back in difficulty rating


----------



## peg110

Jason'smom said:


> tells where the hook ups are and the back in difficulty rating


Can't help to wonder if there are specific "Criteria" to determine the "Difficulty rating" or if it's completely subjective (as I suspect).

The funny thing about "backing" a trailer (camper, car, boat or whatever) is there are so many factors that impact it BEYOND a persons ability to actually perform the task. The funny thing is that someone might think a smaller trailer is easier then a larger one. Certainly in clearances it probably is but control is a different issue altogether.

Used to have a Yamaha Wave runner. It's trailer was SMALL. Trying to back it up into the boat launch was much harder then one could really imagine. Then we ended up with 2 Wave Runners. Got a "Double" trailer and it was a 1000 times easier to control. (Can't help to think of that old Pontiac commercial with the saying "Wider is better". So true too.)


----------



## Jason'smom

peg110 said:


> Can't help to wonder if there are specific "Criteria" to determine the "Difficulty rating" or if it's completely subjective (as I suspect).
> 
> The funny thing about "backing" a trailer (camper, car, boat or whatever) is there are so many factors that impact it BEYOND a persons ability to actually perform the task. The funny thing is that someone might think a smaller trailer is easier then a larger one. Certainly in clearances it probably is but control is a different issue altogether.
> 
> Used to have a Yamaha Wave runner. It's trailer was SMALL. Trying to back it up into the boat launch was much harder then one could really imagine. Then we ended up with 2 Wave Runners. Got a "Double" trailer and it was a 1000 times easier to control. (Can't help to think of that old Pontiac commercial with the saying "Wider is better". So true too.)


This is all true. I don't know what the criteria is....but I liked all the Pics and that it tell you where the hook ups are.  And how wide they are....so it knocked out a couple of premium loops for us as they aren't wide enough for the opposing slides


----------



## peg110

When we were there in August, our first site was big enough for our 37' TT but the angles to negotiate to get it INTO that site (without a real large shoe horn) were just impossible and we had to get another site. It would be nicer if the roads through the loops were about 2 feet wider. I think that would make a HUGE difference for many.


----------



## Jason'smom

peg110 said:


> When we were there in August, our first site was big enough for our 37' TT but the angles to negotiate to get it INTO that site (without a real large shoe horn) were just impossible and we had to get another site. It would be nicer if the roads through the loops were about 2 feet wider. I think that would make a HUGE difference for many.


I agree, they are narrow.  And then there are trash cans, posts, and other peoples cars/trucks to worry about.....and of course all the squirrels


----------



## peg110

Jason'smom said:


> and of course all the squirrels




OMG..... Don't hit the squirrels.... The NSS will mobilize and then it will really be a bad trip.


----------



## Summer Time Alabama

OnlyDisney said:


> snowmedic, what kind of a/c unit is that?  I'm just beginning to look into an a/c unit for our tent.





OnlyDisney said:


> snowmedic, what kind of a/c unit is that?  I'm just beginning to look into an a/c unit for our tent.




I see on your countdown iit says homeschool days, does Disney do some kind of homeschool thing?


----------



## OnlyDisney

Summer Time Alabama said:


> I see on your countdown iit says homeschool days, does Disney do some kind of homeschool thing?



There are two ways to do homeschool classes at Disney.  One is with a homeschool group.  Your local group can organize a trip through Disney and you have an assigned class or two to pick from (you can also join another homeschool group like CarolinaHomeschooler - membership ISN'T required).  Through a homeschool group everyone in the immediate family can get discounted tickets.  Our tickets for 5 days with Park Hopper and Water Parks and More through the homeschool were cheaper than the regular base tickets.  The kids have to go to the homeschool class which is one day for about 3 hours or you have to pay the difference in ticket price.

Our group had two classes:  the younger kids were to go to How Things Move and the older kids had Energy and Waves Physics Lab.  Both in the Magic Kingdom.  I gather the classes were sort of like something hands on/science center/summer camp sort of class.

Disney also has homeschool classes families can sign up for individually.  These are only offered at certain times of year.  I haven't looked into this one for a couple of years, but I think I remember hearing that only the kids enrolled in the Disney YES (Youth Education Series) class get the discounted tickets now.

Unfortunately not enough kids in our homeschool area signed up for the trip.  We're still going , but our kids don't get to do the class


----------



## sdchickie

Summer Time Alabama said:


> I see on your countdown iit says homeschool days, does Disney do some kind of homeschool thing?


We've done the YES program several times. If you Google it will show the upcoming programs. They are only offered at certain times of the year for individual sign ups. The classes were really neat and since my kids were younger I was allowed to attend with them. One of the classes we got to go behind the scenes at the Haunted Mansion and another one we got to go in one of the private lounges at the Sea pavilion. I highly recommend the classes even if you aren't home schooling if they are offered during your planned trip. It's something different that is fun and educational.


----------



## Kidatheart2010

Loop 400 ... This is home for a week. There are lots of halloween decorations up.   Will loop and look tonight.


----------



## Restart1

First Post....1400 Loop back in July


----------



## tltay2005

Site 1814.


----------



## disneydizzy2

Restart1 said:


> View attachment 203775 First Post....1400 Loop back in July


I have rug jealousy! That would perfectly match our 5'er!


----------



## AliceAnn




----------



## tltay2005

Site 1712


----------



## mightyexplorers

This is the 200 loop on our trip back in June. I have to say I think this was my favorite site that we have had at the Fort, spacious and private.


----------



## Barney Fife

1421 last week. A fantastic spot that backed up to the canal with the 600 loop on the other side. Our back patio slightly extended out over the canal. Really cool to watch the occasional canoe come cruising by.

Only real problem was the squirrels. I love squirrels. But that live oak tree beside the camper was full of acorns. Every morning at the crack of dawn, those squirrels were up getting breakfast. 6:00 am and all you hear is acorns hitting the roof of the camper. By the time we were ready to leave, the roof and slideouts were covered in acorns and leaves.

But still a great spot.


----------



## jaredjohn4

A couple years ago I questioned the difficulty ratings for the FortFriends app. I thought sites on the outside of the curve would be ranked easy since it was an almost straight back in.  They were rated difficult because the turn backing in was on the passenger side, not the drivers side.


----------



## Barney Fife

It wasn't a straight back in by far. I had to get the wife and son to spot me. Even then, I had to adjust twice to get it right along the edge of the concrete. But certainly nothing extreme. Backing to the sites on the driver's side would have been far easier but I prefer that little bit of hassle in order to have the view. If I had been across the road on the inside, my back view would have been other campers backed up to me on "Little Bear Path". I prefer the canal.

I don't quite understand this fascination with people requesting an easy spot to get into. Yes, some can be so bad, you absolutely can not fit in. But we were there eight days. The fact it might take me an extra 5-10 minutes or so getting it perfect is certainly fine with me. Once its in place, it doesn't move again until time to go home.


----------



## tltay2005

Site 1713, love this loop, but this is the first time we have a site that backs up to the road. Site is nice and wide and level, but the road noise can be a little annoying, but not a big deal.


----------



## 2goofycampers

1621


----------



## disneydizzy2

2goofycampers said:


> 1621
> View attachment 214022


I needed this today! Watching the ice fall from the sky and bounce off the snow. Waylaying our departure


----------



## 2goofycampers

More of 1621


----------



## Ajmullin

Shannone1 said:


> This is loop 1800, site 1807 (full hook up pet loop)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 35 ft motorhome.  Was able to put out slide on each side and our awning.  We did have to park the minivan we towed at the parking lot up front because it wouldn't fit at the site along with the golf cart.  No problems backing in.
> 
> Comfort station is inbetween 1600 and 1800 loops... just down the road and around the corner.  Easy walk to pet walk area.


Wow! Looks like lots of room on the sites!


----------



## tinkerdorabelle

2goofycampers said:


> View attachment 214403 View attachment 214404 View attachment 214405 View attachment 214406 QUOTE)
> 
> We're going next month thinking now of requesting 1600.  Was ur site on canal , close to CS?  Looks really nice.  Which fh loop site if u had choice


----------



## tinkerdorabelle

2goofycampers messed up my quote of yours above, liked ur pics in 1600 loop. Was that site on canal, near CS (dh sometimes uses).  Would u do that loop site again, we may request now, heading down in a month.


----------



## tltay2005

1707, full hook up.


----------



## tinkerdorabelle

tltay2005 said:


> 1707, full hook up.
> View attachment 226794 View attachment 226795 View attachment 226797


Did u like that loop and site?  Looks nice. We're heading first time full hookup a month from now, was looking at loops to request.  Was originally thinking 1600 loop as looks closer to things? but like privacy and pretty foilage.  Would u pick 1700 over 1600 loop and why.  We had prfd loop 300 last yr site backed up to canal dog park, was nice but want to try fh this time.


----------



## 2goofycampers

tinkerdorabelle said:


> 2goofycampers messed up my quote of yours above, liked ur pics in 1600 loop. Was that site on canal, near CS (dh sometimes uses).  Would u do that loop site again, we may request now, heading down in a month.


Right on the canal. We loved it. We were about 6 sites from the CS. We had plenty of pavement, plenty of crushed shell pad and a big grassy backyard.


----------



## tltay2005

tinkerdorabelle said:


> Did u like that loop and site?  Looks nice. We're heading first time full hookup a month from now, was looking at loops to request.  Was originally thinking 1600 loop as looks closer to things? but like privacy and pretty foilage.  Would u pick 1700 over 1600 loop and why.  We had prfd loop 300 last yr site backed up to canal dog park, was nice but want to try fh this time.



We have stayed in all the full hook ups and like 1700 the best. Have stayed here our last three trips. The sites seem wider and more level than others. Also lots of trees. 1600 shares a comfort station with the 1500 tent loop, which makes it more busy. 1700 doesn't seem to have a bad site in it, the other three are hit or miss on a level site. Some in 1800 & 1900 have a slight drop off on the sides. Here are two empty lots across from us yesterday and you can scroll back through this thread and see our other sites.


----------



## Mikeb1892

Keep it coming!


----------



## tltay2005

Anyone want to add their recent trip photo?


----------



## tltay2005

1936 full hook up.


----------



## tltay2005

1735.


----------



## tltay2005

1735.


----------



## hoop4321

tltay2005 said:


> Yes, the screen room was for our pup, lol.  We use different set ups, depending where we are and the size of our site.  This is our other option, an enclosure made from temporary fencing.
> View attachment 192096
> 
> Our easy up is a 10 x 10.  It will keep you dry during a light rain.  This is us under it while raining, you can see on the left where my nephew is sitting, the bench is wet, but the other side is dry.
> View attachment 192097



I love the dog fencing idea! We have been thinking of something similar. Is there anything you recommend, or things to watch out for when purchasing and or installing the fence?


----------



## tltay2005

hoop4321 said:


> I love the dog fencing idea! We have been thinking of something similar. Is there anything you recommend, or things to watch out for when purchasing and or installing the fence?



We bought the fencing and posts from Lowe's.  The posts do need to be stuck in the ground, so make sure to bring a hammer just in case the ground is hard. We also used some tie wraps just to make sure the fence stayed secured to the posts.


----------



## hoop4321

tltay2005 said:


> We bought the fencing and posts from Lowe's.  The posts do need to be stuck in the ground, so make sure to bring a hammer just in case the ground is hard. We also used some tie wraps just to make sure the fence stayed secured to the posts.



Thank you. The dogs will love this far more than being on a leash.


----------



## esmoglo

In the 700 loop not sure what am I missing can't post a pic?


----------



## tltay2005

esmoglo said:


> In the 700 loop not sure what am I missing can't post a pic?


I think you have to have a certain amount of posts ( maybe 10-20) before it will let you post pictures.


----------



## 2goofycampers

tltay2005 said:


> I think you have to have a certain amount of posts ( maybe 10-20) before it will let you post pictures.


 Yes, you have to have 10 posts.


----------



## esmoglo

tltay2005 said:


> I think you have to have a certain amount of posts ( maybe 10-20) before it will let you post pictures.


Thanks for the assistance


----------



## esmoglo

2goofycampers said:


> Yes, you have to have 10 posts.


Thanks for the assistance guess I need  to post a few more things instead of just reading contents like I always do.


----------



## esmoglo

We enjoyed the 700 loop for 4 Days hard to believe that it’s over so soon.


----------



## 2goofycampers

esmoglo said:


> We enjoyed the 700 loop for 4 Days hard to believe that it’s over so soon.


You got it. When it's loading click on "full image" size and it will be a big picture like this.


----------



## esmoglo

2goofycampers said:


> You got it. When it's loading click on "full image" size and it will be a big picture.
> 
> View attachment 292643



Got it thanks for the assistance I appreciate it


----------



## esmoglo

The photo is of the 300 loop December 2017 (just a few weeks ago) very very tight loop, could hardly fit the truck behind the yellow lines for our site, the truck almost got hit two times in this loop. The cypress trees are protected so Disney cannot widen the loop to facilitate large rigs, and man there were quite a few really large 5th wheels than barely fit in this loop.


----------



## Teamubr

Thanks Esmoglo.

How long is your Crusader? I fell in love with the Preferreds, especially 100 Loop, when I had my 30 ft Cruiser. My new 5er is over 42ft and I don't fit anymore. I could probably get in some of the sites, but maneuvering around the loops being 65ft long wouldn’t be the biggest challenge.

j


----------



## esmoglo

Teamubr said:


> Thanks Esmoglo.
> 
> How long is your Crusader? I fell in love with the Preferreds, especially 100 Loop, when I had my 30 ft Cruiser. My new 5er is over 42ft and I don't fit anymore. I could probably get in some of the sites, but maneuvering around the loops being 65ft long wouldn’t be the biggest challenge.
> 
> j



Out unit is 35FT and I'm quite thankful it's not a foot longer, we only have two slides on the left side one large one in the living room and one bedroom slide. Its a 2016 Prime Time Crusader 296BHS with an outside kitchen purchased it new and we really like it. Yea some of the loops don't ft 42ft rigs but Disney allows them no idea why. The guy that almost hit our truck two times was trying to back in a large Jayco Nort Point super nice 5er took him almost 1hr to back it in plus he had a crew cab dually with an 8ft bed. Overall though 35ft for us seems to be the magic number especially with a crew cab truck we have the 6 1/2 bed Chevrolet also offers an 8ft bed and the 5 1/2 short box beds.


You can see from the two photos I posted 700 Loop VS 300 loop how much space you have in the 700 loop (premium spot) vs preferred spot in the 300 section.


----------



## Teamubr

I was in 1400 loop (Premium) in September. The first Fort trip with the new 5er. I also have a long bed, crew cab dually. My old 5er was a perfect fit in Loop 100. I had a shorter site in September. We were there when they reopened the Fort after Irma. Not all the loops were opened and everything was still pretty chaotic, so I didn’t ask to switch, but I had to park sideways like you did. And that was in a Premium site. 

I’m resigned to the fact I won’t be a Preferred camper again. Maybe if I downsize when I retire, but that’s 10years away.

j


----------



## esmoglo

Yea us as well not sold on the preferred sites at all, I booked December 2018 as a preferred site because the premium spots were all taken will try to change this soon. We usually stay at the Fort 2X's a year 4-5 days at a time we really enjoy it.

Yea Irma was bad more so for central FLA we live in South FLA our house got it with 110MPH winds (no damage) as our home was built after Hurricane Andrew and it's all concrete block, even the second level floor is poured concrete after Andrew South FLA has very strict building codes.

The image is from the back of our campsite.


----------



## Teamubr

Nice site for a Preferred. It doesn't look like you have any coquina pad there. I thought all the Preferred sites had it. 

How do you like the Crusader? I like the stuff from Prime Time. We looked at the Crusader midbunk and the Sanibel, both. The dealer was about 3 hours away and didn't want to deal. 

Glad to hear you didn't have any hurricane damage. A racing friend lives just south of Big Pine Key. He had minimal damage, but everybody around him didn't fare as well. He was back home once they reopened US1. Posted some nice pics of the boat collection (7) he had in his yard. He chained his to a concrete pad. He said it was better to have it sunk in the surge than float away. He posted this pic on Christmas Day. The boat did OK.
 

j


----------



## bama_ed

I was in site 101 from Jan 2 to Jan 6, 2018.

 
Thus I am qualified to instruct on the class Fort Fundamentals (FW101 in your educational catalog).  

Bama Ed


----------



## kittyab

tltay2005 said:


> 1707, full hook up.
> View attachment 226794 View attachment 226795 View attachment 226797



Where did you get your Mickey Head sign?   I love it!


----------



## kittyab

I am loving all the Mickey Lights & Signs.    Where are you getting them at?


----------



## tltay2005

kittyab said:


> Where did you get your Mickey Head sign?   I love it!



We made it.  Husband cut out the head and I painted and added the letters.


----------



## snowmedic

tltay2005 said:


> 1600 shares a comfort station with the 1500 tent loop, which makes it more busy.



We have stayed at the end of the 1600 loop and use the CS and use the shared CS between 1600 and I believe 1800.  Never had a problem with showering or laundry.


----------



## kittyab

tltay2005 said:


> We made it.  Husband cut out the head and I painted and added the letters.



I noticed you had the mickey globe light and a little trailer all lite up, did you buy those?   Or was your hubbie make those too?


----------



## tltay2005

kittyab said:


> I noticed you had the mickey globe light and a little trailer all lite up, did you buy those?   Or was your hubbie make those too?



The Mickey Lamp my husband made.  The little light up trailer I bought at Lowes.


----------



## kittyab

I found where Lowes had some nice Disney stuff too:

https://www.lowes.com/pl/Disney-Mag...erch:TAT2016_Disney_Magic_Holiday_Shop_Banner


----------



## kittyab

Disney Lamps

http://www.carol-anne.ca/Mickey Lamp.htm


----------



## bjschil

tltay2005 said:


> We made it.  Husband cut out the head and I painted and added the letters.


 
Love it.  Great job.  We really need to make one.  I have printed out the directions that Gary Cruise provided, but I guess life gets in the way!


----------



## kittyab

bjschil said:


> Love it.  Great job.  We really need to make one.  I have printed out the directions that Gary Cruise provided, but I guess life gets in the way!



Do you have the link for the directions?


----------



## bama_ed

kittyab said:


> Do you have the link for the directions?



Right here.

http://land.allears.net/blogs/guestblog/2016/10/ready_make_a_mickey_lamp_post.html

Bama Ed


----------



## kittyab

I am surprised no one is selling them.   They would make a fortune.


----------



## tltay2005

Site 636, premium, Feb 2018.


----------



## friendofeeyore

Lowe's was selling a Mickey Lamp close to the ones we make @ Christmas. Wanted to get it, easier to transport than the one "Grumpy Aggie" made. He said no - he loves that word!


----------



## Teamubr

friendofeeyore said:


> Lowe's was selling a Mickey Lamp close to the ones we make @ Christmas. Wanted to get it, easier to transport than the one "Grumpy Aggie" made. He said no - he loves that word!


Glo,

I saw the same one, but didn't want a Christmas lamp in July, so we passed too. And in my house, DW is usually the one to say No. 

j


----------



## team bradfield

last year


----------



## tinkerjo

Site 2037. Directly across from the comfort station and an easy short cut to the 900 loop to the meadows trading post and pool but the longest walk to the busses so I would suggest a golf cart if it’s in the budget. Had plenty of room and privacy. We could have even put up another tent or screen room. Just beware of squirrels, hawks, buzzards, armadillo, raccoon, and blackbirds!!!!!!!


----------



## 4077

tinkerjo said:


> View attachment 306841 Site 2037. Directly across from the comfort station and an easy short cut to the 900 loop to the meadows trading post and pool but the longest walk to the busses so I would suggest a golf cart if it’s in the budget. Had plenty of room and privacy. We could have even put up another tent or screen room. Just beware of squirrels, hawks, buzzards, armadillo, raccoon, and blackbirds!!!!!!!



Looks like a great set-up and weather in that pic!


----------



## tinkerjo

4077 said:


> Looks like a great set-up and weather in that pic!


We had perfect weather all week!! Temps were in the 80s and tons of beautiful sunshine!!!


----------



## tiggerdad

1402


----------



## pluto67

tiggerdad said:


> 1402
> 
> View attachment 311628
> View attachment 311629
> 
> View attachment 311630


 Welcome back. Great pic's, I'm jealous, we have to wait until October. Glad to see you all had a great time and a safe trip home. I assume your parole has ended.


----------



## bama_ed

tiggerdad said:


> 1402
> 
> View attachment 311628
> View attachment 311629
> 
> View attachment 311630



Who dat?  You out of jail finally?  I knew those bars and locks couldn't really hold you back at all.  But your post above shows that same ol' steady hand we've come to know and love.

You da Frisco Kid!






Welcome back, brother!

Bama Ed

PS - and to think i got to experience YOUR PRESENZE in person.  It waz awesome.  

PPS - and if that's your stehdy hand on the left side of the GIF, that puts me over on the rite.  Which means Scupper is holding da camera for 'dis!


----------



## tltay2005

Site 1711, full hook up.


----------



## bsjs0708

tiggerdad said:


> 1402
> 
> View attachment 311628
> View attachment 311629
> 
> View attachment 311630
> 
> View attachment 311684


Great set up!


----------



## Hockeytchr

kittyab said:


> I am surprised no one is selling them.   They would make a fortune.



My husband makes them and has tried to sell them. Problem is they are not cheap to make. With all of the materials needed the cost is around $90-100 depending on what he uses for the base etc. Most people where we live won't pay $100-120 per light which is what my husband would ask for them. Which means he wouldn't make much on them but it's the least someone could pay. It takes more than a couple of hours to make one, the materials are fragile and you have to take your time to avoid cracking the globes etc.


----------



## Teamubr

I have 2 Mickey lamps in the process right now for friends. Cans are painted. I need to put in the poles and make the globes. The hardest part is finding the milk cans. It took over a month to find these 2. One was in pretty good shape. The other had been painted a bunch of times. It took a lot of power wheel sanding. 

Like Hockeytchr said, if you can find a can for $30 or less, you will still be at around $100 when you are done. And that doesn't include the 4-5 hours or work per lamp.

j


----------



## morrik5

Site 2141 - we were third site in but at the exit so basically we drove all around the loop until just before the end. We were close enough to the bus stop but the noises of the road did not bother or affect us. This is a good loop if you have another party with you staying in a cabin. We are a 35' Class A motorhome and had no problems backing in (right side of road). We had lots of room for our Equinox SUV to park in front of us as you can see in the picture. The concrete pad however is narrower as it was a full hookup site but we marked the edge so we could see it so not to stumble (our awning mat was hiding the pad's edge).


----------



## tltay2005

1812 full hook up right on the canal.


----------



## tltay2005

1821


----------



## JETS70

Site 1021. Getting ready for ToT at the Fort 



Steve


----------



## tltay2005

1617, on the canal.


----------



## 2rad4u

1103 

Simply perfect


----------



## tltay2005

1616, full hook up very close to canal.


----------



## tigger92662

tltay2005 said:


> 1616, full hook up very close to canal.


I see you're working your way around the 1600 loop, previous post you were 1617. LOL


----------



## team bradfield

Site 717 3-26-19, wonderful weather


----------



## jeffrey1966

team bradfield said:


> Site 717 3-26-19, wonderful weather
> 
> View attachment 392157


A lot of really nice sites in that loop. We were just across the way in 718 last year. If I remember correctly, 717 was a fairly easy site to back into even with a big rig like yours.


----------



## team bradfield

jeffrey1966 said:


> A lot of really nice sites in that loop. We were just across the way in 718 last year. If I remember correctly, 717 was a fairly easy site to back into even with a big rig like yours.



You are correct,  backed right in 1st try  We love 700 loop


----------



## tltay2005

1806


----------



## Christine raynor

tltay2005 said:


> 1806
> View attachment 450159


706


----------



## Stratman50th

Hmm, tried to post a photo but I couldn't get it oriented correctly.....


----------



## 2goofycampers

Stratman50th said:


> Hmm, tried to post a photo but I couldn't get it oriented correctly.....


Pictures... from a WebMaster.
"So, pictures that you take on the iphone portrait style will be upright, and pictures taken landscape style will come out sideways on the forums."
Others have said Samsung phones are the same.
Just post it we will bend over backwards to look at a picture.


----------



## Stratman50th

2goofycampers said:


> Pictures... from a WebMaster.
> "So, pictures that you take on the iphone portrait style will be upright, and pictures taken landscape style will come out sideways on the forums."
> Others have said Samsung phones are the same.
> Just post it we will bend over backwards to look at a picture.


Will do! Tried to delete the post alltogether but couldn't so I just edited it. Thanks for the info! Hmmm, based on what I'm seeing, apparently I didn't have success in removing the photo either..
Geez, that really looks terrible! LOL


----------



## 2goofycampers

Stratman50th said:


> View attachment 453743
> 
> Will do! Tried to delete the post alltogether but couldn't so I just edited it. Thanks for the info! Hmmm, based on what I'm seeing, apparently I didn't have success in removing the photo either..
> Geez, that really looks terrible! LOL


Nice MH.  Christmas camping is merry.


----------



## tigger92662

Stratman50th said:


> Geez, that really looks terrible! LOL


I'm with @2goofycampers, post em however you can we'll figure it out


----------



## Stratman50th

Let's try this one. This was May 2019 and one site up from our Dec. trip, 800 loop...


----------



## Stratman50th

I just read the first post and it has some requests that I didn't respond to when I posted the pictures so so here goes.....

loop number:  800
site number:
1) The goofy sideways picture up there was site 834. Dec. 13 through the 18th 2018
2) Next picture with the cranky old guy in the yellow shirt was site 836. May 1st through the 4th 2019
type/size of rig/tent: Class A 45' Country Coach Magna
ease of backing into site: That's relative. December required a lot of maneuvering because the people across from us had 3 cars parked right up to the road.  May was not a problem. Remember, my rig doesn't bend in the middle.
addt'l info about site: All of the Premium sites I saw had a nice apron running into the site to give you some backing and turning room. It made the entrance wider at the top so you can get the rear wheels-me (trailer tires for others) started into the site. Both of the sites I had didn't have any overhead branches to worry about hitting the top or sides, we're 13' tall. Make sure you check the picnic table location before you get started. People move them around to fit their situation and it might be in the way. Both sites were nice and deep- not sure what the dimensions were, sorry. Utility post was in the middle of the site with electric and cable. Water was further towards the road by another 6' or so. Sites had a post near the road with 110 for charging carts or whatever. Nice picnic table with seating on all 4 sides and a fixed charcoal grill  at the back of the site. One thing to be mindful of when leaving the 800 loop in a big rig, the bus stop roof hangs out towards the driveway/road intersection further than it should. You have to pull out into the oncoming traffic lane to turn right. You can see how the corner has tagged a lot of RVs in it's day. We loved the 800 loop since it was almost in the middle between the entrance/bus stop and the docks but to be honest, it's the only loop we've stayed in.


----------



## tltay2005

2114, full hook up.


----------



## tltay2005

2129, full hook up.  Not the best site as it is on the corner an no privacy, but for just a couple of nights it was fine.


----------



## daverene

800 loop can’t remember the site number


----------



## daverene

800 loop can’t remember the site number


----------



## LovesTimone

We are just starting to think about getting a TT... on my goodness, the extra stuff that comes along with it... We have a boat so I get it with all the extra gear... Starting a list... in the "notebook" Lol -Seeing the set up really give me a better picture of what we will need, and seeing how to set up, and  how to get everything in the spot, backing in and different problems that go along with each camp site... 

I want a Mickey lamp post for sure... and everyone's holiday decorations are really something to see... just beautiful...

If possible, where can I find pictures or links to them...  of the pool, bus stops, chip and dales camp fire, restaurants, store, boat launch to MK, as well as restroom and shower house...and any other pictures that you think that I need to see... LOL... 


Thanks so much...


----------



## 2goofycampers

LovesTimone said:


> We are just starting to think about getting a TT... on my goodness, the extra stuff that comes along with it... We have a boat so I get it with all the extra gear... Starting a list... in the "notebook" Lol -Seeing the set up really give me a better picture of what we will need, and seeing how to set up, and  how to get everything in the spot, backing in and different problems that go along with each camp site...
> 
> I want a Mickey lamp post for sure... and everyone's holiday decorations are really something to see... just beautiful...
> 
> If possible, where can I find pictures or links to them...  of the pool, bus stops, chip and dales camp fire, restaurants, store, boat launch to MK, as well as restroom and shower house...and any other pictures that you think that I need to see... LOL...
> 
> 
> Thanks so much...


Here is a thread to get started,
https://www.disboards.com/threads/picture-thread-links.3502087/


----------



## morrik5

This is Fort related. Our daughter made a shadow box for us for Christmas with a picture of our RV and Disney items within the background.


----------



## Stratman50th

Site 409, October 14th through the 19th 2020


----------



## Disneypeach

I can’t remember now which loop this is...right now I’d take ANY loop!


----------



## JP6972

October 2019 site 529


----------



## truserv




----------



## Teamubr

truserv said:


> View attachment 658622


I haven't seen very many cabins decorated. This is great.

j


----------



## daverene

This was last weekend


----------



## ScarletFire

Full Hook-up Loop 1600


----------



## JP6972

daverene said:


> This was last weekend


Need to make myself one of those Mickey lights before our next trip


----------



## tltay2005

2117 full hook up (coverted cabin loop)


----------



## tltay2005

1630 full hook up


----------



## Teamubr

We liked the 2100 loop. We flew down and stayed with friends in their motorhome. Their son was in a cabin across the road in the 2200 loop. It worked out great.

j


----------



## Stratman50th

I've posted this before but here is what I pulled up to on our last trip. I did post a pic of us settled in our site but this required a lot of fancy maneuvering to get into the site. Thank you fellow campers for courteous parking and vehicle placement in the loops to help others get into their site. The site we need to get into is the one you can see on the left.


----------



## tltay2005

1810 Full Hook up


----------

